# The NF Mario Kart Wii Match Making Thread!!



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

*Taking after DShow, I'm making a Mario Kart Wii Match Making And Online Discussion Thread.​*
This thread will be very similar to the SSBB Match Making Thread. You will come here to find, set up and discuss matches, and the thread will also list Mario Kart Wii users friend codes to make things easier.

So above all have fun and don't drink and drive. 

*Japan Codes:*

-----------------------------

*Europe Codes:*

- qks (1289-8426-7904)
- Grandia (2793-1283-0936)
- Toffeeman (2020-2709-0408)

*North American Codes:*

*West Coast:*

- Kai (1719-3585-5895) {Kai}
- Halo (5198-3211-9585)
- Donkey Show (3523-3149-2369) {Char}
- Nan Desu Ka (1418-7107-1872)

*Central:*

- jodecideion (2750-1532-8683)
- Dark Kakashi (- 1634-0879-1156 -) {Mike}
- "Shion" (3179-6469-3650) {"Shion"}
- - Aeon (0431-5745-3435) (Andrew)

*East Coast:
*
- ~Kira Yamato~ (0044-3200-4074) {Samatarou}
- Violent-nin (2062-9555-0998) {Drew} + {The Joker}
- IronFist Alchemist (4554-0356-8927)
- Kami-Sama (3695-0435-7547) {God}
- kewlmyc (4854-6866-1928)
- kingbayo (5284-1843-5115) {baybrova}
- deathofevangelion (3437-3446-1936)
- -CALAMITY- (3780-9606-9829) {Doon}
- Spencer_Gator (3523-2440-4753) {Spencer}
- 2Shea (4339-3214-3641) {Shea}
- Setsuna F. Seiei (0774-5022-8747)
- Ryuk (3050-8836-1004) - 'His Brother' (4382-3233-6974)
- Brandon Heat (5112-5877-7467)
- Gaara014 (0516-8076-2520)
- fxu (3566-4601-6725) {Mauro}
- Horohoro_thegreat (5676 5995 9179)
- TheJoker (1891 8956 4618)

*
Unlisted:*

- Wataame Daisuki (4639-9593-9538)
- Flagg1982 (2192 - 1706- 3160)


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

Is this out yet?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

Comes out today, mah brotha.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Comes out today, mah brotha.



Aw damn.
I might have to wait a week to get this


----------



## Kai (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm pondering whether I want to get this today. 

Online runs really smoothly I hear.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 27, 2008)

Gat mines an hour ago....FC up soon!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm getting this pretty soon. No need to cop it at launch, since I've still not finished SSBB (challenges ), MP3: C, Zelda: TP, etc.

But I'm excited, and it will be mine.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2008)

Shoot, I forgot this game came out... perhaps I should go into beg mode with my parents. I haven't saved up for this like I did Brawl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2008)

My Mario Kart Wii FC: 0044 3200 4074

 

I'm in the U.S.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

Just got back home from picking it up. Going to play it asap, I'll post my FC later on. 

Kira's been added.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 27, 2008)

Mine's 4554-0356-8927

North 'Merica!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2008)

I live in Florida which would make it East Coast


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

Alright, fixed it Kira.

Added Iron's and my FC's as well. 

@Iron

Your on the East Coast right?

Edit: Added Kira's FC to my friends list.

@Iron

When I tried to add you it said incorrect. :S


----------



## TheWon (Apr 27, 2008)

Looking to add some more people besides the NF Members in my Address Book.
1977-0543-9390 (PMK:Won) Texas Central Time Zone.
Pm if you add me


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Apr 27, 2008)

just saw this in violent-nin's sig so I thought I'd post mine here as well

1418-7107-1872

I'm in west coast america


----------



## Kai (Apr 27, 2008)

Went to pick mine up an hour and a half ago.

FC: 1719-3585-5895


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 27, 2008)

will check my code soon .. will add you all first 

update: i already added, kai, jode, kira, iron and violent.

my FC is: 3695-0435-7547


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 27, 2008)

Finally got to play online and man, online is awesome! Way better than Brawl online. Wish Brawl online had that online service.
Anyway, this is my Mario Kart FC: 3265-5473-6466

I'll add you guys later, should be fun playing you guys. I am having a very fun time playing this game atm. =D


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

Us, central.

3179-6469-3650


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 28, 2008)

currently learnin how to play, i'll post FC lata on.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 28, 2008)

OK I just added everyone on this list that posted their FCs. Hopefully I can play you guys online. Should be fun. I am Central btw. Also I fixed my sig to add my new FC. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2008)

*Updated list.*

If I got your region wrong, then please tell me so I can fix it.

I added everyone's FC that posted in the thread so far.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

So who has already unlocked all characters?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm rolling with the east coast, you can update that son XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2008)

The AI seem to be real bastards on 150cc, so I haven't unlocked everything yet, and I assume theres a mirror mode since there's a open spot for it.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> The AI seem to be real bastards on 150cc, so I haven't unlocked everything yet, and I assume theres a mirror mode since there's a open spot for it.



Me wants game now.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 28, 2008)

My friend code is 4854-6866-1928.  East Coast.
PM me if you add me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2008)

@Calam

Go get the game already.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 28, 2008)

Violent-nin, I need you to change my friend code. I own a Nintendo WiFi site, and since Kart only allows 30 friends a license. I have to make another file for my NarutoForums friends. 
Please put this as my new FC 2750-1532-8683
If you added me already please delete the other FC and add this one. I will register everyone who added me now. Thank You and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 28, 2008)

east side biyotch
5284-1843-5115


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Calam
> 
> Go get the game already.



I probably won't go get the game till Friday.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

@Jode

Alright no problem, changed it for ya.

@king 

Added ya. 

@Calamity

Sounds good. 

@Everyone

List updated.

If any of the FC's are wrong or any other information is, then please let me know and I'll change it.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 29, 2008)

my code 3437-3446-1936

east coast usa on between usually 1700-2300 somewhere in that time frame.

I go as 1updoe.


----------



## qks (Apr 29, 2008)

1289-8426-7904


my code eurpoe


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

*List updated.*


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

We need to get some matches going....

But wifi on mk seems to be "down"


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> We need to get some matches going....
> 
> But wifi on mk seems to be "down"



Yeah definitely.

I think most people, including myself hasn't unlocked everything yet, so that's why there's hardly matches at the moment.

Yeah the Wifi seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah definitely.
> 
> I think most people, including myself hasn't unlocked everything yet, so that's why there's hardly matches at the moment.
> 
> Yeah the Wifi seems to be down at the moment.



I beat 50 and 100cc, but 150 is hard as FUCK.

Ima go play, ill brb.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I beat 50 and 100cc, but 150 is hard as FUCK.
> 
> Ima go play, ill brb.



I beat 50cc, 100cc, 150cc and just finished mirror mode. I agree 150cc is hard as hell, the AI pulls off some real bullshit.

Alright.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 29, 2008)

lol I'm alright at MK, not that great I guess cuz 150cc is whoopin my ass.....damn people...anyway ill post my stuff tomorrow, but hey is ur friend code just ur wii code I havent even looked online yet..


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I beat 50cc, 100cc, 150cc and just finished mirror mode. *I agree 150cc is hard as hell, the AI pulls off some real bullshit.
> *
> Alright.



Sounds glorious.

Though, the 150cc in MKDS wasn't too hard, but in Double Dash the AI was pretty damn cheap too on 150cc.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> lol I'm alright at MK, not that great I guess cuz 150cc is whoopin my ass.....damn people...anyway ill post my stuff tomorrow, but hey is ur friend code just ur wii code I havent even looked online yet..



Alright sounds good.

I have no idea, I don't think it is your Wii code but I'm not sure. When you figure it out lemme know.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Sounds glorious.
> 
> Though, the 150cc in MKDS wasn't too hard, but in Double Dash the AI was pretty damn cheap too on 150cc.



Yup, it's fun though. I love the fact the AI can whoop my ass if I don't take them seriously.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 29, 2008)

jesus. ive barely played at all....and with gta iv out...the future is lookin bleak...
graphics suck nuts on kart this year


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> jesus. ive barely played at all....and with gta iv out...the future is lookin bleak...
> graphics suck nuts on kart this year



WTF is wrong with you?^

The graphics aren't all bad.

Come on, look at bowser castle, maple treeway, etc.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with Shion, the graphics aren't bad at all. Rainbow Road looks amazing IMO.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Rainbow Road looks fuckin SEXY.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

^Agreed. 

Anyone know if the Wifi is still down or not?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, i was able to go on after about 5 "COULD NOT ACCESS INTERNET, CHECK YOUR WII AND CONFIGURE INTERNET ACCESS"

NO FRIENDS CAN BE SEEN THAT ARE LOGGED ON.

So yeah... still down.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah, i was able to go on after about 5 "COULD NOT ACCESS INTERNET, CHECK YOUR WII AND CONFIGURE INTERNET ACCESS"
> 
> NO FRIENDS CAN BE SEEN THAT ARE LOGGED ON.
> 
> So yeah... still down.



Ugh, shit it better go back to normal soon.

When it fixes, you wanna do some matches Shion? That's if it fixes soon though, who knows how long it'll take after all.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ugh, shit it better go back to normal soon.
> 
> When it fixes, you wanna do some matches Shion? That's if it fixes soon though, who knows how long it'll take after all.



Fuck yeah, ill add u right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck yeah, ill add u right now as a matter of fact.



Alright, let me know when the Wifi is good and we'll have a few matches. I already added you.

@Everyone

Since looking at my friends list recently and seeing three Mikes online at the same time and not knowing who the hell was who, I would like everyone to post their online nick names so I can put it beside their FC to make things less confusing.

@New people

When submitting your FC, please list your region and online nick name as well.

Example:

'NF account: Superman
FC: 2134 - 5555 - 1025
Region: East Coast
Nick name: Tommy'


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool, im online ATM.

Try to go on, ill host.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 29, 2008)

I just got home from work, I didn't know there was a problem with the online, hope it got better. I am unlocking stuff, but I am a bastard want a star rank in everything, so i am barely into the mirror mode, took me a while to get a star rank on all the grand prix up until the 150CC, i can imagine the mirror mode. oh well. i want that funky kong! 

Also btw, my Mario Kart Wii name is Mike. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Cool, im online ATM.
> 
> Try to go on, ill host.



Alright, gonna go online in a sec.

What's your nick name on there?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright, gonna go online in a sec.
> 
> What's your nick name on there?



Gg bro.

I should've used the damn bike.

The messages are convenient i see.

Lol, im out, peace.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Gg bro.
> 
> I should've used the damn bike.
> 
> ...



Yeah man, very fun/good games.

I love my Bike, especially with Rosalina and her skin tight suit. 

You would of won the first match, but I got lucky and had a blue shell last second lol.

Yeah they are, lol first time I've used em.

Alright man, take it easy. 

We'll definitely have to play more often. 

@D K

Alright cool, I added your name to the front page right beside your FC.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like Mario Kart will delayed 1 day. I have a make-up class on Friday @ 1:00 pm due to my Teacher being sick last week. After I get back I have stuff to do. I was hoping to get out to get it around 12-1 pm cuz I don't fee like getting up any earlier....Saturday it is.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2008)

Alright Saturdays sounds good to me.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

Got mah rank to 7000


----------



## Masurao (Apr 30, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Got mah rank to 7000



Who do you use?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Who do you use?



My mii


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

My rank is at like 7500 now I think. 

Then again, I've seen these Japanese kids with these 9000+ ranks. :amazed


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

They've had it for a long time though.....


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 1, 2008)

Damnit Vio quit trying to beat my times on courses! =p

I'll be online later today if people want to race, and if not I might be on Brawl. Oh well. Free day off! =D


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Lmao, I don't have to try to beat your times D K.  

I'll be up for matches later tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

I guess Ill do some games.

I need to keep playing.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Have you unlocked everything yet Shion?


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Not yet mah brotha.

I still need about 4 characters. :/


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Ah, I think I got about three to unlock now. Baby Daisy, Dry Bowser and Bowser JR.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Pssh, I still need those plus Rosalina....



I guess it's five characters im missing then.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Oh. I had Rosalina automatically from having Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh. I had Rosalina automatically from having Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Lmao, Calam. 

One more character to go then I've unlocked everyone. Dry Bowser. :amazed


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh. I had Rosalina automatically from having Super Mario Galaxy.



You ASSWIPE.

I wish i never deleted that save file.......


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Anyone up for some matches in 30 mins or so?


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

I'll be on, brotha.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Alright cool, I'll let ya know when I'm gonna head on.

First I gotta wash some dishes. 

Did you want to do a 1v1, or worldwide race with other people to make things interesting.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright cool, I'll let ya know when I'm gonna head on.
> 
> First I gotta wash some dishes.
> 
> Did you want to do a 1v1, or worldwide race with other people to make things interesting.



Worldwide is good.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Alright ready to play Shion?

I won't use Rosalina since I know a bunch of idiots online will.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

ok, ready.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

Alright.

Join a worldwide game, and I'll join right after you.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

I just got randomly disconnected.

Shion you have MSN or something to make communication during games easier?


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I just got randomly disconnected.
> 
> Shion you have MSN or something to make communication during games easier?



I have aim, but communicating will be IMPOSSIBLE.

I have 1 modem that i switch off with wii and comp.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Got MSN..just unsure of how to work it IM..


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2008)

Gg nin.

Im out.

Peace, brotha.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I have aim, but communicating will be IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> I have 1 modem that i switch off with wii and comp.



Ah ok.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Got MSN..just unsure of how to work it IM..



It's pretty straight forward. Pretty similar to AIM, open program sign in your e-mail and go to contacts to add people. 



"Shion" said:


> Gg nin.
> 
> Im out.
> 
> Peace, brotha.



Alright bro, take it easy.

Fun games, we'll have to play again sometime, hopefully it won't end by disconnecting.


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Added you Vio.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Added you Vio.



Oh my bad, that's my old one you added.

I'll add you on my main one. :sweat


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh my bad, that's my old one you added.
> 
> I'll add you on my main one. :sweat



A chrono trigger fan eh?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> A chrono trigger fan eh?



Yup. 

One of my all time favorite games of all time, and the very first RPG I ever played.


----------



## "Shion" (May 2, 2008)

I never played Chrono Trigger


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

^:amazed

What!?


----------



## "Shion" (May 2, 2008)

Yep, NEVER played one in my life.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

^

Then you haven't lived life yet, my friend.


----------



## "Shion" (May 2, 2008)

I stuck more to NON rpg games in my childhood.

I liked Streetfighter, Super Mario World, etc.

Never had the patience for a game that wouldn't begin with fighting the hell out of something.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I stuck more to NON rpg games in my childhood.
> 
> I liked Streetfighter, Super Mario World, etc.
> 
> Never had the patience for a game that wouldn't begin with fighting the hell out of something.



I was always an all-around gamer, still am.

I loved my Street Fighter, and Super Mario World, but Chrono Trigger is what introduced me to RPG's and ever since then I love em.

Ah I see, can't really tell ya to play Chrono Trigger if you don't really like RPG's.

PS. I love the music in this new Rainbow Road.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

im tryin to get everyone in b4 i hop on wifi.
once i do, i'll go on a mad "add every FC i see" spree


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

If anyone wants to do some worldwide matches or something together, just post.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

So I went to my school bookstore and guess what I found???

:WOW*MARIO KART WII*:WOW


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

What the hell, in your school bookstore? :S

I brand new copy for sale just sitting there?


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> What the hell, in your school bookstore? :S
> 
> I brand new copy for sale just sitting there?



My school bookstore sells Textbooks, materials, mags, Cd's, and games....so I wasn't too surprised. 

Hey beats going to the mall. I'll post my FC later.s


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> My school bookstore sells Textbooks, materials, mags, Cd's, and games....so I wasn't too surprised.
> 
> Hey beats going to the mall. I'll post my FC later.s



Haha, awesome.

Were gonna have to play sometime tonight then.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha, awesome.
> 
> Were gonna have to play sometime tonight then.



No U! Why would I want to play you?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No U! Why would I want to play you?



Cause you agreed to be my moving target, when I practice my aim with my green shells.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Cause you agreed to be my moving target, when I practice my aim with my green shells.



Oh really now? It will be pretty dam hard for you to use them effectivly against me when you are 2 laps behind me.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Oh really now? It will be pretty dam hard for you to use them effectivly against me when you are 2 laps behind me.



Oh we'll see about that Calam. 

Hell, I won't even bust out Rosalina on you, your not worth of her time. I'll send out......Bowser on your ass.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh we'll see about that Calam.
> 
> Hell, I won't even bust out Rosalina on you, your not worth of her time. I'll send out......Bowser on your ass.



Rosalina has already gotten raped by me...so she knows who her "master" is.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Rosalina has already gotten raped by me...so she knows who her "master" is.



 

That's all lies you bastard, don't talk about my Rosalina that way.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's all lies you bastard, don't talk about my Rosalina that way.



.....


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> .....


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

so does everyone use the wii wheel??
jus thought i asked since no one used wii mote on brawl.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> so does everyone use the wii wheel??
> jus thought i asked since no one used wii mote on brawl.



I use the Wii Wheel here and there because it's fun, but I mainly use the GCN controller.

I know a lot of people use the Wii Wheel though, especially a lot of people online.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I use the Wii Wheel here and there because it's fun, but I mainly use the GCN controller.
> 
> I know a lot of people use the Wii Wheel though, especially a lot of people online.



.........the way "shun-hwah" (thats how u say Xianghua broken down rite??)
pokes her ass out makes me wanna smex her....smex her real goodlike....


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

I use Wii Wheel, is really fun to use and much better that the historic and last gen controller like the Game Cube one.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> .........the way "shun-hwah" (thats how u say Xianghua broken down rite??)
> pokes her ass out makes me wanna smex her....smex her real goodlike....



Seems like everyone wants to fight me, since they're coming onto my women. 

*Strikes fighting pose*


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

Damn Vio, I didn't know you liked getting burned.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

*Pushes D K off a bridge*


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Seems like everyone wants to fight me, since they're coming onto my women.
> 
> *Strikes fighting pose*



heeyyyy mannnn. its all gravy

we can take shun-hwah's hot ass, and my hinata's bubble tits,
and have a good ol' fashion-----im goin to far with this aint I..???

----orgy.

And wat the hell is up DK

EDITx2....shun hwah is legal now aint she....dont wanna be_* "chris hanson'ed"*_


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Alright things are just going too far fetched for me now. :S

Anyways anyone want to do some online races. Either 1v1 or Worldwide races, it's all fine by me.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright things are just going too far fetched for me now. :S
> 
> Anyways anyone want to do some online races. Either 1v1 or Worldwide races, it's all fine by me.



want to race but....cant...stop...GTA'ing....


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Well let me know when your free, be busy doing Mirror mode meanwhile.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

Vio quit hating... 

Sup, Bayo, haven't played you in either Brawl or Kart yet in a while. We should play some time. I need to work on Wario in both games.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Vio quit hating...
> 
> Sup, Bayo, haven't played you in either Brawl or Kart yet in a while. We should play some time. I need to work on Wario in both games.



wario...got-damn wario..
yea, we need to play, ima be on soon as i put this GTA'crack down


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2008)

I added all the ppl on the list please add me back


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Added you Kami. Wanna do some races?


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Yeah 150 cc is pretty homo....getting hit by red shells, then a bullet bill, and the lighting in a row is glorious..all the while my roomate telling me how muvh I suck at the game. Glorious.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah 150 cc is pretty homo....getting hit by red shells, then a bullet bill, and the lighting in a row is glorious..all the while my roomate telling me how muvh I suck at the game. Glorious.



Yeah it is. Mirror mode is just as gay as 150 cc at times, just because you'll be leading the whole match then get fucked over big time near the end of the race and lose to the queer AI.

Whenever your ready to play online Calam, lemme know.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah it is. Mirror mode is just as gay as 150 cc at times, just because you'll be leading the whole match then get fucked over big time near the end of the race and lose to the queer AI.
> 
> Whenever your ready to play online Calam, lemme know.



I'm taking a break from it for right now....game was starting to wear on my nerves. I beat the first cup in 150 cc with DK, really though I really don't see how I suck @ the game if I'm getting Item raped...lol roomates are amusing.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm taking a break from it for right now....game was starting to wear on my nerves. I beat the first cup in 150 cc with DK, really though I really don't see how I suck @ the game if I'm getting Item raped...lol roomates are amusing.





Besides item rape, how do you like the game so far?


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Besides item rape, how do you like the game so far?



So far it's my second favorite. I need to get the timing down with the damn POW box. My jump timing is off, and so far I've done better with DK than Mario.... so


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

Ah, good old roommates. I used to bash on my friends that way when the AI just item raped them. so much fun. they get even more mad and you enjoy it more you keep on picking on them. ^_^

The AI at 150CC is always hard at first, after a while though it becomes more beatable and you get to place 1st more often and only worry about stuff like Blue Shells, since POW Block and Lightning hit everyone anyway. =D


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Ah, good old roommates. I used to bash on my friends that way when the AI just item raped them. so much fun. they get even more mad and you enjoy it more you keep on picking on them. ^_^
> 
> The AI at 150CC is always hard at first, after a while though it becomes more beatable and you get to place 1st more often and only worry about stuff like Blue Shells, since POW Block and Lightning hit everyone anyway. =D




My roomate would bash me when I died is Subspace Emmisary in Brawl, or when he saw me ocassionaly play online with people, and miss attacks.

Though that was quicky countered when  kick his ass in 1v1. I really don't see the purpose in saying someone sucks if they can't do any better than you can. It can be funny at times, but sometimes it's irratating as hell.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> So far it's my second favorite. I need to get the timing down with the damn POW box. My jump timing is off, and so far I've done better with DK than Mario.... so



Ah.

Lmao, I suck with the timing still, I get it here and there but most of the time I get hit and lose all my items. 

Post your FC already so we can play.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah.
> 
> Lmao, I suck with the timing still, I get it here and there but most of the time I get hit and lose all my items.
> 
> Post your FC already so we can play.



Yeah lol. I should really beat my roomate again in Mario Kart Wii, but that prorbaly wouldn't solve anything. He would still say "LOL YOU REALLY SUCK". Like he does with most vs games...even though I usually better.

sigh....wtf? He's a good person though most of the time..jus very critical.

YAYZ!!


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2008)

I tried to meet up but it didnt let me somehow


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

@Kami

Fun races, I saw you a few times during the race. I was the Luigi in first place most of the time.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Kami
> 
> Fun races, I saw you a few times during the race. I was the Luigi in first place most of the time.



Bah...you bragger.

Btw, is there snaking in this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Bah...you bragger.
> 
> Btw, is there snaking in this game.



Well why don't you come and fight me for first you chicken. 

Nah snaking is gone. There's a watered down version of it though that some people do, it looks retarded but it works surprisingly.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well why don't you come and fight me for first you chicken.
> 
> Nah snaking is gone. There's a watered down version of it though that some people do, it looks retarded but it works surprisingly.



Lulz...

I will play you later. I want to unlock some stuff.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz...
> 
> I will play you later. I want to unlock some stuff.



Alright.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2008)

Can you join my game?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> Can you join my game?



Nope.

Keeps saying unable to meet up. So I decided to do a quick 150 cc cup then try again.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2008)

are you drew????


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> are you drew????



Yeah, I was trying out different Karts and Bikes, that's why I kept leaving and joining.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

I am so un-amazing at this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

@Kami

Everytime I finally get in your game, it says you left. 

@Calam


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Kami
> 
> Everytime I finally get in your game, it says you left.
> 
> @Calam



Seriously though, I'm sure 1 v 1 are alot more balanced..than multiplayer. I suppose the bes thing to do in 150 cc is to not be in any place lower than 5th throughout the match, because if you 5th are lower you bound to encounter lots of stars, bullet bills, triple red shells, aka rape.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2008)

that's strange I havent change the room


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Seriously though, I'm sure 1 v 1 are alot more balanced..than multiplayer. I suppose the bes thing to do in 150 cc is to not be in any place lower than 5th throughout the match, because if you 5th are lower you bound to encounter lots of stars, bullet bills, triple red shells, aka rape.



Yeah 1v1 would be far more balanced. But gotta love multiplayer 12 man race for all the madness that goes on. I love having a golden mushroom back in 7th and just boost my way all the way to first on the final lap, final turn. 



Kami-Sama said:


> that's strange I havent change the room



That's pretty odd, I dunno why it'd send me to another room when I'm trying to join yours. :S


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah 1v1 would be far more balanced. But gotta love multiplayer 12 man race for all the madness that goes on. I love having a golden mushroom back in 7th and just boost my way all the way to first on the final lap, final turn.



We shall have our match soon, and I will se how good you are.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> We shall have our match soon, and I will se how good you are.



Yeah, you only kept me waiting like a week. 

After, I think we should 3 way ffa with Timbers.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, you only kept me waiting like a week.
> 
> After, I think we should 3 way ffa with Timbers.



I'll probably play in about an hour or so, no promises though. I'm somewhat tired lol. I will play you this weekend.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'll probably play in about an hour or so, no promises though. I'm somewhat tired lol. I will play you this weekend.



Oh geez.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh geez.



......


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2008)

now I tried to join yours and didnt let me

And who's mike?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> now I tried to join yours and didnt let me
> 
> And who's mike?



It's full at the moment, I'm playing with Bayo and random people. Try joining again.

Mike is Bayo.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It's full at the moment, I'm playing with Bayo and random people. Try joining again.
> 
> Mike is Bayo.



i think mike is DK


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i think mike is DK



Ah shit your right, I mixed up you two.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

I am Mike, the little Mii with a goatee and semi mustache on it. ;D
I think Bayo has "bayo" in his name. >>
at least on mine it does. >_>
I had so many matches right now on wifi. so much fun. ^_^


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I am Mike, the little Mii with a goatee and semi mustache on it. ;D
> I think Bayo has "bayo" in his name. >>
> at least on mine it does. >_>
> I had so many matches right now on wifi. so much fun. ^_^



lol you all suck at this game. EVERYONE ONE OF YOU.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

I just ended a 11 game wining streak of 1st place with Wario on Wifi, that was awesome, i should have lost a few of them, but a Blue shell took out first and a few times a Golden Mushroom helped me. 

Now I am off to play Yoshi cause i liek the little Dino and see my winning streak come to an end. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I just ended a 11 game wining streak of 1st place with Wario on Wifi, that was awesome, i should have lost a few of them, but a Blue shell took out first and a few times a Golden Mushroom helped me.
> 
> Now I am off to play Yoshi cause i liek the little Dino and see my winning streak come to an end. =D



Did you add me?

Cause it says your not online at the moment. :S


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I just ended a 11 game wining streak of 1st place with Wario on Wifi, that was awesome, i should have lost a few of them, but a Blue shell took out first and a few times a Golden Mushroom helped me.
> 
> Now I am off to play Yoshi cause i liek the little Dino and see my winning streak come to an end. =D



Whutz is be a win streak???

But seriously, good job.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Dk...where r ya?? join kami sama (god) game...thatsa where i be


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

Vio, I assume you are the Drew?
The only Canadian I have on my list. 
Yeah I added you, I just took a break to get a drink and post in here. Otherwise I would not be posting. XD

Calam, thanks. I like using Wario and Kart, I still don't use Bikes that much, but only use them when I am racing friends. I still prefer Karts, though my bro races with Bikes only. >_>

I have to use Funky Kong more, he has some nice aerial moves and sounds awesome! XD


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Calam, thanks. I like using Wario and Kart, I still don't use Bikes that much, but only use them when I am racing friends. I still prefer Karts, though my bro races with Bikes only. >_>



Haha yeah...while I like the bikes. I still prefer the classic kart style as well.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2008)

welcome to the room..... Hacker : pek


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

I should play more Wii Wheel, I enjoy using that thing. ;D


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Vio, I assume you are the Drew?
> The only Canadian I have on my list.
> Yeah I added you, I just took a break to get a drink and post in here. Otherwise I would not be posting. XD





Oh ok. I had you on my list but deleted you by accident, now I re-added you.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

What do you prefer Vio? Krts or Bikes?

40 more post. Oh snap.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2008)

I smell hax here


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> What do you prefer Vio? Krts or Bikes?
> 
> 40 more post. Oh snap.



I like both equally. Well for some characters I like Bikes more and for some I like Karts.

I like Karts for like Mario and Luigi and Koopa Troopa cause they're my old school guys and Karts are old school. I go for Bikes with my girls like Rosalina, and Peach cause they wear those skin tight suits and all.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> I smell hax here



You losing to someone with hax?! 
I blame Vio.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I like both equally. Well for some characters I like Bikes more and for some I like Karts.
> 
> I like Karts for like Mario and Luigi and Koopa Troopa cause they're my old school guys and Karts are old school. *I go for Bikes with my girls like Rosalina, and Peach cause they wear those skin tight suits and all*.



Perverts on my NF? Get out. I'm the most strait-laced guy here.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

No hacks, just Peach being sexy and racing as usual. 

Edit: 

@calam

Pfft, don't be hating just cause I'm taking after my senpai.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 2, 2008)

You are distracting Kami with your sexy girls of doom!


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> No hacks, just Peach being sexy and racing as usual.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



It's starting to happen.....don't let me defile this thread to guys....

At any rate, I should be on in about an hour or 2.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Geez Calam, what are you doing? :S


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Geez Calam, what are you doing? :S



This thread will be spared my defilement...unlike the Brawl matchmaking thread.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

^Well thank god for that.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Well thank god for that.



Should I play now that my roomate is sleep? Would be a great time, wouldn't be distracted by his shit.

Or wait till I get eat my dinner/late night snack...hmm.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

^Man just as long as you play, that's all I care about.


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Man just as long as you play, that's all I care about.



Heh....I see.
*
Hmmmmmmmm...........*?


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

amazin how spammin a thread can shoot it from virtually no post...to fuckin the new york city of threads


----------



## Masurao (May 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> amazin how spammin a thread can shoot it from virtually no post...to fuckin the new york city of threads



What u talkin about? 

Be patient Vio......soon, very soon.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

It's a talent of Calams. Though the main thing that started the whole over flow of discussion was my sig.


----------



## kingbayo (May 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It's a talent of Calams. Though the main thing that started the whole over flow of discussion was my sig.



mmmyessss. but we musnt dicuss her ne more......we...we just musnt....



i find it very lol that calam is havin u wait....its like he doin it on purpose...
which makes it extra lol


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Well thank god for that.



Thank me? that's so nice. you're welcome 

anyways, sorry for the disconnect, the gf got tired of playing.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i find it very lol that calam is havin u wait....its like he doin it on purpose...
> which makes it extra lol



.....


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> Thank me? that's so nice. you're welcome
> 
> anyways, sorry for the disconnect, the gf got tired of playing.





Fun races my friend, I saw you a few times during the race. Usually fighting for 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## kingbayo (May 3, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> Thank me? that's so nice. you're welcome
> 
> anyways, sorry for the disconnect, the gf got tired of playing.



 .......


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 3, 2008)

I had so many races just now, why no one on?! 

Time for a break, my toothache returned. >_<


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

I think I've torutured Vio enough. I'm getting on.

FC: 3780-9606-9829
East Coast 
Name: Doon

I wasn't lying to you fool.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I think I've torutured Vio enough. I'm getting on.
> 
> FC: 3780-9606-9829
> East Coast
> ...



Yeah I've been asking you for how long, it's like what 1 am now you prick. 

I can't come on right now, busy doing a cup.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I've been asking you for how long, it's like what 1 am now you prick.
> 
> I can't come on right now, busy doing a cup.



Lol...good times. Fine..I added you already though.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 3, 2008)

I added you Calm. =D

This goes for everyone on this thread too. o_O


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

@D K

Should join the game, me, bayo and Calam are in.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @D K
> 
> Should join the game, me, bayo and Calam are in.



Everyone is happy now. NO!!!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 3, 2008)

If my toothache goes away soon I will. I just got on too add more people, but i don't want to race if it is going to hamper my game play. But hell, if the pills kick in I will join as soon as I can. =D


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Lol @ my fail

God I hate all levels with cars in them..


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

I had some problems there too.

Edit:

@Bayo, Calam and D K

Fun races guys.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I had some problems there too.



LOL

SILENCE YOU BIG STAR PERSON U!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> LOL
> 
> SILENCE YOU BIG STAR PERSON U!





Poor Calam.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Poor Calam.



NO U.

Let's do some 1 v 1 Vio.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 3, 2008)

yeah, fun races. i just wanted to place and get some points. my toothache kicked in Rainbow Road and i did bad there. i had no fucking clue how to drive in Mario Course 3. I kept turning the wrong damn way. aside from that it was fun. i placed in a lot of the races and got top 2 a few times. Vio it was fun and good seeing a Bike racer. i still only use Karts but i can see why the bikes are useful. i'm still sticking with karts though. 

Til next time guys. i get my tooth taken out tomorrow. so hokefully i can race some more then. =D


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> yeah, fun races. i just wanted to place and get some points. my toothache kicked in Rainbow Road and i did bad there. i had no fucking clue how to drive in Mario Course 3. I kept turning the wrong damn way. aside from that it was fun. i placed in a lot of the races and got top 2 a few times. Vio it was fun and good seeing a Bike racer. i still only use Karts but i can see why the bikes are useful. i'm still sticking with karts though.
> 
> Til next time guys. i get my tooth taken out tomorrow. so hokefully i can race some more then. =D



Who were you exactly?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 3, 2008)

I was the one named "Mike"
I had Wario with a Kart the entire time racing. against Vio's cheap ass Peach in a Bike. =p
I had the little Mii by my name with a half mustache and a goatee. ;D
I kept finishing up there and won 1 or two races. =D


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

Anyone want to race??


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I was the one named "Mike"
> I had Wario with a Kart the entire time racing. against Vio's cheap ass Peach in a Bike. =p
> I had the little Mii by my name with a half mustache and a goatee. ;D
> I kept finishing up there and won 1 or two races. =D



There was nothing cheap about my Peach, she's just sexy.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> There was nothing cheap about my Peach, she's just sexy.



Precisely, it was distracting. I kept falling behind you cause i wanted a look at that sweet ass of hers.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Precisely, it was distracting. I kept falling behind you cause i wanted a look at that sweet ass of hers.





That's the plan, she was taunting you cause she's really with me. 

I lol'd on Moonview Highway when we were both trying for first place and we crashed into each other like 5 times in a row.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

WHO WANTS TO RACE???


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

@Shion

Won't be able to race till sometime later tonight, gonna be going out soon. :sweat


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

ok, thats fine.

ill be on right now anyway.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Where you at Shion??


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

You calam, i added yo FC.

not online atm, playin brawl


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

I like me some Rosalina..sorry Vio.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

^What the hell!


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^What the hell!



God dammit I was comming in 1-3st and second consistently for 7 matches with Rosa and Mario, and was at like 5,985. Then I had a string of item rape races.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> God dammit I was comming in 1-3st and second consistently for 7 matches with Rosa and Mario, and was at like 5,985. Then I had a string of item rape races.



Hey! who said you could touch Rosalina. 

You were playing some online races eh. I usually get raped by items most of the time, especially gay ass blue shells and bullet bill.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hey! who said you could touch Rosalina.
> 
> You were playing some online races eh. I usually get raped by items most of the time, especially gay ass blue shells and bullet bill.



In 5 of those 7 I was like in first for a while and Blue shell would get me, and make me fall to 3-4th and while i'd be rocvering an star of red shell would hit me and make me fall to 6-8th.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> In 5 of those 7 I was like in first for a while and Blue shell would get me, and make me fall to 3-4th and while i'd be rocvering an star of red shell would hit me and make me fall to 6-8th.



Yeah that garbage happens all the time to me. It's amazing how fast your luck can change, and everytime when I'm in 2nd trying to catch first place the idiot in first never gets hit by a blue shell, meanwhile every time I'm in first I get hit by a blue shell at least twice a match.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah that garbage happens all the time to me. It's amazing how fast your luck can change, and everytime when I'm in 2nd trying to catch first place the idiot in first never gets hit by a blue shell, meanwhile every time I'm in first I get hit by a blue shell at least twice a match.



It seems my streak is back. 4 2nd place finishes, 2 3rd.

Edit: I am currently adding everyone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2008)

Wassup with the fact that I added so many people on my list and only two them from this thread added me


----------



## kingbayo (May 3, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Wassup with the fact that I added so many people on my list and only two them from this thread added me



am i one of those two??
cuz i added u last nite


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Wassup with the fact that I added so many people on my list and only two them from this thread added me



Lol I said in my previous post I was adding people...I didn't, I got caught up in racing.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Bayo want to do some worldwide?


----------



## kingbayo (May 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Bayo want to do some worldwide?




dude, seriously, i love mario kart, and i love/want to play.........
but GTA man.....GTA


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> dude, seriously, i love mario kart, and i love/want to play.........
> but GTA man.....GTA



That's understandable....

BTW, I have added everyone.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

I've added:

Calam, Kira, D K, Bayo, Shion and Kai so far.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 3, 2008)

hey everyone, my code is 3523-2440-4753.
PM please if u add me, and I will add u and we will race sometime, I'm very busy lately, so PM me I wont be looking back in here much for a while lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2008)

What region are you in Spence and what's your name on there?


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2008)

I ADDED YO ASS CALAMITY.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 4, 2008)

I've added everyone in here that has posted their FC, Hope to play some of you guys. I was working all day today so I didn't get to play online, I have some free time tonight, I work tomorrow but I should be able to play tonight and tomorrow night. ^_^


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 4, 2008)

east and Spencer i think lol


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone unlocked all bikes yet?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

@Shion

I think I'm missing 1 or 2 still.

@Anyone

Online now at the moment if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Shion
> 
> I think I'm missing 1 or 2 still.
> 
> ...



Lets go Vio!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

@Calam

Joined your game.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2008)

GOD DAMN YOUR BOMB VIO!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

HAHA, gotta love it.

You fucker that's what you get for using my Rosalina.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> HAHA, gotta love it.
> 
> You fucker that's what you get for using my Rosalina.



Haha We were close there for a sec until you Bomb blew me up into the lava on  the volcano lvl.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Haha We were close there for a sec until you Bomb blew me up into the lava on  the volcano lvl.



Haha, it was all part of the master plan. 

I'm gonna change Karts, since some newb came in as Luigi and picked the same Kart as me.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha, it was all part of the master plan.
> 
> I'm gonna change Karts, since some newb came in as Luigi and picked the same Kart as me.



 Are u on MSN? So we don't have to keep talking through NF..


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

Yeah. 

Edit: Always appear offline on MSN.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

im on the verge of beating mirror mode.

It's such a bitch.

But then i'll get mah star


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

Congrats Shion.

You should come play with us.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

I see a wide gap in skill between nin and me vs ppl on wifi.

They all suck our dicks.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I see a wide gap in skill between nin and me vs ppl on wifi.
> 
> They all suck our dicks.





True. Why'd you leave bro, Calamity was in there too, his name his Doon.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> True. Why'd you leave bro, Calamity was in there too, his name his Doon.



O RLY????

Nah bro, i was on for quite some time already, kept playin cuz u and calam joined.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I see a wide gap in skill between nin and me vs ppl on wifi.
> 
> They all suck our dicks.



Bitch I came in third lulz. NF represent.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> O RLY????
> 
> Nah bro, i was on for quite some time already, kept playin cuz u and calam joined.



Ah I hear ya, well fun racing with ya as usual.

At one point I forgot everyone was in there but us, because it was just us two dueling over first place. 

Edit: 

Haha yeah, NF people went in there and owned up that match.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I hear ya, well fun racing with ya as usual.
> 
> At one point I forgot everyone was in there but us, because it was just us two dueling over first place.
> 
> ...



You both fail. 

At least the top three were NF members.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You both fail.
> 
> At least the top three were NF members.



Fail because were fighting over first? Whatever you say Cal. 

Haha yeah, NF owned up that match.


----------



## Masurao (May 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Fail because were fighting over first? Whatever you say Cal.
> 
> Haha yeah, NF owned up that match.



Nah...I'm messing around. You and Shion did well. I'm just pround with the NF aspect.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Nah...I'm messing around. You and Shion did well. I'm just pround with the NF aspect.



Yep, that's how NF rolls.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

ready Vio.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

^Alright, I'll join ya in a sec, just watching a game in OT. As soon as it ends I'll come online.


----------



## kingbayo (May 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Alright, I'll join ya in a sec, just watching a game in OT. As soon as it ends I'll come online.



shit Nin, i need to comeback on wifi..
i miss rectifyin' on dem wifi bitches NF style


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> shit Nin, i need to comeback on wifi..
> i miss rectifyin' on dem wifi bitches NF style



You should of came on bro, what were you waiting for.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

Anyone up for some races around 2:00?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

I went online at around 2:30, but didn't see you online Calam...hope Wifi isn't acting retarded again.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I went online at around 2:30, but didn't see you online Calam...hope Wifi isn't acting retarded again.



Sorry bout that I feel asleep lol.


----------



## qks (May 5, 2008)

anybody up for a game ina bout 30 mins or so?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

qks said:


> anybody up for a game ina bout 30 mins or so?



Who're you???


----------



## qks (May 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Who're you???



clearly a meber who just asked if anbody fancied a game


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

qks said:


> clearly a meber who just asked if anbody fancied a game



I've never seen you around here.

You could be an impostor


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 5, 2008)

I had some crazy 4 player Wii Wheel driving Drunk Cinco De Mayo Mario Kart Wii tourneys. it was awesome! matches took forever.. people kept driving the wrong way! =D

now aside from that, i had some nice wifi matches earlier today. any one want to play some matches later tonight?

I still got 2 more characters to unlock. i need to go check how you unlock them, cause i still have 2 question mark spots. >_<


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

I unlocked everyone, I'm now just trying to get my triple star rank which is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I unlocked everyone, I'm now just trying to get my triple star rank which is a pain in the ass.



Haha...I'm sure it is. I wish you luck on that. I might be on later to play with ya, and NF might be able to represent again.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Haha...I'm sure it is. I wish you luck on that. I might be on later to play with ya, and NF might be able to represent again.



Lmao, yeah it's gonna take me a bit to get it, but once I do I've done everything in the game.

I might be able to play tonight, can't say for sure. I guess just post when your going on and if I'm around I'll come online.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

I still can't get mah star


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I still can't get mah star



you know why Vio has 2 already? Because he made deal with the devil, to give him two stars at the price of nothing. Lulz bastard.

 Seriously though, how do you get star anyway?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> you know why Vio has 2 already? Because he made deal with the devil, to give him two stars at the price of nothing. Lulz bastard.
> 
> Seriously though, how do you get star anyway?



I already knew 

I don't want 2 or 3, just 1.

To get a star, get the star RANK in all grand prix and mirror mode.

And i mean ALL.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

@Calam



Nah, Rosalina'a sexy ass made me get those stars, she said it'd make my name look more nice. 

You get stars from getting the star ranks in GP races.

One Star beside your name if you get One Star rank on every cup and every mode.

Two Star " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " Two Star rank" " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " ".

Three Star " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " "  Three Star rank " " " " " " " " " " " " " " " .


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Can you post a pic of Rosalina's ass?

I just HAVE to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

NO. 

That stays in my private collection Shion.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> NO.
> 
> That stays in my private collection Shion.



Lulz....Rosalina gave me some "pics" of her without you knowing, but seriously let's not run this thread into what the brawl thread was for a while..since it seems to giving a nod slighty to it.

This time it would have been all Vio's fault with his Rosalina fetish..lol


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

BUT CALAMITY!!!!

WE'RE TALKIN BOUT ROSALINA HERE!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz....Rosalina gave me some "pics" of her without you knowing, but seriously let's not run this thread into what the brawl thread was for a while..since it seems to giving a nod slighty to it.
> 
> This time it would have been all Vio's fault with his Rosalina fetish..lol



You wish bitch. 

I see you trying to use her online, too bad the one you used was a fake, the real one is with me. 

Lmao, nothing is my fault, you started it just by being here you bastard.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You wish bitch.
> 
> I see you trying to use her online, too bad the one you used was a fake, the real one is with me.
> 
> Lmao, nothing is my fault, you started it just by being here you bastard.



Calm down...don't get mad because she "services" me daily.

Lol everything begins and ends with CALAMITY.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Yo guys, lets race some.

Ill host room.

Yeah?


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yo guys, lets race some.
> 
> Ill host room.
> 
> Yeah?



I'm working on a script now...I'll be on in the next couple hours or so. I want to race with the two of you again so we can own online. Granted you guys were considerably ahead, but we all came in the top three when we played together.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm working on a script now...I'll be on in the next couple hours or so. I want to race with the two of you again so we can own online. Granted you guys were considerably ahead, but we all came in the top three when we played together.



Ok calam.

Me and nin will do team races  for the time being cuz we gonna kick ass.

U host nin.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Calm down...don't get mad because she "services" me daily.
> 
> Lol everything begins and ends with CALAMITY.



In your dreams bitch. 

Enough of these lies, your making this world a worse place. 



"Shion" said:


> Yo guys, lets race some.
> 
> Ill host room.
> 
> Yeah?



Sorry, I'd love to, but I can't...about to head out in a sec.

Rain check. :sweat


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> In your dreams bitch.
> 
> Enough of these lies, your making this world a worse place.
> 
> ...



WTF???

U TOO!!!!

....ill be online, bitches.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> In your dreams bitch.
> 
> Enough of these lies, your making this world a worse place.
> 
> ...




Lulz....

By the time you get back I should be done with this script, so we can play if u feel up to it.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 5, 2008)

Probably be back around 12:30ish, but can't say for sure.

I'm out, have fun guys.


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Probably be back around 12:30ish, but can't say for sure.
> 
> I'm out, have fun guys.



Yeah, GFTO.


----------



## kingbayo (May 5, 2008)

Nin, i mite be on lata....i still suck cuz i dont play enuff, but it s all fun.

EDITx1...oh...see ur leavin'...well i still may get upon.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Just got home..anyone fancy a race or two. Yes I know it's 4am. 

Edit:

Nevermind.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Just got home..anyone fancy a race or two. Yes I know it's 4am.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Nevermind.



WHO'S GONNA BE RACING AT 4 AM!?!??!?!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

You will Shion!!


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You will Shion!!



How close are you to getting those 3 stars byatch?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Oh god, pretty far man. How far are you?


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

i still can't get my 1 damned star =/

And do you HAVE to be Rosalina for the little star to float around you?


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh god, pretty far man. How far are you?



Lol I've only beaten 2 150 cc cups with 1 star in one of them. Most of 50 cc has  1 star rankings , and I'm working on 100 cc. Been playing too much online.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> i still can't get my 1 damned star =/
> 
> And do you HAVE to be Rosalina for the little star to float around you?



Yes, you need Rosalina to have the little Star Bits floating around you. wait star bits are what they eat, those damn little stars.
Yeah Rosalina is the mother to them in Super Mario Galaxy so they will travel with her.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Us four should race together sometime in Worldwide races and let it be NF domination again.


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Us four should race together sometime in Worldwide races and let it be NF domination again.



Haha yeah we should.

Lulz...Of course _*I*_ would be the best of the bunch.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

That's a good joke Calam, ever thought of being a comedian?


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's a good joke Calam, ever thought of being a comedian?



Yeah actually @ one point in my life..I actually did.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

You people and your crazy talk. >_>
I am off to play some Kart, maybe Brawl, but I'll go for Kart atm. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Fine D K, be that way, don't invite us to play...I see how it is.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

I don't need to invite you, you would just crash the room anyway. =p
Is not that hard. I did it to you guys last time, where i got item raped in that last 20 feet. ;o; and fell from 1st to 6th in just 5 seconds... at the end of the race.

I was actually going to play some grand prix, but i guess i can go online. =D


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

What an ass. (jk dk we love u)

Meh, ima go beat mirror shit.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

I'm going to try some GP and then probably go online. if no one is on, i'll jump on Brawl online. ^_^


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I don't need to invite you, you would just crash the room anyway. =p
> Is not that hard. I did it to you guys last time, *where i got item raped in that last 20 feet. ;o; and fell from 1st to 6th in just 5 seconds... at the end of the race.*
> 
> I was actually going to play some grand prix, but i guess i can go online. =D



Welcome to Mario Kart....


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Welcome to Mario Kart....



I know. 

Though I did finish ahead of you anyway. ;D


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I know.
> 
> *Though I did finish ahead of you anyway. ;D*



Damn calamity... u just gonna take that??


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Damn calamity... u just gonna take that??



Damn right! He knows his place!


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Damn right! He knows his place!



Whut?!? GTFO noob.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

Bayo i see you lurking! 
Let's race!
Unless you want to Brawl.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Why don't you challenge me D K, or are my two stars too much for you.


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

hah I see the discussion over on the Brawl board inspired u to change your set VIo.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 6, 2008)

Like i am scared of 2 stars. pfft.
if you had 3 stars maybe.
And now i am off to eat some pie!
mmmm pie..... 
i'll get on MK later i was on Brawl hoping to play people but no one got on, so i guess after the pie i will jump on MK.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> hah I see the discussion over on the Brawl board inspired u to change your set VIo.



Lmao, of course it did. 



Dark Kakashi said:


> Like i am scared of 2 stars. pfft.
> if you had 3 stars maybe.
> And now i am off to eat some pie!
> mmmm pie.....
> i'll get on MK later i was on Brawl hoping to play people but no one got on, so i guess after the pie i will jump on MK.



Oh don't worry I will in due time I'll have three.

Yeah maybe it's a good thing you didn't challenge me, cause then the only time I'd see you is in my rear view mirror as always. 

Edit:

Online now if anyone wants to race.


----------



## Grandia (May 7, 2008)

2793-1283-0936 

UK


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Like i am scared of 2 stars. pfft.
> if you had 3 stars maybe.
> And now i am off to eat some pie!
> mmmm pie.....
> i'll get on MK later i was on Brawl hoping to play people but no one got on, so i guess after the pie i will jump on MK.



You're intimidated by those stupid STARS???

 Dude, vsing a 3 star mother fucker makes me want to beat them even more to show em how much they suck


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Hardly run into 3 star people so far, but the few I have run into I beat.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 7, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You're intimidated by those stupid STARS???
> 
> Dude, vsing a 3 star mother fucker makes me want to beat them even more to show em how much they suck



Initially i was, until today where i beat 4 of them. ^_^
So not worried about it anymore. ^_^

Now off to play some games. =D


----------



## Masurao (May 7, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Initially i was, until today where i beat 4 of them. ^_^
> So not worried about it anymore. ^_^
> 
> Now off to play some games. =D



That's the second time you've fucked me over DK. Good lord I have bad luck.  I was in  first/second in the last stretch of Deflino and get hit by you  and endup in sixth-eight twice on Delfino. Lol

God I still fucking hate Moonview highway.

BTW, What kind of Car do u have? It fast as shit. I'm using stardard kart.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> That's the second time you've fucked me over DK. Good lord I have bad luck.  I was in  first/second in the last stretch of Deflino and get hit by you  and endup in sixth-eight twice on Delfino. Lol
> 
> God I still fucking hate Moonview highway.
> 
> BTW, What kind of Car do u have? It fast as shit. I'm using standard kart.



Dude I know right? XD
Yeah sorry about that, but I had to bump into someone... also sorry about that last one in Mushroom gorge, I didn't mean to pass over the lightning cloud, ok maybe i did, but still.. >_>

Is the heavy car.. umm let me check... Honeycoupe
I like it cause it lets me compete with bikes. ^_^
My Mii was on a wining streak. =D


----------



## Masurao (May 8, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Dude I know right? XD
> Yeah sorry about that, but I had to bump into someone... also sorry about that last one in Mushroom gorge, I didn't mean to pass over the lightning cloud, ok maybe i did, but still.. >_>
> 
> Is the heavy car.. umm let me check... Honeycoupe
> ...



Lol it's all fine man. Your good...so you deserved to win. But, damn was that annoying/funny.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 8, 2008)

Is funny though, I was like, damn Calam is going to win, then something messed you and i was like, at least i'll cover and take 1st for NF. =D
That happened more than once, you were 1st so many times entering the last lap. XD


----------



## Masurao (May 8, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Is funny though, I was like, damn Calam is going to win, then something messed you and i was like, at least i'll cover and take 1st for NF. =D
> That happened more than once, you were 1st so many times entering the last lap. XD



Lol...though the moonview highway level wasn't pretty on  my part. At least you covered for me by winning lol.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 8, 2008)

It was fun I had a fun time playing. Just before playing MK i was playing Brawl with Bayo and was enjoying it until the disconnect. >_<
Then I went on MK with Bayo and it was fun racing with him until Calam showed up. It was fun. i might go back online soon, probably Brawl to see if I don't get disconnected, if not back to MK, where I know I won't be disconnected. =p


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2008)

I'll be coming online soon.


----------



## Masurao (May 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll be coming online soon.



That's right u better.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

Anybody racing tonight?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 9, 2008)

I've been racing all day. So much fun. =D
I might be on later but idk yet.

PS...  @ sig


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

You bastard Vio...I was going to make a set of her.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

Glad you guys like the set. 

@Cal

You were too slow and wouldn't make her look good, she needed a real man to bring out her inner beauty. 

Come on MSN man.


----------



## kingbayo (May 9, 2008)

im playin now


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

Couldn't join your games Bayo, guessing they were full.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 9, 2008)

yeah same here. i was able to join one then h left so i left after winning that race.
Man I have to clean up my room for tomorrow, so I might not go back online tonight.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

I think I'm done for tonight, kinda tired. :sweat


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2008)

What's your guys' favorite stage ti race at?

Eversince Double Dash, mine has been the city, so in mk wii i like moonview highway.

So far, i have never lost to anyone on that course.


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> What's your guys' favorite stage ti race at?
> 
> Eversince Double Dash, mine has been the city, so in mk wii i like moonview highway.
> 
> So far, i have never lost to anyone on that course.



My favorite courses are:

Koopa Cape
Rainbow Road 
Wario's Gold Mine 
Waluigi's Stadium
DS Delifino Plaza
Toads Factory
New Bowers Castle.

I hate Luigi's circut because I have such bad luck there and items play a huge role there. I'm not a fan of any level that has cars on them(a.k.a Moonview, etc.) cuz it's distracting to me, and I do bad there.


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> My favorite courses are:
> 
> Koopa Cape
> Rainbow Road
> ...



I hate Luigi's Circuit too.

It's so damn annoying.....

and couldn't they just leave the stage how it was in DD?


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I hate Luigi's Circuit too.
> 
> It's so damn annoying.....
> 
> and couldn't they just leave the stage how it was in DD?



I don't remeber how it was in DD since I haven't played it in a while. Refresh my memory.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 9, 2008)

I enjoy:

Moonview Highway
Koopa Cape
Rainbow Road
DS Delifino Plaza
All Bowers Castles  =D

I utterly hate and get annoyed playing the damn Koopa Beach Retro Stage! >_<


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

I like:

Rainbow Road
Koopa Cape
Moonview Highway
All Of The Bowser Castles Tracks
Mario Raceway
Sherbet Land
Ghost Valley 2 
DK's Jungle Parkway
Mario Circuit 3


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 10, 2008)

anyone want to play right now


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2008)

I'll start playing again once the NF SSBB tournament ends.


----------



## kingbayo (May 12, 2008)

so whos playin??
i figured out that playin with wii mote makes me 10x betta 
than wii wheel. still get item bitched tho


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

No races for me tonight.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 12, 2008)

I joined Bayo's room earlier. I was the Captain Falcon on the Blue Falcon Kart. =D


----------



## kingbayo (May 12, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I joined Bayo's room earlier. I was the Captain Falcon on the Blue Falcon Kart. =D



oooooooooooooo!!!
so ur cap. falcon!!!
i was wondering where u were, i thought u erased me as a friend


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 12, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> oooooooooooooo!!!
> so ur cap. falcon!!!
> i was wondering where u were, i thought u erased me as a friend



Maybe I did. 

I'll be going online soon if Defend Your Castle stops being so addicting.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

Feels so long since I've played MKW, probably suck at it now.


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Feels so long since I've played MKW, probably suck at it now.



Haven't u always?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

@Cal



What's the record between me and you, like 88-10?


----------



## kingbayo (May 12, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Maybe I did.
> 
> I'll be going online soon if Defend Your Castle stops being so addicting.



stop playin
u have hurt my feelings
i shoot u if ya do

Dk im in your room


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> 
> 
> What's the record between me and you, like 88-10?



lmao it's more like 54-14 or something in MK.....yeah, it's as bad as it looks.


----------



## kingbayo (May 12, 2008)

i need to play u again Nin,
i have gotten much better since our last run


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 12, 2008)

Bayo I joined your room then you left!
Now I leave cause the room only had 3 racers and you join?! 
I'll try to go back on. >_<


----------



## kingbayo (May 12, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Bayo I joined your room then you left!
> Now I leave cause the room only had 3 racers and you join?!
> I'll try to go back on. >_<



sorry dude, brief intermission.
i be on soon.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 13, 2008)

Fun races Bayo. =D
It was fun having NF own the room. ;D


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

Good to hear NF is owning it up as usual.


----------



## kingbayo (May 13, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Fun races Bayo. =D
> It was fun having NF own the room. ;D



word


and Nin.....ur gonna be pissed when Soul Caliber 4 come out and u dont
have ur 360 or ps3.....i plan to play you man. i hope u get it.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> word
> 
> 
> and Nin.....ur gonna be pissed when Soul Caliber 4 come out and u dont
> have ur 360 or ps3.....i plan to play you man. i hope u get it.



I know man. 

I'll be getting it for PS3, and we'll definitely have some matches.


----------



## kingbayo (May 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I know man.
> 
> I'll be getting it for PS3, and we'll definitely have some matches.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

i dont have ps3 yet


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 13, 2008)

I will have a PS3 by Soul Calibur 4 Launch.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

Oh I don't have a PS3 yet either, but I plan on getting one. Won't bother getting a 360, just gonna stick with my Wii and PS3.


----------



## kingbayo (May 13, 2008)

ahh dammit. well, mite get it on both systems then.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh I don't have a PS3 yet either, but I plan on getting one. Won't bother getting a 360, just gonna stick with my Wii and PS3.




Same here. 

I have been playing lots of Defend Your Castle lately. Hopefully it does not ruin my match in the Brawl tourney. Though it hasn't ruined my Mario Kart play. I finally stopped playing some Wiiware games and got my Star rank. Too lazy to go for 2 Stars but having that massive Star next to your name looks awesome.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ahh dammit. well, mite get it on both systems then.



Hehe, nice. 



Dark Kakashi said:


> Same here.
> 
> I have been playing lots of Defend Your Castle lately. Hopefully it does not ruin my match in the Brawl tourney. Though it hasn't ruined my Mario Kart play. I finally stopped playing some Wiiware games and got my Star rank. Too lazy to go for 2 Stars but having that massive Star next to your name looks awesome.



I liked having the massive Star next to my name then went and ruined it by getting two, now I have to get three since I can't go back down to one.


----------



## jkingler (May 13, 2008)

> I liked having the massive Star next to my name then went and ruined it by getting two, now I have to get three since I can't go back down to one.


Getting two shouldn't be a problem, since I don't think I'm quite that good yet. XD

/coming up on having 1 big ass one, slowly but surely 

Once I've got that and I've unlocked the bulk of things, I'll get online and friend you all, since MKWii is supposed to be awesome online (and my connection hopefully won't cop out on me like it always has in Brawl).


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

Your connecting should be perfectly fine with MKW. With Brawl we all have similar problems cause the Wifi tends to act up a lot.


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2008)

Okay I've had this since release but really didn't get into it until this past weekend due to GTA lol.

So yeah, here is my FC:
*4339-3214-3641* - _East Coast_ - Shea


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

2Shea I added you. =D
I might be online later tonight if you want to race or join an online match. Otherwise see you online sometime. ^_^


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2008)

Okay I registered:

Dark Kakashi
Kira
Violent-nin
kewlmyc
Calamity
(just getting people I had for brawl)

If you added me and I haven't added you, let me know. My FC again is: 4339-3214-3641


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2008)

Added you to the first post 2Shea.

I'll add your FC after the SSBB tourney is over, when I actually go back on to MK.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

2Shea I joined your room but you left! 

On the brightside there were 3 people with 2 and 3 stars and over 8000VR, so i gained a nice amount of points when I won. 

Later today I might play some more, but after tonight I am going offline from my Wii since I am going to Anime Central. So hope to see some of you guys online today, if not, see you Sunday night.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2008)

I hate having an high rank because if I don't finish 3rd or higher I lose a ton of points.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I hate having an high rank because if I don't finish 3rd or higher I lose a ton of points.



That's true I saw people ranked over 8000 finishing 3rd and losing points. XD


----------



## jkingler (May 14, 2008)

VR? Points? Is this online play more involved than I'd anticipated?


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> VR? Points? Is this online play more involved than I'd anticipated?



Oh it's the best nintendo online around my friend, and very involved and competitive


----------



## jkingler (May 14, 2008)

Good deal. I'll hasten my unlocking process, in that case!


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2008)

So guys, how do you go about getting a "star"?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

2Shea said:


> So guys, how do you go about getting a "star"?



I finally joined your room and was able to race with you a few times before I logged out. I was the one finishing first and fighting with you with Rosalina. Yeah she is a beauty. <3

You get a Star basically by Getting a Star rank in all the Grand Prix, Including Mirror Mode. You want a 2 Star get at least that in all of them and same for 3 Star. I kept the 1 Star and didn't bother going higher cause is a massive Star while the others are smaller less impressive versions. I like having the Massive Star. =D

Shea props for finishing high so many times and using the Wii Wheel. I want a Golden Wii Wheel too. ;o;


----------



## jkingler (May 14, 2008)

> I kept the 1 Star and didn't bother going higher cause is a massive Star while the others are smaller less impressive versions. I like having the Massive Star. =D


I plan to do the same. XD

/would rather have 1 good one than 3 shit ones

And regarding Rosa: I think I may just rent SMG, since I don't feel like doing all that shit to unlock her.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> I plan to do the same. XD
> 
> /would rather have 1 good one than 3 shit ones
> 
> And regarding Rosa: I think I may just rent SMG, since I don't feel like doing all that shit to unlock her.



Yeah I have a SMG save file cause I own the game and beat it, and love the game. So i was happy when they put her in the game and made it easier if you had the save file, otherwise I heard it was hard to get her, or at least you have to do a lot more work than other people that just need to race 50 times. >_>


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2008)

You bastards, I thought I said stay away from my Rosalina.


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I finally joined your room and was able to race with you a few times before I logged out. I was the one finishing first and fighting with you with Rosalina. Yeah she is a beauty. <3
> 
> You get a Star basically by Getting a Star rank in all the Grand Prix, Including Mirror Mode. You want a 2 Star get at least that in all of them and same for 3 Star. I kept the 1 Star and didn't bother going higher cause is a massive Star while the others are smaller less impressive versions. I like having the Massive Star. =D
> 
> Shea props for finishing high so many times and using the Wii Wheel. I want a Golden Wii Wheel too. ;o;




Ahh yeah I had a feeling that was you! lol Yeah you're great. I think you, the other star guy, and myself usually finished top 3. Thanks for telling me how to get a star as well lol.

And yeah, I do use the Wii Wheel, I actually like it a lot . Though  I do tend to notice that it's rare to see someone finish high who uses it.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

@ Violent:

Make me. =p  


@ 2Shea:

I have seen plenty of people using the Wii Wheel finish high and win races, usually they have a Golden Wii Wheel though. People with Normal Wii Wheels don't place high from what I have noticed. But there are many World Wide Racers with a Golden Wii Wheel and ranked over 8 and 9000. So there are some very good ones. 

I enjoy the Wii Wheel but I have been used to the GC Controller. Lately though I have been racing with the Wiimote and Nunchuck. It feels nice using that instead of the GC controller when I want a wireless feel. Though I do enjoy the Wheel too. Just need to work on it more. >_>;


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2008)

Yeah yeah I meant the white wheel, not gold , my fault.

It really is a lot of fun, I took right to it pretty much. Glad to see there are some really good people who use it as well, hopefully some of us NFers can be up there someday


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2008)

I'm okay with the Wii Wheel but nothing special. I mostly stick with the GCN controller, and that works perfectly for me.


----------



## kingbayo (May 15, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Yeah I have a SMG save file cause I own the game and beat it, and love the game. So i was happy when they put her in the game and made it easier if you had the save file, otherwise I heard it was hard to get her, or at least you have to do a lot more work than other people that just need to race 50 times. >_>



hmmm....so thats how i got Rosa so fast.



also, wii wheel is freakin difficult to use, i can, but it senses every slight 
turn or movement....which equals grass


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 15, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> hmmm....so thats how i got Rosa so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You  just suck at turning. 

Let's race! or you want to Brawl?!


----------



## 2Shea (May 15, 2008)

Damn kakashi, I always seem to leave when you join my room xD

I'll try and join again.

Edit - Added you on msn to maybe make this a bit easier.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 15, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Damn kakashi, I always seem to leave when you join my room xD
> 
> I'll try and join again.
> 
> Edit - Added you on msn to maybe make this a bit easier.




lol that's fine. weird thing though
 I just finished a World Wide race in Coconut Mall and got 2nd. Not normal cause is one of my fav courses, but the weird patt is ir-t was Mirror Mode Coconut Mall. Totalky confused the hell out of me when I started and went up the escalator just to run into the damn wall. 

I didn't know you could have Mirror Mode Courses online. Unless it was something weird for that time.

I know it confused the other top racer cause until then it was me and him theb 5-7 a-seconds later were the rest, btw he got last in that Mirror Mode race.

If this is normal then ignore mt post just surorised a Mirror Course was chosen. That is all. 

You can tell from my typos, I was surprised.


----------



## 2Shea (May 15, 2008)

Haha yeah they throw mirror courses in there sometimes. I dunno if it's random or selectable


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 15, 2008)

I see that was the 1st time I got a Mirror Mode and confused me to all hell. but now that I know they are selectable I will pay more attention and see when they have them so I can go Rainbow Road, on people. 

btw 2Shea i am on MSN, I don't see your add. >_>

BTW what you think of the new Mario Kart Tourney?
Wii Wheel only and you have to drive through 10 rings. I have a time of 1:20 but i know i can get better i can only imagine actual Gold Wii Wheel users doing crazy good on it. 


Well I am off to play some more MKW, I have 9 hours before I go to Anime Central and won't be online til Sunday late night. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

Online has 100cc, 150cc, and Mirror mode. The first time I saw Mirror mode I was surprised, but glad they it's there to keep things interesting. It works totally on random, so as far as I know there is no way to select it.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Online has 100cc, 150cc, and Mirror mode. The first time I saw Mirror mode I was surprised, but glad they it's there to keep things interesting. It works totally on random, so as far as I know there is no way to select it.



I noticed after each race is over during the results screen i think it tells you what the next race will be, 100CC, 150CC, Mirror Mode, and if you want to join it or not. So you get a fair notice before hand if the match will be mirror mode or not and then you choose the course with the other players. No wonder the people in it dropped from 12 racers to 7 in that race. XD


----------



## kingbayo (May 15, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> You  just suck at turning.
> 
> Let's race! or you want to Brawl?!




guess ima day late and dollar short for this post


such insults DK...i will teach ur wario a lesson next time we meet


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

Donkey Kong sounds so retarded in this game, wish he sounded like how he does in Brawl.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Lol, sounds like he's getting raped.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

^Yeah, and he sounds like he's enjoying it too.


----------



## kingbayo (May 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Donkey Kong sounds so retarded in this game, wish he sounded like how he does in Brawl.



that is the very reason i dont choose him


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

Wanna do some races Bayo? Decide I'll actually play some MK. 

Edit: Fun races Bayo. You stole 1st place that one match when it should of been mind, nice job.


----------



## kingbayo (May 18, 2008)

where all the karters at???


----------



## 2Shea (May 18, 2008)

I've been playing for a while now, just took a break but I'm prolly about to go back to playing soon


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 18, 2008)

Add me to the East coast list, I'll put my code up in a few.


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Wanna do some races Bayo? Decide I'll actually play some MK.



Hey, fool I might take a break from working to play Kart with you in a bit.

@2shea & Setsuna...I'll add ya whenever I get online in Kart again.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

@Cal

Well you better hurry up, I don't have all day to wait on your ass.


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Well you better hurry up, I don't have all day to wait on your ass.



I could make a sexual reference between "ass" and a SC girl, but those jokes are quickly getting stale to me.

I won't be in my dorm for another 1- 1 1/2. Can u wait that long whore?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

I have no idea, that may be too long considering I have a game at 6:00.


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I have no idea, that may be too long considering I have a game at 6:00.



I'm back, want to do a quick race or two? I know it's getting close to the time you have to get ready for ur game though.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

I think I have a bit of time left, still up for races?


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I think I have a bit of time left, still up for races?



Sorry about late reply. I was out getting some food. You probably don't have time now...so rain check?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

Yeah games at 6:45 so I gotta go like right now. So yeah rain check.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 18, 2008)

Anyine wanna play later on tonight then?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

@Setsuna F. Seiei

Still have to list your FC, region and online name.


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2008)

So very tired...and I don't feel like working anymore. Why is this project due tomorrow?! Anyway, sorry Vio looks like I can't play tonight.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

Alright no worries Cal. Probably going and blow up some fireworks later tonight anyways.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 18, 2008)

USA, east coast

0774-5022-8747


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

Alright added you to the first post Setsuna.

If anyone wants to race I'll be online.


----------



## Halo (May 25, 2008)

I have a question since I've never played WF on any games up until now. When you play with friends do you only play with them or have the option to play against other random players as well?

I'd join this, but I like large races.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2008)

No you and your friends can all join a world wide race together. So it could be like you and 3 friends, racing with other people around the world.


----------



## kingbayo (May 25, 2008)

who the hell is on!!
thread deader than...than........shit just dead. who wanna play??


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2008)

Lol, sorry Bayo been busy with Brawl tournaments lately. I would come on but I have a game (basketball) at 6:45 and need to leave soon.


----------



## kingbayo (May 25, 2008)

*sigh* next time then.
oh, got msn. my names baybrova@hotmail


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2008)

I'll be getting online within the next 10 minutes if anyone's interested.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2008)

@Bayo

Alright added ya.

@Kira

Haven't seen you around since the thread was made, sucks I can't race you right now.


----------



## kingbayo (May 25, 2008)

kira......fucking.awesome.sig 0_0


----------



## Halo (May 27, 2008)

Alright add me:

5198-3211-9585

Region: US, West

Will be on right now!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 27, 2008)

Hey Violent Nin I have a question. How do me and my friends play against random people online?


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 27, 2008)

You can't, you and your friends can only race against eachother. Anyone wanna try and get a huge race tonight with more than just 2 or 3 people?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 27, 2008)

You or your friend can Join a World Wide or Regional Race. after the race it will tell you if you want to join the race your Friend is currently on. That is the best way to play with your friend and still play random people.

If you make a room, only your Friends on your Friend Code list can join and no one else. So if you want to race with other people, just join your friend in a World Wide or Regional Race and you get to play the random people there.

Seiei I'll join the race. Hope I added you already i don't know who I have on my list atm. XD


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 27, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> You or your friend can Join a World Wide or Regional Race. after the race it will tell you if you want to join the race your Friend is currently on. That is the best way to play with your friend and still play random people.
> 
> If you make a room, only your Friends on your Friend Code list can join and no one else. So if you want to race with other people, just join your friend in a World Wide or Regional Race and you get to play the random people there.
> 
> Seiei I'll join the race. Hope I added you already i don't know who I have on my list atm. XD



thx dude thats a big help, but anyway um so we both hit worldwide and it will ask if we want to join our friends? thats cool and I guess I'll be on tonight if yall wanna race


----------



## jkingler (May 27, 2008)

How do I find out my FC? Finally beat everything I intend to by playing solo, so I'm ready to go online and race some of you guys.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 27, 2008)

you can see your FC in the Mario Kart Channel


----------



## Violent-nin (May 27, 2008)

@Spencer and Mael

List your FC's and region if you want me to add you to the first post. 

@Everyone

We should have one big NF Mario Kart race sometime.


----------



## kingbayo (May 28, 2008)

for ne one who adds me, lemme kno so i can add u as well.
im on alot, so if u wanna rectify on dem worldwide bastards NF style, just add me


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 28, 2008)

Violent, that would be a great idea. When and where, and time.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

@Setsuna F. Seiei

Probably sometime soon. I'm just waiting for the NF SSBB tourney to end then I'll be on MK a lot again.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 28, 2008)

Thats something I'll be looking forward to.


----------



## Halo (May 28, 2008)

^ Sounds fun. I'll be playing in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 28, 2008)

@Bayo, fun races last night. I was trying out the Wii mote and Nunchuck combo yesterday night and I was really enjoying it. It took me a while to get used to, but after a few races I was enjoying it. It help that I won some of the races too. ;D

I'll try to get on later today too after work. atm though, off to work! >_>


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 28, 2008)

East
Code : 3523-2440-4753
It says no one has added me back....awww


----------



## Masurao (May 28, 2008)

^Lol...I'll add you when I get back in town next week.


@Vio...I will turn that record around in races you whore. Just....might take a while lulz.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> East
> Code : 3523-2440-4753
> It says no one has added me back....awww



I added your FC to the first page.

I'll be adding you tonight, and I'll be online as well if your interested in some races. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> ^Lol...I'll add you when I get back in town next week.
> 
> 
> @Vio...I will turn that record around in races you whore. Just....might take a while lulz.



Whatever you say Cal. Maybe you'll actually keep up with me past the first lap for a change.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 28, 2008)

Spencer I added you a long time ago, you never added me. >_>
Well I will be online later tonight. I was online for the most part all day today on my day off from work. had a lot of fun races., though no one from NF was actually on. >_>


----------



## Masurao (May 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Whatever you say Cal. Maybe you'll actually keep up with me past the first lap for a change.



Lol stfu...you greatly annoy me.


----------



## kingbayo (May 28, 2008)

who playin'????



Spence, bout to add u son.

pps. my name is temporarily "deeznutz"


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2008)

I'll be going on within 30 mins.

@Cal

Lol.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 29, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Spencer I added you a long time ago, you never added me. >_>
> Well I will be online later tonight. I was online for the most part all day today on my day off from work. had a lot of fun races., though no one from NF was actually on. >_>



o ok I'll add u


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 31, 2008)

Bayo u left after one race dude..and we both did horrible lol


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2008)

Lol damnit guys, your supposed to be representing NF, aka coming in first and second.


----------



## Masurao (May 31, 2008)

I'm Baaack home! LET THE SUMMER VACATION BEGIN!!!


----------



## kingbayo (May 31, 2008)

hey spence, sorry i kept leavin. 
my dumbass bro kept picking crappy bikes and i had to leave


----------



## Masurao (May 31, 2008)

Stop lurking Vio. There's nothing to fear, as I am here.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2008)

@Cal

Holy shit look who's back.

Lmao, welcome back Cal, things have become boring without you around.


----------



## Masurao (May 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Holy shit look who's back.
> 
> Lmao, welcome back Cal, things have become boring without you around.



Naturally, I am the life of the part after all.

But, seriously( Cal srs?)...I see we now have MK tourney.


----------



## kingbayo (May 31, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Naturally, I am the life of the part after all.
> 
> But, seriously( Cal srs?)...I see we now have MK tourney.



yep. DK is the MC.
join us


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 31, 2008)

well Vio...we got screwed over by items...but I won the next 4 yay


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> well Vio...we got screwed over by items...but I won the next 4 yay



Yeah can't blame you on that one, MKW seems to be full of getting screwed over by items.

@Cal

Get on MSN bitch.


----------



## Masurao (May 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Get on MSN bitch.



Lol...sorry dude. I only have MSN on my computer, and it's still in a box from the trip back in my bedroom. I'm using my mothers computer out of laziness, and it only has AIM. I still have AIM if u want to use that..............lol. I'll probably get shitload of messages but I don't really give a shit as of now.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2008)

@Cal 

Lmao, go on AIM then, come ffa with me and timbers.


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 31, 2008)

Any racers wanna get a race in?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

Setsuna F. Seiei said:


> Any racers wanna get a race in?



On my way. 

Edit: 

Either you haven't added me or Wifi is being gay as usual.


----------



## Halo (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll be joining you guys in a few minutes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

Pretty sure I added you Halo, so feel free to join whenever. 

Edit:

What's your nickname on Wifi Halo? Just so I know who you are when you join.


----------



## Halo (Jun 1, 2008)

^ ITs Winnie, did you get disconnected?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

^Yeah. 

I'm Drew. I'll try to rejoin in a second.


----------



## Halo (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey great races Violent, we were pretty much 1 and 2 for most of it. Kinda felt bad beating up on some 4-6K racers though! 

Oh yeah, for the record, I don't look like my Mii! XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

Halo said:


> Hey great races Violent, we were pretty much 1 and 2 for most of it. Kinda felt bad beating up on some 4-6K racers though!
> 
> Oh yeah, for the record, I don't look like my Mii! XD



Yeah Halo, very fun races. We pretty much were in our own league above everyone else. 

Lmao oh, you a girl or guy?

Were gonna have to race again sometime soon.


----------



## Halo (Jun 1, 2008)

Pretty much, although after you left a 9K guy came in to race and that was kinda fun, but there were only 4-5 racers so I left! XD I hate small races. 

I'm a girl. 

Sounds good, I typically race at night a lot. I'm addicted. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah small races get boring pretty quickly. 

I generally race late at night as well, though sometimes I'll also race during the day if I get really bored. :sweat


----------



## Halo (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll be on!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm online now, I saw you online Halo. I'll probably join ya in a minute or two.


----------



## Halo (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh shit, I just left my last group! XD

I'll find you once I'm done! XD

Edit: Okay, it won't let me to connect to you right now! Lame.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll be online later today if anyone wants to race. =D

Also, anyone interested in participating in a Free Mario Kart Wii tourney, check out the link in my sig. The more people join the better. =D

Most of the active Mario Kart Racers already signed up for it, so it should be a a lot of fun. ^_^


----------



## Halo (Jun 2, 2008)

^ I think I've added you already DK! 

Edit: lol, not a good racing night for me! I'm taking a break before my anger boils over!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

@Halo

Taking a short break to shower and stuff.

It was getting pretty competitive when all those Japanese players showed up, all I see was  star ranked racers around me lmao.

I really don't respect people who drive the bullet bike, it's speed and turning is leagues above all the other karts/bikes. I was out racing the Tingle guy hands down but as soon as we both go for a wheelie he just catches up and speeds past me as if I wasn't even moving. 

Damn you for shooting me with those red shells, I think I ended up placing really low that race because of it.


----------



## Halo (Jun 2, 2008)

XDDDD Sorry, I just toss red shells randomly. XDDDDDDDDDDDD Gomen!

OMG, I wanted to fucking kill three of those 7K racers, Mr. Cruz, Jaikatana, and something else. Every time I wheelie, they'd come from behind and push me. Hell, any time they spot me period, I kept getting pushed around. I also let my friend play mirror mode Rainbow Road for me....not letting him touch the darn controller ever again! 

I'll be taking a break as well! I'm still mad. 

One of the racers was a 3 star golden wheel Japanese guy! Damn him! 

I don't mind the bullet, but I stick with my Mach Bike + Birdo combo. Its got shitty acceleration though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

Halo said:


> XDDDD Sorry, I just toss red shells randomly. XDDDDDDDDDDDD Gomen!
> 
> OMG, I wanted to fucking kill three of those 7K racers, Mr. Cruz, Jaikatana, and something else. Every time I wheelie, they'd come from behind and push me. Hell, any time they spot me period, I kept getting pushed around. I also let my friend play mirror mode Rainbow Road for me....not letting him touch the darn controller ever again!
> 
> ...



I mostly saw Mr.Cruz behind me trying to nail me with red shells, I just laughed at him when he tried to draft me and I'd drop a fake box right in his face. 

Haha oh, I was wondering what happened to you on Rainbow Road. 

Yeah I was going neck and neck with him, I usually beat him as long as I don't get item raped which seems to always happen to me. 

I stick with my standard bike and/or standard kart. I used all the other karts/bikes and their all fine and some are definitely easier to win with, but I decided to stay with the standards since I hardly ever see any one else on standard bikes/karts that can keep up and beat the best of the best which is almost always Japanese players. 

Edit: I'll be going back on in 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Halo (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha, I suck at monitoring racers behind me, I tend to focus on what's ahead. So I saw Mr. Cruz draft behind me and then push me around. I was also mad when I was crossing the bridge @ Delfino and he kept pushing me and he knocked me far into the grassy area. My bike sucks offroad! That bastard.  I was going to target him in the next race, but then he left. 

I'll remember him. 

I used to use the standard bike because it was balanced and easy to control, but I decided to try to use the Mach Bike more because of its speed. It was difficult to control initially, but then once I got a good grasp of it, I prefer it more. Its acceleration is horrendous though so if I get hit, it takes me forever to recover. I think I'm gonna use Daisy in the next race because of her annoying voice! XDDDDDD

I'll be heading there again!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

Halo said:


> Haha, I suck at monitoring racers behind me, I tend to focus on what's ahead. So I saw Mr. Cruz draft behind me and then push me around. I was also mad when I was crossing the bridge @ Delfino and he kept pushing me and he knocked me far into the grassy area. My bike sucks offroad! That bastard.  I was going to target him in the next race, but then he left.
> 
> I'll remember him.
> 
> ...





Yeah I saw you using Daisy, you started doing really well. I on the other hand started doing crap for some reason as soon as I picked up Baby Luigi. I started getting annoyed so I started changing to random karts which didn't help the solution. I finally got fed up of being item raped and ran to battle mode to dominate some people. 

Hope to race ya again sometime soon, sorry I left but I got way too frustrated and had to leave.


----------



## Halo (Jun 2, 2008)

^  I saw you change characters a lot. I thought you were experimenting with different bikes or something. I love Baby Luigi, but he gets knocked around too much. I avoid the light weight characters for the most part. I did okay, I still messed up a lot. Not a good night, I'm surprised I didn't lose more pts. 

I haven't tried out battle mode yet, maybe I should just to see what its like. 

I went to the time trial rankings and raced a few of the top ones....made me even more mad and pathetic! 

No worries, I understand the frustration with Mario Kart.  Its both fun and painfully furstrating. 

Race ya again soon!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

Halo said:


> ^  I saw you change characters a lot. I thought you were experimenting with different bikes or something. I love Baby Luigi, but he gets knocked around too much. I avoid the light weight characters for the most part. I did okay, I still messed up a lot. Not a good night, I'm surprised I didn't lose more pts.
> 
> I haven't tried out battle mode yet, maybe I should just to see what its like.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was pretty much experimenting with different bikes and karts. My favorite three people to use is definitely, Rosalina, Peach and Baby Peach. 

I hate the fact that if I finish 3rd or lower my points take a massive hit just because I have a high ranking. 

Battle mode is definitely fun, good for releasing some anger lol. 

Haha, I haven't bothered with time trial in a while. The guys who have those top scores have everything studied, fastest bike, shortcuts, etc. 

Yep, definitely.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I was pretty much experimenting with different bikes and karts. My favorite three people to use is definitely, *Rosalina, Peach and Baby Peach*



Orly now? I would have never guessed that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

Lmao shut up Cal. Hurry up and go to your Dads so you can join me and Halo.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao shut up Cal. Hurry up and go to your Dads so you can join me and Halo.



You must have patience young Padawan.


----------



## Halo (Jun 2, 2008)

XDDD Rosalina, Beach, and Baby Peach

Yeah, I kinda wish that we can choose what players we want to compete against. I hate signing on and seeing 10 4-5K racers in there. Its boring and if I'm unlucky, I can lose a lot of points too. 

I'm going to start using Funky Kong more often. All the top time trial people use it, but the shortcuts they take are sooo difficult to make, I'd have to practice a lot before I'm comfortable using it in grand prix. I still can't get the one where you finish Grumble Volcano in less than 25 seconds. XD

I'm sick of my friends and family calling me while I'm racing online!!! I can't pause dammit! 

I'll probably be on later tonight! XDD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

Halo said:


> XDDD Rosalina, Beach, and Baby Peach
> 
> Yeah, I kinda wish that we can choose what players we want to compete against. I hate signing on and seeing 10 4-5K racers in there. Its boring and if I'm unlucky, I can lose a lot of points too.
> 
> ...



Yeah, if we do bad at all. our points take a major decline. 

Hehe Funky Kong eh. Which kart/bike do they use with him during their time trials?

Lmao, that happens to me a lot too, I end up just letting it ring until I finish the race. 

Lemme know when your gonna hop on tonight.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL, finally decided to put my stuff up.

3523-3149-2369
Char

I've added everyone on the list that was put up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

Whoa DShow, lol that's a face I haven't seen in a while.

I'll add you when I get online.

Also if anyone wants to race tonight let me know, other wise I won't even bother with MKW tonight.


----------



## Halo (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll probably be on again in a few minutes! XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

@Halo

I'll go on in like 15 mins.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll go back online in a bit. I had a couple races with Halo and an entire group of bikers. Still was fun getting tops with a car, but man... :
Also random disconnect back there. >_>
Btw Halo I am Mike online and usually am one of the few racers using Karts. <_<


----------



## Halo (Jun 3, 2008)

Cool Donkey! I added you as well, hope to see race you!! 


> Hehe Funky Kong eh. Which kart/bike do they use with him during their time trials?


They always use bikes and its typically the spear and the one I used tonight...forgot the name, something flame.  All the time trials use bikes and mostly funky kong except a few stages where Daisy, Baby Daisy, or Toadette were used.

Violent, I didn't mean to bump you a few times near the finish line!  I can be reckless with the mushrooms!  Sorry! >_<

Dark, haha, when I first saw your Mii I thought, "This guy looks familiar, I think he beat me a few times....REVENGE!" Then I realized it was you! XDDDDD Pretty impressive use of karts, I've tried to use them before but I feel so awkward not being able to wheelie on straight paths. That disconnect was odd and I couldn't connect back with you for a while too. 

That Doug guy was not a 6K racer. He was way ahead of us for a while and ended in the 7K. Fraud. :shun Felt nice beating a 3 star guy! 

Great races guys, I'm a little tired today so I'm signing off early. Race you guys soon!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

Halo said:


> Cool Donkey! I added you as well, hope to see race you!!
> They always use bikes and its typically the spear and the one I used tonight...forgot the name, something flame.  All the time trials use bikes and mostly funky kong except a few stages where Daisy, Baby Daisy, or Toadette were used.
> 
> Violent, I didn't mean to bump you a few times near the finish line!  I can be reckless with the mushrooms!  Sorry! >_<
> ...



Ah I figured it was the Spear but wasn't 100% sure. 

No worries Halo, I kinda just laughed the few times you did that just because I wasn't using X at the time so I had no idea you were coming. 

Yeah I saw him, he was alright. The thing is he could get the boost off the line and take off, then we'd all start killing each other with red shells and what have you and the gap from us and him would get bigger and bigger. Oddly enough there weren't too many blue shells while he was in first, meanwhile whenever I get first I get raped by blue shells. 

@Halo & D K

Fun games for sure, I'm glad to see NF dominated the polls for at least one race lol. 

Edit:

Never seen so many Mirror mode races in a row before, except on Mirror  cups of course. :amazed


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a lot of fun. My god tonight was the worst Item Rape I had in a very long time. I got something good just to get immediately run over by a Star or a Mega Mushroom. I did ok a few times so I was glad for that. But I be damn if I race another 5 straight Mirror races... wtf was that?! 

Fun races Drew and Halo. =D

Tourney later this weekend should be fun too. ^_^

I noticed NF had top 3 like a few times, that was nice to see. ;D


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep tourney will be interesting. 

We all need to race together more often to represent NF.


----------



## Halo (Jun 3, 2008)

Speaking of item rape, I had soooooo many cases of the herpes (my nickname for lightning cloud). 2nd place I'd get it, 7th place I'd get, over and over and over again.  And yeah, Dark, I also had a lot of instances of getting a good prize only to get it zapped away. 

I'll probably be on late tonight....no work tomorrow!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice nickname for it Halo.

I only like the lighting cloud when I'm very close to the finish line, so that it gives me the extra speed to win the race and I don't have to worry about it shrinking me since I've already crossed the line or am just about to.

I guess just post when you guys are gonna go online, and I'll hope online.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 3, 2008)

To join MKwii tourney or not to join. At least this tourney will give me a chance to pwn Vio like I always do.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Join it 
, bro.

Tons of ppl online= Fun as shit.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 3, 2008)

........y Nin...y must such "eye candy" be admidst our eyes.....ur sig fucker, its HOT.
ne way, i call the lightning cloud HOT POTATOe. its funny how u watch it jump from kart to kart.....herpes is indeed funny tho.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone up for a few races tonight? :sweat

Edit: Nevermind looks like no one is on.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 13, 2008)

I havent raced anyone except bayo once I think...anyway um is anyone getting on in a few?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been racing the past few days, but no one's been on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll be going on in a few minutes, anyone interested in some races?


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 13, 2008)

Nin u r too good with the standard D-bike!!


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 14, 2008)

im rite behind ya tho.


these guys suck as well -_-


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2008)

Lmao thanks Bayo.

Yeah they were pretty bad, oh well. I may come back online and use a different bike/kart if I can't find a match in Brawl.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao thanks Bayo.
> 
> Yeah they were pretty bad, oh well. I may come back online and use a different bike/kart if I can't find a match in Brawl.



u still on brawl??
im awfully bored, i play ya


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I'm on.

I'll make a room, join whenever.


----------



## Halo (Jun 14, 2008)

Yo Spencer, why did you send me that ghost! Its not even your best one! 

I'll be on in about 5 minutes! Hopefully, you guys are still there!


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 14, 2008)

^crap. gotta work 2mar. wouldnt mind playin a lil more, but im sleepy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2008)

@Halo

I'll be on in 10.


----------



## Halo (Jun 14, 2008)

^ XD I saw no one online so I turned off my TV, get me 20 now coz I dont like turning on my TV immediately again!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2008)

@Halo

Lmao, ok. I'm online, so if Wifi I'm not, then it's probably messing up like always.

If the room gets low on people, I figure one of us will leave and the other will follow.:sweat

Edit: 

Great Wifi is acting retarded. It keeps saying your conecting so I can't join your games. Just gonna give up and call it a night.


----------



## Halo (Jun 14, 2008)

^ Yeah, I kept trying to log into it for the last half hour...maybe even more and it said you were connecting to WiFi. Are you still on? I think I'll call it quits for the night. Hopefully, I'll catch you soon and WiFi won't screw up on me! >_<


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 14, 2008)

currently playin if ne one wanna join.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone up for some races tonight?


----------



## Halo (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, first it used to be Coconut Mall and Delfino Square, now tonight, everyone wanted any DK related stages and Rainbow Road! Don't people get bored?! 

Bad races for us tonight Violent, we fucking sucked!  I kept trying some of my time trial shortcuts, but they just failed especially the ones that are easier with Spear. My rating has dropped, I'll have to find time to beat up on some easy people and get it up!

Catch you later!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2008)

Halo said:


> Ok, first it used to be Coconut Mall and Delfino Square, now tonight, everyone wanted any DK related stages and Rainbow Road! Don't people get bored?!
> 
> Bad races for us tonight Violent, we fucking sucked!  I kept trying some of my time trial shortcuts, but they just failed especially the ones that are easier with Spear. My rating has dropped, I'll have to find time to beat up on some easy people and get it up!
> 
> Catch you later!



See I can take being item raped each match, but if there's one thing I can't stand it's people picking the same god damn stages over and over in a row. Honestly you'd think they'd get bored or feel dumb that they can only race on one course. 

Very bad races for us Halo, this probably the worst we've ever done. 

I kept trying stupid things, like for example I tried for little wooden platform you can boost onto in Delfino but I would wait too long and end up running into a wall, then like an idiot keep trying for it and fall in the water. 

Our rating definitely went down tonight, ugh hopefully we do better next time we play. :sweat


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 18, 2008)

^ That is true I seem to always find someone picking Delfino Square after every race... why do they do that anyways??!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2008)

People seem to never get bored racing on the same course over and over.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 18, 2008)

I normally just choose random.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah I do too, but sometimes Random also gives a lot of the same tracks for some dumb reason. So eventually I just decide to go and pick the courses that are hardly being picked.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I do too, but sometimes Random also gives a lot of the same tracks for some dumb reason. So eventually I just decide to go and pick the courses that are hardly being picked.



Just as long as NF keep representing. You *BETTER* keep wining Vio, or else I will come online, and we both kno you don't want that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, I've been playing like total crap recently just ask Halo about it, she'll tell you how bad I'm doing. 

Speaking of coming online, you get a new router yet or get your Wi-Fi fixed yet!? Damnit Cal, I'm very impatient.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Man, I've been* playing like total crap recently *just ask Halo about it, she'll tell you how bad I'm doing.
> 
> Speaking of coming online, you get a new router yet or get your Wi-Fi fixed yet!? Damnit Cal, I'm very impatient.



*RECENTLY!?!* Lol...I though you were always horrible.

lol..j/k my record against you says otherwise..though you HAXEd some of those wins.

It'll be a little while longer since I'm at my mothers house this week. I already told you that I would probably be able to play next week.

Coughs*damnimpatientpadawns coughs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

Lmao, no comment on the about our VS record. 

You better hurry, you so damn slow cal.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, no comment on the about our VS record.
> 
> You better hurry, *you so damn slow cal*.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

Where'd you find that?


----------



## Masurao (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Where'd you find that?



I got the picture off Google, and edited the text in PS. I was bored to say the least.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd say. 

Anyways, hurry up and fix your internet.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 19, 2008)

My god...the Brawl Match Making board is sooo DEAD...wtf happened?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

Lol, you know what happened.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, you know what happened.



Was Shion really that prominent on the Mtachmaking board to cause it to die? I mean srsly one person "quitting" and then a whole thread dies is kinda sad. Then again, wierder stuff has happened.

Meh it's damn 3:40am here...time for bed.


----------



## Halo (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Man, I've been playing like total crap recently just ask Halo about it, she'll tell you how bad I'm doing.


I beat up a few 5K racers today to up my score a little bit. I'll feel comfortable again once I'm in the mid 8K range. 

Have you been doing any better Violent?


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> People seem to never get bored racing on the same course over and over.



I get very annoyed if someone pick the same place over again and again ... for me I pick places that no one seems to pick a lot.. that is how I pick sometimes


----------



## Halo (Jun 19, 2008)

I pick courses that I'm good in and courses that haven't been selected a lot. I prefer longer and complicated courses as well. Moonview, Mario Circuit (SNES as well), Wario's Gold Mine, Rainbow Road, and DK Jungle are typically my choices. If I want to leave the room I'm in, I select Luigi Circuit.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the new Tournament. I am already a Kart person anyway, so I was happy to get a near 2 minute run, but I can't figure out what the top players used to get 10 seconds quicker than me... ;o;

Oh well at least I beat my friend's time from Florida, so that's all that matters. =D
I'm not doing another run, too lazy to do one more and I usually do 1 run for each tourney anyway and hope I get  good time in it. XD

I use Random in WiFi matches. Otherwise I use Moonview Highway or Coconut Mall. Not cause I am good in them, just cause I like watching people get run over by cars. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Was Shion really that prominent on the Mtachmaking board to cause it to die? I mean srsly one person "quitting" and then a whole thread dies is kinda sad. Then again, wierder stuff has happened.
> 
> Meh it's damn 3:40am here...time for bed.



Lmao nah, far from that.

That thread died for other reasons, not one person caused it. The only person that would have the power to kill the entire thread would be DShow since he made it after all. 



Halo said:


> I beat up a few 5K racers today to up my score a little bit. I'll feel comfortable again once I'm in the mid 8K range.
> 
> Have you been doing any better Violent?



Nope, still have a curse on me or something. 

Glad to hear you got your rating back up, mine is still pretty low. 



Dark Kakashi said:


> I use Random in WiFi matches. *Otherwise I use Moonview Highway or Coconut Mall. Not cause I am good in them, just cause I like watching people get run over by cars. *=D



Your evil D K, then again I do the same thing.


----------



## Halo (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm around 8300 now, I keep getting stuck in rooms with people in the 5K range, but at least I'm beating them now instead of losing like I did previously. I might race again tonight. 

I love flattening people when I'm big. Its probably one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

Halo said:


> I'm around 8300 now, I keep getting stuck in rooms with people in the 5K range, but at least I'm beating them now instead of losing like I did previously. I might race again tonight.
> 
> I love flattening people when I'm big. Its probably one of my favorite things to do.



I'm at like 7300 now lol, it's funny/embarrassing how far my rank dropped. 

I may be on tonight, just gotta help a friend move and after that I should hopefully be free to play.

My person favorite thing to do is hitting someone with a green shell from long distance and they never saw it coming.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm just above 6000 and, even though I suck most of the time, I'm ususally in First but fall or keep getting hit by items ... today I was in first at Coconut Mall ** I was zapped by lighting and I somehow was on the wrong escalator and was stuck and turned around and later finished in 8th place... I was really upset about that race


----------



## Jaga (Jun 19, 2008)

we should all get in on an east coast NF tourny.. game supports up to 12 ppl per race and i'm from the east coast so we'll have 12 ppl... what do you guys say?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

@Jada

Sounds good to me. 

-------------------

Anyone up for some races tonight? *Looks @ Halo*


----------



## Masurao (Jun 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Jada
> 
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> ...



I'm up for some races!!! *WAIT.....*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

*Slaps Cal across the face*

Quiet you liar.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> **Slaps Cal across the face**
> 
> Quiet you liar.




*DAMMIT.*

But srsly, get on AIM real quick I have a request.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 20, 2008)

hahaaha, i have'nt been on in a while.
my points went up to 7300, then back down to 6400

FUCK KART!!!

















naw im jokin, kart is BOSs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

Lmao, looks like no one is coming online.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, looks like no one is coming online.



lol, i would, but im slightly too tired.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 20, 2008)

i'll join if i manage to turn on my wii and get my wiimote and nunchuck. >_>

I was on earlier but no one was on.... ;o;

That's when i tried the mario kart tourney. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

@Bayo

Alright.

@D K

Oh, I would of been on earlier today but I was helping a friend move.

Let me know if you get online.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm at 65 or 67 hundred. I could've had more if not for that long disappearance.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

Well looks like no one is racing tonight, oh well.


----------



## Halo (Jun 20, 2008)

^ Sorry Violent, I got a head ache and just decided to not race today! I'm sure I'll catch you some other time though! You're pretty much the only NF'er I've consistently raced.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

Halo said:


> ^ Sorry Violent, I got a head ache and just decided to not race today! I'm sure I'll catch you some other time though! You're pretty much the only NF'er I've consistently raced.



No worries Halo.

Ah okay, hope you feel better. 

Haha, yeah. It's okay we'll race another time, just message me on here or MSN whenever ya wanna race.


----------



## Halo (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been told I'm evil.  I like it! 

Tied now Violent!!!  Very soon...I'll take over!


----------



## Masurao (Jun 21, 2008)

Halo said:


> I've been told I'm evil.  I like it!
> 
> *Tied now Violent!!!  Very soon...I'll take over!*



Lol...I wish I could say the same thing.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone wanna get a few races in about 8 or 9 P.M. EST?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 21, 2008)

@Halo

Lol, you and that damn rigged bike of yours. 

@Setsuna F. Seiei

I should be able to play then, can't say for sure.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 21, 2008)

im on, ne body wanna play??


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 21, 2008)

Sure I'll play. let me register you. My MKW name is Clark.

EDIT: Now all you have to do is register me.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 21, 2008)

Setsuna F. Seiei said:


> Sure I'll play. let me register you. My MKW name is Clark.
> 
> EDIT: Now all you have to do is register me.



dammnit, i wish i wouldve checked the thread b4 i turned it off
sorry man. i just quit, for a time tho. i mite be back on lata, also i def. will add you as well


----------



## Halo (Jun 22, 2008)

Funny incident today while playing online.

I join a room with about 9 racers and 4 of them were Japanese racers (2 of them are playing as guests). First race was Luigi Circuit, got screwed, didn't do too well. Then I mass raped them for the next 2 races. The Team of 4 started selecting Luigi Circuit over and over again, but instead of leaving, I decided to stay and own them as many times as possible in Luigi Circuit to teach them a lesson for being one trick ponies. Well, I ended up getting #1 in like the next 5-7 races so what happens? They send one of their members to stay behind, go backwards and attack me! Best part was, it only worked once and I only dropped to #2 in that race. I continued to be #1 for all the other races. 

So after winning about 10-15 races against them, I decided to leave because I'm a nice girl and I shouldn't be picking on weaklings.  I'm so generous.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 22, 2008)

Halo said:


> Funny incident today while playing online.
> 
> I join a room with about 9 racers and 4 of them were Japanese racers (2 of them are playing as guests). First race was Luigi Circuit, got screwed, didn't do too well. Then I mass raped them for the next 2 races. The Team of 4 started selecting Luigi Circuit over and over again, but instead of leaving, I decided to stay and own them as many times as possible in Luigi Circuit to teach them a lesson for being one trick ponies. Well, I ended up getting #1 in like the next 5-7 races so what happens? They send one of their members to stay behind, go backwards and attack me! Best part was, it only worked once and I only dropped to #2 in that race. I continued to be #1 for all the other races.
> 
> So after winning about 10-15 races against them, I decided to leave because I'm a nice girl and I shouldn't be picking on weaklings.  I'm so generous.



Lmao, poor Halo. 

Then again it sounds like you were up to your evil ways as usual, so maybe you deserved all of them teaming up on you. 

Your so cruel...picking on those poor Japanese people. 

Hehe couldn't tie up the score tonight Halo, even with your rigged bikes nothing beats standard.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 22, 2008)

@ Halo Your points must of gone way up after all those races


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 22, 2008)

Halo said:


> Funny incident today while playing online.
> 
> I join a room with about 9 racers and 4 of them were Japanese racers (2 of them are playing as guests). First race was Luigi Circuit, got screwed, didn't do too well. Then I mass raped them for the next 2 races. The Team of 4 started selecting Luigi Circuit over and over again, but instead of leaving, I decided to stay and own them as many times as possible in Luigi Circuit to teach them a lesson for being one trick ponies. Well, I ended up getting #1 in like the next 5-7 races so what happens? They send one of their members to stay behind, go backwards and attack me! Best part was, it only worked once and I only dropped to #2 in that race. I continued to be #1 for all the other races.
> 
> So after winning about 10-15 races against them, I decided to leave because I'm a nice girl and I shouldn't be picking on weaklings.  I'm so generous.



Lm*fuckin*ao

im almost certain that wouldve been extremely irratating, or hideously hilarious


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 22, 2008)

so i thought i add everyone from friend list on MK wifi, and apparently, i only missed about two or three ppl, which means i added yall a while ago........so why is it that 
i only have like 6 of what appears to be 17 or 18 ppl add me in return, lol.

add me whores!!.......pleeze^^


----------



## Halo (Jun 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, poor Halo.
> 
> Then again it sounds like you were up to your evil ways as usual, so maybe you deserved all of them teaming up on you.
> 
> ...


I couldn't pass up an opportunity to be sadistic and cruel. It was just too tempting. I was probably picking on a team of 8 year olds. I eat babies too.

My record shows it as 72-73 right now, but of course your "rigged" scorecard probably shows it as  73-69 or something like that. 



ctizz36 said:


> @ Halo Your points must of gone way up after all those races


Not a whole lot because the racers were primarily 5K and I'm in the 8K range so despite winning so much, I could only get anywhere from 30-40 pts per race. The one I got 2nd place, I only got 8 pts. 


kingbayo said:


> so i thought i add everyone from friend list on MK wifi, and apparently, i only missed about two or three ppl, which means i added yall a while ago........so why is it that
> i only have like 6 of what appears to be 17 or 18 ppl add me in return, lol.
> 
> add me whores!!.......pleeze^^


 hahaha I thought it was just me. But yeah, I added everyone on this list once I joined. Strangely, you dont' show up on my list. I'm gonna try readding your FC in a moment.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 23, 2008)

Great story Halo... Can someone tell me how to get the gold steering wheel and the star. For some reason I cant figure out how to get it


----------



## Masurao (Jun 23, 2008)

Setsuna F. Seiei said:


> Great story Halo... Can someone tell me how to get the gold steering wheel and the star. For some reason I cant figure out how to get it



To get gold Steering wheel..it's just a matter of having a certaint play time with Wii Wheel.

As for 1 star you have to get 1 star in every cup on mode(50,100,150, and mirror). For 2...you have to get two stars on every cup and mode. For 3 iu need to get 3 star ranking on every cup and mode.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 23, 2008)

ok, I can get the stars, but the gold wheel may be a bit difficult


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 23, 2008)

@ Halo Man I wish I was apart of that action I need more points because I can only get above 6000 and I wish I was better


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 23, 2008)

I''ll be racing tonight since i finally woke up from my 17 hour nap since i got back from MWC. I'lll see you guys online, i've been meaning to play this game all weekend but couldn't. ;o;


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 23, 2008)

Halo said:


> I couldn't pass up an opportunity to be sadistic and cruel. It was just too tempting. I was probably picking on a team of 8 year olds. I eat babies too.
> 
> My record shows it as 72-73 right now, but of course your "rigged" scorecard probably shows it as  73-69 or something like that.



Lmao, see I knew you were up to your evil ways. 

Lies, you record is messed up Halo. Lol, I dunno how our records could say two different things and mines not rigged, if anything yours is. 

Nice try Halo, but I see through your lies.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Setsuna F. Seiei said:


> ok, I can get the stars, but the gold wheel may be a bit difficult



The gold wheel doesnt take long at all. Unlkess you have played with something else.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, see I knew you were up to your evil ways.
> 
> Lies, you record is messed up Halo. Lol, I dunno how our records could say two different things and mines not rigged, if anything yours is.
> 
> Nice try Halo, but I see through your lies.



Well my record shows 92-31 in my favor against Vio...I don't know why it shows it in his favor on his Wii against me.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone wanna run a few?


----------



## Halo (Jun 24, 2008)

Setsuna, maybe in about an hour. Don't know if you'll still be on though.



Violent-nin said:


> Lies, you record is messed up Halo. Lol, I dunno how our records could say two different things and mines not rigged, if anything yours is.
> 
> Nice try Halo, but I see through your lies.





-CALAMITY- said:


> Well my record shows 92-31 in my favor against Vio...I don't know why it shows it in his favor on his Wii against me.


See???? This is proof that Violent's scores are completey rigged. I'm starting to think that the real score is like 73-38 in my favor.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Well my record shows 92-31 in my favor against Vio...I don't know why it shows it in his favor on his Wii against me.



Lmao okay there bud, you wish the score was like that. Too bad it'll never be that way even in your dreams. 



Halo said:


> Setsuna, maybe in about an hour. Don't know if you'll still be on though.
> 
> 
> 
> See???? This is proof that Violent's scores are completey rigged. I'm starting to think that the real score is like 73-38 in my favor.



Haha yeah right Halo. I don't believe all your lies. 

I see it's 2v1, figured it'll need to be Halo and Cal to take me down but it won't happen.

No one can handle my 3 girl combo. Rosalina, Peach and Baby Peach. pek

Edit:

We'll have to race again sometime soon Halo,  I couldn't get on at all tonight. 

As for you Cal, see ya online in perhaps a month or two knowing you.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 24, 2008)

I ride with the Kongs all the time

I sometimes race as my Mii who is heavy driver but I don't mind at all I prefer to be in the heavy class


----------



## Halo (Jun 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha yeah right Halo. I don't believe all your lies.
> 
> I see it's 2v1, figured it'll need to be Halo and Cal to take me down but it won't happen.
> 
> ...


My monkey + Lesbian combo of Funky Kong and Daisy is a formidable team! Even the world class time trial racers use them! It just shows how badass a simian and a tranny can be! 

Hahaha, np. I ended up not racing last night, I was working on my Philipp Lahm set (made numerous mistakes, had to redo it multiple times and it still sucks) so I ended up not racing! I probably will tonight since I don't have work tomorrow!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 24, 2008)

Let's race you bastards! 
I haven't raced for about a week I need to play this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2008)

Halo said:


> My monkey + Lesbian combo of Funky Kong and Daisy is a formidable team! Even the world class time trial racers use them! It just shows how badass a simian and a tranny can be!
> 
> Hahaha, np. I ended up not racing last night, I was working on my Philipp Lahm set (made numerous mistakes, had to redo it multiple times and it still sucks) so I ended up not racing! I probably will tonight since I don't have work tomorrow!



Rofl, your monkey + lesbian combo ain't got shit on my triple threat combo of Rosalina, Baby Peach and Peach. 

I should be on tonight to race with ya, but can't say for sure.



Dark Kakashi said:


> Let's race you bastards!
> I haven't raced for about a week I need to play this game.



Hopefully your still online, I'm gonna head on in a sec.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh I am on, and I am loving the item raping I am getting in the last turn of each race. ;D


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2008)

Lmao, getting item raped happens almost every race too me. 

But you gotta love that blue shell that hit you on Bowsers Castle and I swoop in to steal the win. pek


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 24, 2008)

i loathe you!
I get hit by everything today. 
Oh well, guess that is what i get for not playing in over a week now. >_<


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm taking a break, I may come back on later tonight.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 24, 2008)

I also left to take a break. I might get back on later tonight. Hopefully the item sodomy is not as bad later tonight. ;o;


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

^ If you guys are on later tonight, let me know since I'll probably heading there in half an hour or so.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm eating late night taco bell, but when i ma done i will be going online again. Hopefully i can raise my rank... >_>;


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

^ okay let me know!  No work tomorrow so I can play late!


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll play if anyone wants to


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

Setsuna, wanna meat up in about 10 minutes? You have my FC?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll play, and I'll register your FC.


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool, go ahead and start first. I'm finishing up a few MSN convos right now! It sometimes takes longer than I anticipated. 

Edit: Okay Joined! I see you now!


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 25, 2008)

ok, alrighty


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

^ Cool, I'm playing as Funky Kong/Winnie.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 25, 2008)

ok I'm Clark with Luigi

Edit: dang your bike is fast


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 25, 2008)

i know she cheats. =p
That is why i hit her with a fake item box to win that race just now. =p

I hate Luigi Circuit.... I get Item rape all the time there. I can never get anything good and when I do i get hit. >_<


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG, did you guys both realize you can't beat me and left? 

Evil box DK! I saw it! 

ETA: Sorry Dark, I had to leave that room because it was just 3 ppl.  Although it was competitive for having such a small room.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah true, and we totally prevented that 9500+ rank person to ever get 1st. XD

EDIT:
Fun matches Halo. You and your broke ass bike, yeah I called you out! at least I use Karts =p
Anyway fun races. I am off to bed considering i go to work in 5 hours....
Oh well, it was fun racing though. ^_^


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

I like how everyone who loses to me calls out my nifty bikes.  Its skills people, pure skills!!! 

Yes, fun races indeed. lol @ the 9K guy with us who left as soon as we defeated him! What a loser and he kept picking GBA Bowser Castle over and over again, one trick pony! But he was pretty good.  I did pretty well today despite some bad races here and there....Violent got lucky, he would have suffered an ass whopping from me.  Well hopefully I'll catch you guys again!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2008)

Halo said:


> I like how everyone who loses to me calls out my nifty bikes.  Its skills people, pure skills!!!
> 
> Yes, fun races indeed. lol @ the 9K guy with us who left as soon as we defeated him! What a loser and he kept picking GBA Bowser Castle over and over again, one trick pony! But he was pretty good.  I did pretty well today despite some bad races here and there....Violent got lucky, he would have suffered an ass whopping from me.  Well hopefully I'll catch you guys again!



Lmao, you see now Halo I'm not the only one who can spot your rigged ways. 

Haha you wish Halo, you forget that before you decided to jump on the Flame Runner bandwagon you used to get beat nearly every time by me and my faithful standard bike.

I did some research though. That bike is insanely fast, there's only 3-4 karts/bikes faster than it but they all have horrible handling. According to the chart I was looking at your bike is 2x times faster than mine, lol now I know why you seemed so damn fast even if I raced perfect. 

In conclusion lol, when we both race damn near well perfect aka turning and boosting properly, doing a wheelie every chance we get and not getting hit by items, you'll win over me because your bike is just that much faster than mine. 

So, I've decided to look for a little something something to give me some help.  I'm not abandoning my Standard Bike at all, but I will alternate with other karts/bikes now when I need to. Lol, it may be the Blue Falcon, but the turning on that thing is murder and Rainbow Road is that karts kryptonite. 

Okay I'm done my huge rant, we'll race sometime soon Halo, and when we do be prepared. 

Ps. I didn't come online last night cause I had to wake up early, so I decided to just watch Entourage till I fell asleep.


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

Just admit you didn't go online because you were scared to lose to me! 

Flamerunner's handling is very sharp, so you need to get used to making sharp turns and drifts. The Spear is faster and its handlind is closer to the standard bike, but still sharper than it. I prefer Flame runner though, its better to use for tight turns. I absolutely murder the SNES Mario Circuit course with it. 

I see you are making adjustments now in order to defeat me. I accept your challenge. 

You watched Entourage until you fell asleep?  I do that at work when I upload episodes onto my mp3 player! XDDDD I can't wait for the new season.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2008)

Halo said:


> Just admit you didn't go online because you were scared to lose to me!
> 
> Flamerunner's handling is very sharp, so you need to get used to making sharp turns and drifts. The Spear is faster and its handlind is closer to the standard bike, but still sharper than it. I prefer Flame runner though, its better to use for tight turns. I absolutely murder the SNES Mario Circuit course with it.
> 
> ...



Rofl, you wish Halo. I fear no one, not even those crazy Japanese racers with a 9500+ VR. 

The Spears handling is still very far from the Standards that's one reason I don't like that bike, that and everyone and their grandmother uses that bike. 

I can still defeat you with my Standard, but it requires me to pull out some tricks. 

Yep I was watching Season 2 when Vince starts to film Aqua Man with Mandy Moore. Same here, we gotta wait till fall though. 

I'm definitely getting Season 4 on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

I actually fear those 3K losers that suddenly race well on my bad days.  They destroy my pts. 

Spear is pretty goddamn fast though, but it lacks tight turns which I'm in love with! You just mad that you can't handle a bike like mine!  I lack tricks, I only have compulsive anxiety attacks that often times results in green shells coming back and hitting me. 

The Mandy Moore segment was kind of my least favorites. I dunno, I prefer the Entourage boys screwing around with random chicks than settling down with someone. I have the entire fourth season on my PC.  Actually, its time for me to clean out my computer, I have way too many tv shows clogging up space. ~moves on to tedious work~

I'll probably be on tonight.


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

^ I had to leave the room just now because I need to switch bikes. My sister was playing for me on that god awful Sugarscoot. But now it says you're not connected.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, I got disconnected. 

I'll be back on later tonight, I need to go find some food.


----------



## Halo (Jun 25, 2008)

Haha, good timing, I was about to have a food break too! I'll be on later as well!


----------



## Halo (Jun 28, 2008)

^ double post, but its been a while since I last posted.

I knew the day would come when I could make this announcement. I am officially ahead in my head to head matchup against Violent-Nin. In fact, I am ahead by double digits as of right now. I knew that eventually my skills would take me to the top and here I am sitting pretty. 

I'd like to take this time to thank Violent-Nin for being such a good opponent, he made me better. I'm sure he'll be practicing a lot now in order to defeat me, but my status will not be challenged.  However, I must thank the divine power of C-Webb (Chris Webber) blessing me to my victory. Without him watching over me, I would not get this far.  Bless you C-Webb!


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 28, 2008)

Halo said:


> ^ double post, but its been a while since I last posted.
> 
> I knew the day would come when I could make this announcement. I am officially ahead in my head to head matchup against Violent-Nin. In fact, I am ahead by double digits as of right now. I knew that eventually my skills would take me to the top and here I am sitting pretty.
> 
> I'd like to take this time to thank Violent-Nin for being such a good opponent, he made me better. I'm sure he'll be practicing a lot now in order to defeat me, but my status will not be challenged.  However, I must thank the divine power of C-Webb (Chris Webber) blessing me to my victory. Without him watching over me, I would not get this far.  Bless you C-Webb!



.............damn Nin
congratz Halo, you've done well
i challenge your new found status!.....now....if only can actually play one another


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2008)

Rofl, enjoy it while you can Halo. Lets not forget how long I dominated for, and like I said be thankful if your reign manages even a month.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 28, 2008)

Lol sorry about that Vio when U messaged me I had just left to go get something to munch on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 29, 2008)

Is your Wi-Fi finally fixed Cal, or what?


----------



## Halo (Jun 29, 2008)

With Germany losing, I need to release some frustration. Let me know when Violent. 



kingbayo said:


> .............damn Nin
> congratz Halo, you've done well
> i challenge your new found status!.....now....if only can actually play one another


yes we must! What time zone are you in again? I'm usually on late at night Pacific time since that's when I'm pretty much undisturbed from any distractions. Hopefully we can meet soon!


----------



## Masurao (Jun 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Is your Wi-Fi finally fixed Cal, or what?



Lol...no I've been really busy this week with job searching, and helping with arranging vacation plans, etc so I have picked up my new adapter yet.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Figures. 

I told you it would be months till you got it fixed.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Figures.
> 
> I told you it would be months till you got it fixed.



*Don't facepalm me*...*YOU!*. I'll be playing Brawl and Kart with you as soon as I get my Wi-fi up and running.

I like your ava btw... Jessica Alba ftw.(at least I think that's her..)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah right Cal, like I said it'll be a long time before that happens. 

HAHA, that's not Jessica Alba you fool.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> *Yeah right Cal, like I said it'll be a long time before that happens. *
> HAHA, that's not Jessica Alba you fool.




and who is that girl btw?


----------



## Halo (Jun 30, 2008)

This is Jessica Alba my friends:


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Jessica Sutta from the Pussycat Dolls.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Jessica Sutta from the Pussycat Dolls.



Lol..oh well..everyone makes mistakes. That picture I just posted was so epic.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Nah, only you do Cal.

As for the pic....*saves*.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 30, 2008)

ahhh...BS.
halo, Nin, i kno yall see me up in the front pack
i alwayz managed to get screwed in the final lap whilst im in first or 3rd.
BULLSHIT


EDIT:ahhh. dammnit!!
ne way, im off to bed now. i see that u guys play late,
ima have start cmin on late now to play yall. until next time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

@Bayo

That's because were letting you think you had first then come and steal it from you when the time is right, me and Halo are assholes like that. 

@Cal

Stop lurking.


----------



## Halo (Jun 30, 2008)

I just started a race 25 seconds late and still managed to get 3rd place! I'm so damn good! 

Nice races Bayo! you missed out on the clan that Violent and I raced. 4-4 of them all 9000 pts and 3 stars. Actually one was just an 8000 pts person. They all had [cb] in their title. ONe even used the Grumble Volcano shortcut in the race. Very good racers and it was a shitload of fun, especially when I managed to beat a few.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah those races were definitely fun, we gotta get in matches like that more often. 

Only 2 wins behind you Halo, see how fast I erased that deficit. 

The Joker has shown his face, and it's a face Halo will never forget.


----------



## Halo (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmph. Your score is rigged! Mine indicated that I was ahead of you by 8, 133-125. 

After I prayed to Ballack and Lahm, I won. So there is a holy trinity of Gods in C-Webb, Ballack, and Lahm!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Rofl, yeah right Halo. As you are seeing now, I will soon reclaim my title. 

Lmao, even with their help they were no match for The Joker.


----------



## Halo (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm gonna replace my Mii with Tyrant Bank's giant fivehead and get you next time!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Lmao, bring it on Halo, we'll definitely race again soon.


----------



## Halo (Jun 30, 2008)

Practice plenty because you'll need it to overcome my natural skills!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Haha, yeah right Halo.

Lol, I don't know what inspired your new set but I like it.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 30, 2008)

@nin
thats....thats jus wrong man.

If u guys get on 2nite, then so shall i.....i will beat yall


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

You know I'm just kidding around Bayo. 

Uh, I might be on later tonight. Going to the gym to workout, so may come online whenever I get home.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You know I'm just kidding around Bayo.
> 
> Uh, I might be on later tonight. Going to the gym to workout, *so may come online whenever I get home.*



*LIES! You're never around.*


----------



## Halo (Jun 30, 2008)

Bayo, I'll probably come on late as usual. So in about 2 hrs or so?


Violent-nin said:


> Lol, I don't know what inspired your new set but I like it.


I love pretty hot girls almost as much as I love my soccer penises! <3


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> *LIES! You're never around.*







Halo said:


> Bayo, I'll probably come on late as usual. So in about 2 hrs or so?
> I love pretty hot girls almost as much as I love my soccer penises! <3



Lmao so do I, the hot girls part not the penises, that's Cal's department. 

Are you still online?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao so do I, the hot girls part not the penises, that's Cal's department.
> 
> Are you still online?




You know what Vio? You are so gay lmao.

anyway, Ima about to go to bed...get on AIM real quick whore.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

Considering I have a girlfriend and you don't, that makes perfect sense Cal. 

Lmao nah, I'm not gonna go on AIM you come on MSN bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Halo (Jul 1, 2008)

OMG there are people here who love penises too!?!?!?!?! 

Yes, I'm still online Violent. Just signed off since I'm heading to shower. Are you up for some racing tonight?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Considering I have a girlfriend and you don't, that makes perfect sense Cal.
> 
> Lmao nah, I'm not gonna go on AIM you come on MSN bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Got dammit Vio...you are so difficult. I bet you're girlfriend is really a man with a removed penis, and a surgically made vagina. I've had plenty of oppurtunites with women, but they couldn't handle my epic penis.

 Cal>>>>>>>>>>>>Vio.

God, it seems when I enter this thread it becomes a MSN convo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

Halo said:


> OMG there are people here who love penises too!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Yes, I'm still online Violent. Just signed off since I'm heading to shower. Are you up for some racing tonight?



Damn you Halo. 

Alright, well come online MSN and message me when your ready, I'll race with ya tonight. Gonna go watch Blood Diamond and find something to eat meanwhile.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Got dammit Vio...you are so difficult. I bet you're girlfriend is really a man with a remove penis, and a surgically made vagina. I've had plenty of oppurtunites with women, but I messed them up.
> 
> Eevn then Cal>>>>>>>>>>>>Vio.
> 
> God, it seems when I enter this thred it becomes a MSN convo.



Lmao stop your sick fantasy's Cal.

Lol You>>>>>>>>>>>>>Me?! That's a great joke.

Why don't you get MSN then you damn fool.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao stop your sick fantasy's Cal.
> 
> Lol You>>>>>>>>>>>>>Me?! That's a great joke.
> 
> Why don't you get MSN then you damn fool.



Lol..god, this is my last post here for today, because this could go on and on if our MSN convos are any indication lmao. That's not my fantasy....my fantasy would be banging all your girls...........*HARD*



I think that's enough for one day, and to answer your last question the reason is becasue I haven't it up at my mothers house, and as I told you I'm alternating weeks this summer. I'm lazy as shit.


----------



## Halo (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent its you who isn't on MSN right now! 

I'm done showering! 

Edit: Ok...I see a discussion about penises, fantasies, and vaginas. Did i walk into the Bath House by accident? If so, I'd like to discuss my own fantasies!


----------



## Halo (Jul 1, 2008)

My fantasy involves getting banged _*HARD*_ by the German football team with Lahm and Ballack for overtime! 

lol Violent, okay, I'll keep that in mind for future reference. Sucks that Wifi was so goddamn lame tonight. But I managed to improve my lead slightly.  Race you soon!


----------



## Halo (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent is this true?! Because you told me it was Team YAOI! And here I thought, we had a common passion! You deceived me!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

Halo said:


> My fantasy involves getting banged _*HARD*_ by the German football team with Lahm and Ballack for overtime!
> 
> lol Violent, okay, I'll keep that in mind for future reference. Sucks that Wifi was so goddamn lame tonight. But I managed to improve my lead slightly.  Race you soon!



Rofl pervert.

Improve slightly? Umm last time I checked sweetie I was behind you by one win. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> I guess I don't feel like making a new MSN account when I already have one on another computer. Besides, I have AIM here so what's the point?
> 
> 
> *Psst*..*hey Halo...Vio has Princess Peach and Rosalina Hentai. He can't get real girls like the epicness that is me. In fact he went as far as to name our Team on Gamebattles for SSBB "Team Hentai", to show his devotion to it. *



Whatever then, I hardly use AIM on this computer because having both MSN and AIM open lags the hell out of this computer, and well AIMs layout looks like shit plain and simple.

Rofl this coming from the guy who's always on Hentai sites, lol yeah it's a good thing no one can see your face or they'd be able to tell how bad of a liar you really are. 



Halo said:


> Violent is this true?! Because you told me it was Team YAOI! And here I thought, we had a common passion! You deceived me!



Lmao oh god, you need to stop listening to Cal. The man can't even get his Wi-fi to work cause it's too complicated for him..enough said.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Whatever then, I hardly use AIM on this computer because having both MSN and AIM open lags the hell out of this computer, and well AIMs layout looks like shit plain and simple.
> 
> Rofl this coming from the guy who's always on Hentai sites, lol yeah it's a good thing no one can see your face or they'd be able to tell how bad of a liar you really are.
> 
> Lmao oh god, you need to stop listening to Cal. The man can't even get his Wi-fi to work cause it's too complicated for him..enough said.




Bah..whatever you say you MSN whore.

Me always on Hentai sites? Lol...how many folders of hentai do you have again? I have like what 3- 4 pictures of some anime girls on my computer at max. Half the time I'm on the sites I'm giving you links to pictures that I find hot-I MEAN NICELY DRAW. Then you save if, if you don't already have it.

Remeber the hunt you had me go on for our team ava and sig(or w/e)? Halo believe me Vio is a *TERRIBLE MAN*! He's 22000% evil. DAMMIT. So what if you have a gf and I don't. The girls still all flock to me, and it is so great....mwahahahah!

Lol...yeah I think we should stop fooling around it's getting kind of ridiculous now. On a more serious note, I'll install MSN here too, and will try to get my wi-fi back as soon as possible....as I know your terribly eager to see me for some reason.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Bah..whatever you say you MSN whore.
> 
> Me always on Hentai sites? Lol...how many folders of hentai do you have again? I have like what 3- 4 pictures of some anime girls on my computer at max. Half the time I'm on the sites I'm giving you links to pictures that I find hot-I MEAN NICELY DRAW. Then you save if, if you don't already have it.
> 
> ...



Yeah Cal I'm so sure, your on Hentai sites all the time, on top of that your always lurking in the BH doing god knows what.

That's because I have a sense of humor, unlike some people.

By girls you mean men right? Men flock to you we all know that.

Not really, I'd be eager if you gave me a challenge, but the only person who does that on NF at the moment is Halo. 

Better start practicing.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah Cal I'm so sure, your on Hentai sites all the time, on top of that your always lurking in the BH doing god knows what.
> 
> That's because I have a sense of humor, unlike some people.
> 
> ...



Lol...Halo welcome to one of our typical MSN convos. If we ever have a 3 way expect some of this. How do you know if I'm lurking in BH *YOU STALKER*. Why are you stalking men!?!

Oh no no, I know all the men want a piece of you Vio. Hence why I have so many sexy women...you turn straight men gay somehow. It doesn't affect me though cuz I'm awesome.

Regaurding Kart, more recently(as in 2 months ago) when we raced we would usually come in the top 3-4. With you usually first, and myself 2-4. *YOUR FABRICATIONS WILL NOT GO UNANSWERED!*


----------



## Halo (Jul 1, 2008)

Nothing wrong with having hentai as long as its the right type. 

Lurkers in the BH?!  This is why I don't post any my naughty pictures because of pervs like you guys!  Why deny the world of my pride and joy (guess where ) by being such perverts? Shame on you two! 

There's only ONE way you two can make up for all of this! Make out, video tape it, and share it with us ladies and gay bois in BH! 


Violent-nin said:


> Not really, I'd be eager if you gave me a challenge, but the only person who does that on NF at the moment is Halo.


Challenge? I believe the correct word is DOMINATE!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...Halo welcome to one of our typical MSN convos. If we ever have a 3 way expect some of this. How do you know if I'm lurking in BH *YOU STALKER*. Why are you stalking men!?!
> 
> Oh no no, I know all the men want a piece of you Vio. Hence why I have so many sexy women...you turn straight men gay somehow. It doesn't affect me though cuz I'm awesome.
> 
> Regaurding Kart, more recently(as in 2 months ago) when we raced we would usually come in the top 3-4. With you usually first, and myself 2-4. *YOUR FABRICATIONS WILL NOT GO UNANSWERED!*



Stalking not at all, I have inside informants. 

Everyone wants a piece of me fool, but I don't like men sorry Cal it's nothing personal.

Haha well your definitely going to need more than a standard kart to keep up because you don't know how to master that kart so your going to need something faster/easier. 

Seriously, if you don't know how to snake with the standard kart, your chances of winning are purely dependent on items especially against those crazy Japanese racers.




Halo said:


> Nothing wrong with having hentai as long as its the right type.
> 
> Lurkers in the BH?!  This is why I don't post any my naughty pictures because of pervs like you guys!  Why deny the world of my pride and joy (guess where ) by being such perverts? Shame on you two!
> 
> ...



Lmao figured you'd say something like that.

Ha you have no naughty pictures, you just would post pictures of Ballacks bulge you pervert.

Haha never ever would that happen. 

Dominate nothing, you can't even beat the clan guys.  

Domination was me and my reign on top since the game came out, you've only took the lead for like what a week maybe, and it's already slipping hun. Basically it's good vs evil, me being good you being evil, in the end good will always win.


----------



## Halo (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao figured you'd say something like that.
> 
> Ha you have no naughty pictures, you just would post pictures of Ballacks bulge you pervert.
> 
> ...


hah, I believe you couldn't beat the clan guys too and I remember I pushed one of them into the lava and made him drop to last! 

Oh and according to MY records, I'm ahead by 8 games! No more rigged scores please!  

Ballack's bulge.... OMG, its still too early for me to get this excited. I think I'm gonna make a collage of the God of Bulge tonight.   ~gasms~ His bulge is proof that Ballack was born a champion Euro/WC win or not, he is a winner!!!!! Everyone is probably jealous of his holy bulgeness.  I want to travel to Germany right now and sacrifice myself to God of Bulge. 

ETA: I'm taking a nap so I can have sweet dreams of Cristiano Ronaldo and Michael Ballack in a hot threesome with me!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

Halo said:


> hah, I believe you couldn't beat the clan guys too and I remember I pushed one of them into the lava and made him drop to last!
> 
> Oh and according to MY records, I'm ahead by 8 games! No more rigged scores please!
> 
> ...



Lmao so did I, and you didn't have to deal with Mara trying to kill you till after they left. I devoted two races to killing Mara, that's why he got last in one and 10th in the other.

Yah right, if you wanna go by your bs scores fine I'll still win anyways. 

Rofl you pervert, you better not make any sigs of those kinda things or your baned from this thread. 

Haha yeah go rest up, gonna need your energy for when I whoop your ass next.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Stalking not at all, I have inside informants.
> 
> Everyone wants a piece of me fool, but I don't like men sorry Cal it's nothing personal.
> 
> ...



Lol...you wish I was into men. But, the Cal man gets all the honnies. Them girls treat me real good. 

Yes, I agree with you on the kart thing, but w/e.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

Your mom doesn't count as girls that treat you good fool. 

Lmao, you better improve or figure something out.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Your mom doesn't count as girls that treat you good fool.
> 
> Lmao, you better improve or figure something out.



Lol...now all the fun has ended, I can now talk seriously.

When I get my Wi-fi back up I probably won't be playing Kart much, as I'll need to get to brawl to get the rust off after which, we can finally get our team up and running.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

Ugh Brawl, who even plays that anymore..besides Timbers all day and every day.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ugh Brawl, who even plays that anymore..besides Timbers all day and every day.



Yeah lol...when I was playing with my Bro we played like 7 matches and were like "ugh...yawn"...

 Brawl has lost it's charm with me, but it's still fun in short spurts.  If you plan to play kart more I'll gladly join you and Halo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah it has lost it's charm big time, I mostly just go to live tournaments and thats it at the moment.

I usually just play MKW with Halo.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah it has lost it's charm big time, I mostly just go to live tournaments and thats it at the moment.
> 
> I usually just play MKW with Halo.



lol...since I already had an MSN account made all I had to do was sign in on the pre-exsisting MSN login page at my mothers lulz. Get on MSN now!


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 1, 2008)

[sigh] this thread gets so lively once i go to sleep.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2008)

That's exactly the plan Bayo. 

Go to sleep @ 11:30, what the hell you have school or something. :S


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's exactly the plan Bayo.
> 
> Go to sleep @ 11:30, what the hell you have school or something. :S



Haha..poor Bayo. He missed all the fun.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's exactly the plan Bayo.
> 
> Go to sleep @ 11:30, what the hell you have school or something. :S



wait a minute....11:30???
wat'chu crazy? my nite dont began to 12:00

........................then it abruptly ends at 3:00(due to responsibility and a 1000$ rent)
which is normally the time u bastards come on
damn u all:S


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

Well actually, I go on when people ask me to go online if I have time. Me and Halo generally play late, but she is also the only one actually plays often at the moment so most of the time we play late night races.

I'll be going on now though.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

tryna join your room now.

lolol, you turned yourself into the joker??! fudgin' awesome
i was like, who the fudge is that??


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

Lmao yeah that's me.

I decided to be something one of a kind, since all those perverts were trying to take my Peach, Baby Peach and Rosalina.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

it would freeze once i finally get in...


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao yeah that's me.
> 
> I decided to be something one of a kind,* since all those perverts were trying to take my Peach, Baby Peach and Rosalina.*



Lol wat? You're one to talk.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

every damn body seem extra fast 2nite.

and im getting screwed like...like....man, im just gettin screwed.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> every damn body seem extra fast 2nite.
> 
> and im getting screwed like...like....man, im just gettin screwed.



Lol maybe you're just tired.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol maybe you're just tired.



maybe brotha. maybe.

(lol, so cliche' to say maybe twice,)



Edit: as long as ur not in the fray, 4th thru 12th, its easy to place......
but if ur in between those numbers...boom hit with star power, boom bullet, boom red shell booM BULLSHIT!!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> maybe brotha. maybe.
> 
> (lol, so cliche' to say maybe twice,)
> 
> ...



Lol..yup that's why I try to stay in at least 3-4th most of the race, so *ITEM RAPE* doesn't occur...


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol..yup that's why I try to stay in at least 3-4th most of the race, so *ITEM RAPE* doesn't occur...



ITEM RAPE......teach your kids _it is_ a dirty word.

EDIT: hey Nin and Halo, i kno yall seen me leave like 3 times,lol
my confidence is lacking and i have no resolve 2nite.>_>
so ima tryin different karts/bikes


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ITEM RAPE......teach your kids _it is_ a dirty word.




No...they must learn first hand what it means. Only then, will they learn to avoid those horrible, horrible items.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No...they must learn first hand what it means. Only then, will they learn to avoid those horrible, horrible items.



lololol...you are rite


calam' brudda, you are hilarious....i see y Nin thinks highly of ya


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> lololol...you are rite



Of course I am...if the kids don't learn, the items will give them a terribly anti-climatci end.


----------



## Halo (Jul 2, 2008)

Asshole Mr. Crazy must die!!!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

Halo said:


> Asshole Mr. Crazy must die!!!



Vio was telling me you were a girl. I demand nudes from you now!


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Vio was telling me you were a girl. I demand nudes from you now!



.....thats sexumaul herressment


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

15 more min ladys and germs. its so fun tho........


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> .....thats sexumaul herressment



Oh....*dammit*.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Vio was telling me you were a girl. I demand nudes from you now!



yet.....i wonder


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

[sigh] out of the 2hr's i played, i gained about 100 vr points.
until 2mar my friends.


----------



## Halo (Jul 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Vio was telling me you were a girl. I demand nudes from you now!


 I've posted them in the BH before, not the main picture thread since that's where everyone lurks. I'm not that dumb. 

Pics


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

Halo said:


> I've posted them in the BH before, not the main picture thread since that's where everyone lurks. I'm not that dumb.
> 
> Pics



*HEY THAT'S NOT A GIRL*.argh


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

@Cal 

Lmao Cal, your such a clown. 

@Bayo

Fun races man, now you know how I feel by getting item raped. 

You should race with me and Halo more often.

@Halo

Hmm...did I not say your reign wouldn't last? Yep thats what I thought Halo, I have regained my title like I said I would, better luck next time hun.


----------



## Halo (Jul 2, 2008)

Violent, I had a busted controller to deal with, Mr. Crazy sabotaging everyone, and I also had a bad day. Your reign will not last for long again. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> *HEY THAT'S NOT A GIRL*.argh


Sorry my bad, WRONG thread. This is the one, enjoy! <3 

SEX


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

Excuses excuses, please spare me.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

Halo said:


> Sorry my bad, WRONG thread. This is the one, enjoy! <3
> 
> SEX



.........

*CURSE YOU HALO!! DO NOT WANT! *


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

Poor Cal, getting owned over & over by Halo.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

i was intrigued to hear pics of halo may have been true. but from calams' replies, I don't think I wanna check.....very enticing tho 

and Nin, u can expect me a lot more at nites now that i see how fun it is.

all were missing now is calam. oh, and mike,he's damn good as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, Mike is hardly on it seems though. As for Cal he's the fool that doesn't know how to fix his Wi-fi so it may be mostly us 3 for now.

I'm gonna go on and mess around for a bit.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, Mike is hardly on it seems though. As for Cal he's the fool that doesn't know how to fix his Wi-fi so it may be mostly us 3 for now.
> 
> I'm gonna go on and mess around for a bit.



Shut up.

I'm a damn genius.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

The genius who fell into to Halo's trap not once, but twice?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> The genius who fell into to Halo's trap not once, but twice?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been very busy with work, so i am sorry for not been on a lot like i used to, or at least sometimes. I am off to Michigan for the weekend tonight, but if the hotel has wifi i am taking my Wii so I can race late night when i am not doing anything. Otherwise, see you guys online next week, i got somewhat better with a few Karts and started to use bikes a bit, but still mainly Kart user. Should be fun to race you guys again. ^_^


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> The genius who fell into to Halo's trap not once, but twice?



that aint nice Nin....Halo shouldnt play wit a man's "pervert-ual ambitions"


----------



## Halo (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, but I LOVE being such a tease!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

Halo said:


> Oh, but I LOVE being such a tease!



..........


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2008)

Haha Cal.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 3, 2008)

Halo said:


> Oh, but I LOVE being such a tease!



u kno....it makes it all the more sultry, ur "teasing"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2008)

Sexual harassment won't be tolerated in this thread Bayo.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sexual harassment won't be tolerated in this thread Bayo.



Meh...it is when I come into this thread.

Btw, Vio props for having a Batman set. Batman is made of ridiculos amounts of win.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 3, 2008)

fair enough, i'll leave it be.................until calam brings it up again...im certain he will ^^

EDIT: see i told you

also...Batman is king.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Meh...it is when I come into this thread.
> 
> Btw, Vio props for having a Batman set. Batman is made of ridiculos amounts of win.



Yeah, you know you could give me props through reps for my set. 



kingbayo said:


> fair enough, i'll leave it be.................until calam brings it up again...im certain he will ^^
> 
> EDIT: see i told you
> 
> also...Batman is king.



Of course he will, when Cal isn't chasing guys (which is 94% of the time) he will go and sexually harass girls. 

Lmao, yep. You can also do as I told Cal and give me reps for my awesome set. 

-----------------

I'm just kidding guys I'm not a rep-whore.....


----------



## Masurao (Jul 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Of course he will, when Cal isn't chasing guys (which is 94% of the time) he will go and sexually harass girls.



See...you always got to start something, but I won't entertain you as I'm too tired to put forth the effort. I'll stick with my Hinata hentai........wait.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, you know you could give me props through reps for my set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'LL DO IT!!:amazed
*proceeds to give rep, but computer so slow may give up in process*

@calam
[being (or jus finished being) entertained by Code Geass hentai]


----------



## Masurao (Jul 3, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> @calam
> [being (or jus finished being) entertained by Code Geass hentai]



Kallen is my smex toy.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 3, 2008)

she is beyond hawt. 


Nin, lets race them sonsa bitches online. unless u are thru. also, apparently i cant give u rep for a while ^^"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry can't race tonight, I gotta wake up early tomorrow. :sweat


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 3, 2008)

good. i need to sleep anyway, i always succumb to my want of racing in the end.
alrite brudda, i see play 2mar.

calam. i salute thee. good'marrow.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry can't race tonight, I gotta wake up early tomorrow. :sweat



then kindly.....


*GTFO*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone up for some races tonight?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Hell yeah Vio...I'm raring to go!!


*...WAIT A MINUTE*


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

hellz yea. i be on soon enuff


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> hellz yea. i be on soon enuff



Don't join Vio man.....he told me that he wants to anally rape u.

Watch ur ass man...watch ur ass.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Forgive Cal, he's retarded.

I'm gonna go get a quick shower, then I'll hop online.


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll be on in an hour. OMG is Cal actually going to race?!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Nah don't believe Cal, the fool can't even fix his Wi-fi up to now.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Halo said:


> I'll be on in an hour. *OMG is Cal actually going to race?!!!!*



Lol.......


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

rape, anal, showers and racing......yea, good times here, in this thread...good times


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah don't believe Cal, the fool can't even fix his Wi-fi up to now.


So he's all talk and no game? Tease!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Alright I'm ready Bayo, in 20 mins I'll take a quick break to eat, so just keep racing if you want while I'm gone.

I'm going online now and joining a race.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright I'm ready Bayo, in 20 mins I'll take a quick break to sex my boyfriend, so just keep racing if you want while I'm gone.



Lol...wat? I never knew you...


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Violent-nin *
> Alright I'm ready Bayo, in 20 mins I'll take a quick break to sex my boyfriend, so just keep racing if you want while I'm gone.






-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...wat? I never knew you...



lololaldslfoadfasdklhglsiasdkhklksd

that was complete fabrication.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry Cal I'm not gay like you.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

tryna join now Nin

im off 2mar, so i maybe on for..teh duration.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry Cal I'm not an OMFGADFHS A CHICK MAGNET like you.



Well.......I never expected you to be. Sorry.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

This is a thread for MKW players so Cal....


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> This is a thread for MKW players so Cal....



Don't act like ur not enjoying this. If u are being serious though, by all means I really don't want to ruin your thread...much. In reality though, it's already been vandalized by my presence alone so....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Obviously I'm joking you tard, I just love that gif.

Anyways taking a break Bayo.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Obviously I'm joking you tard, I just love that gif.
> 
> Anyways taking a break Bayo.



Sarcasm is incredibly hard to gauge on the internets my friend...*hence you percieving me being serious.*

God...I'm so smart.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

like reading poetry from u two....very funny, sarcastic homo-erotic poetry....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh great look what you did Cal, you went on and turned on Bayo. 

Bayo are you done playing?


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

nope. jus seekin' out a kart/bike

i also resent that remark


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Ugh I'm having trouble connecting to you Bayo, everytime I join I get disconnected.

Wanna Brawl instead for a bit?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ugh I'm having trouble connecting to you Bayo, everytime I join I get disconnected.
> 
> *Wanna Brawl *instead for a bit?




*LOL SSBB WAT?*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Surprise surprise, Timbers is online lol.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

i find it funny that the same 4ppl (cal, myself, nin, halo) are the only ones who attend this thread frequently.....one....just comes to spread his..filth


and brawl...hmmm. i shall come. soon.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Surprise surprise, Timbers is online lol.



I'm not entirely surprised to hear Tim is online, but you playing Brawl again is kinda surprising. Especially since he told me you haven't done teams in a week, and refrencing what you said earlier..."who plays Brawl anymore."


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Lmao, yeah pretty much.

Everyone else hardly plays it really.

Alright, I'll make a room.

Edit:

@Cal

Obviously I was not surprised to see Timbers online, he's always online lol.

I hardly play Brawl online at the moment, but since MKW isn't working right I may as well hop on Brawl.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

it almost seems......foreign. brawl. havent played in so long.

did...did that say dshow was online????


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Same here, been to busy enjoying the actual good Wi-Fi on MKW.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> it almost seems......foreign. brawl. havent played in so long.
> 
> did...did that say dshow was online????



Meh...I've played it recently offline with my bro, and it got boring fast. The reasons are due to lack of anything new, in terms of gameplay discoveries/techs, and probably because I played the shit out of that game the first couple of months I had it.

I am still willing to do teams with Tim and Vio though, but that's about it. In reguards to our Brawl click wtf has P.X been doing Vio?


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

lol, im like so outta brawl, i just mite turn it in when SC IV come out


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

With Brawl I can't keep playing it over and over anymore, with Melee it was a whole different story.

Tims got banned off that site for having more than one team lol.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

im sorry nin, lol, this boring as shit. not to mention im gettin' my nutz kicked by u.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> With Brawl I can't keep playing it over and over anymore, with Melee it was a whole different story.
> 
> *Tims got banned off that site for having more than one team lol*.



......

In reguards to the other person...does Phantom even play anymore?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

I think so, but I hardly play with him since he got banned too lol.

GG's Bayo.

Gonna go jump back on MKW and play with Halo.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

guess i play as well...seeing as tho that may have been the death of Brawl to me jus then.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Lmao it's alright Bayo, you still have Mario Kart.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

If I joined your game guys, you all would explode in excessive and overmastering joy and enthusiasm.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

mmmyesssss.....sweet sweet kart....dont you, as well, piss on me and tell me its raining..


EDIT: nooooooo. halo, who is this bald man! 
where's the blue eyed pretty Mii we've come to kno and love....and.....and stuff???


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm btw! 

Also, Bayo...what was that selecting Ghost Valley TWICE in a row?  Although, that benefits me, another one of my many stages that I excel at! Keep em coming!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

When in doubt Bayo, pick Halo's rigged bike, the Flame-Runner.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

*DP*

Fun races Halo & Bayo.

@Bayo

If you see both me and Halo leave a room, more than likely were going to join a new one because the one we left was either too boring or too easy. Feel free to follow us when we move from room to room in order to find fun races.


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2008)

^ Yeah and Violent always has me go looking for the room. I think that's wrong, that's like a man's job. When a couple is having a one night stand or an affair, you don't see the chick go find a motel room.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

hahaha. i picked ghost valley by mistake both x's:amazed

i did terrible last nite. i had a bunch o' bums placing better than me
and i figured thats y yall would leave a room, but still be online


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

Lmao nah, it's a Halo job.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> hahaha. i picked ghost valley by mistake both x's:amazed
> 
> i did terrible last nite. i had a bunch o' bums placing better than me
> and i figured thats y yall would leave a room, but still be online



Why do you have Kallen in your set KB?....I thought I said she was my *SMEX TOY.*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2008)

@Whoever will be racing later tonight.

I should be on later tonight, gonna go out for a while, and probably will be back late tonight.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

What? You going to a gay bar Vio? It figures...lol


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2008)

He's got good taste Cal! He's shown me pics of the men he's brought back home....HOT!!!


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 4, 2008)

@all of you
........intresting

@cal
well, ummm....ummm..kallen is arraahh... no comment.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Halo said:


> He's got good taste Cal! He's shown me pics of the men he's brought back home....HOT!!!



So he brings them back home huh? That's not surprising in the least.

In other news, though I need a new router so my wireless connection can work, but I haven't gotten a job yet....still putting in applications.


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2008)

He videotapes themselves too! 

Cal, one of those bars is hiring, you should consider!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Halo said:


> He videotapes themselves too!







Halo said:


> Cal, one of those bars is hiring, you should consider!



Nah...that's not my area of expertise by any stretch of the imagination. Vio would work well there though. In fact he told me the other day he was considering dropping his current job, and going to work at one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 5, 2008)

Ugh your both retards, enough said.


----------



## Halo (Jul 5, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Nah...that's not my area of expertise by any stretch of the imagination. Vio would work well there though. In fact he told me the other day he was considering dropping his current job, and going to work at one.


He apparently interviewed already and is waiting for a response. I think we should support him and wish him well in his new career. 

Well...violent was owned tonight by me and Wifi! ROFL


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 5, 2008)

I think you two should just date, and stop obsessing over me. 

Owned me? Yeah right Halo, go recheck that score.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 5, 2008)

kept meaning to ask, is their a way to respawn quick if u fell over the stage or in water or sum shit???


----------



## Masurao (Jul 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I think you two should just date, and stop obsessing over me.




Why exactly would we obsess over you? You are made of fail and booze.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 6, 2008)

@Bayo

Nah, when you see people fall off and suddenly reappear on the stage going top speed, thats just them lagging or the room. It happens here and there.

@Cal

Still seems that way baka, I know you look up to me and all, but enough is enough. Geez.


----------



## Halo (Jul 6, 2008)

Joining you Bayo!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Still seems that way baka, I know you look up to me and all, but enough is enough. Geez.



You wish I look up to you. I look up to no one...except maybe myself because I'm just that awesome.


----------



## Halo (Jul 6, 2008)

Cal is a legendary peeping Tom, I don't see why he'd look up to anyone else, but himself.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 6, 2008)

Cal is so awesome he can't even find a job yet.


----------



## Halo (Jul 6, 2008)

Get on and race Vio! Your reign ends tonight!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Cal is so awesome he can't even find anyone better than him.




*100% TRUTH*


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 6, 2008)

im currently playin against 4 9000 vr pt. players


damn i suck.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah Cal, what's that score again? Yeah that's what I thought, shut up. 

@Halo

In a sec, nothing will end tonight.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 6, 2008)

welp!
i jus loss like 1000VR pts in last 12hrs
im only half decent with Daisy apparently.....
i pick ne one else, and i loose 1000 pts...


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 6, 2008)

That happen to me one time I lost a bunch of points when I switch from Funky to Diddy


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine: 3050 8836 1004 

My bros: 4382 3233 6974


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2008)

@Ryuk

Which region?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 7, 2008)

What up guys? Did you miss me?


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2008)

Violent did! He always does!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 7, 2008)

Halo said:


> Violent did! He always does!



I know that......how about you though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2008)

Hush Halo, I can play tonight if you want since I don't have work tomorrow. Though I'm not gonna wait 3 hours for you to get your fat ass online.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hush Halo, I can play tonight if you want since I don't have work tomorrow. Though I'm not gonna wait 3 hours for you to get your fat ass online.



I must admit...that is a nice Aizen set.

Get on MSN ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm always on MSN ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it's just most of the time I'm appear offline.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll try to get on in a bit or later tonight. I got back tonight from Michigan so I want to play some MKW and shrug off some of this rust from not playing in a week, XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

I guess let me know when your going on D K, and if I still have energy I'll join you.

@Halo

I'm waiting, unless your scared to get beat.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 8, 2008)

Aizen-sama, u still on


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha give me a bit Bayo.

I think my fat ass comment upset Halo and now she doesn't wanna play with me.


----------



## Halo (Jul 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I know that......how about you though.


Oh I do too! I miss watching you two boys get it on! 


Violent-nin said:


> Hush Halo, I can play tonight if you want since I don't have work tomorrow. Though I'm gonna wait 120482 hours for you to get your fine ass online. pek


Fixed.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 8, 2008)

lololol. jus a random examination.
Hey halo, u kno the techno music that plays as ur ready to enter room/race??
your little flower girl at the bottom of ya sig frollics to it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

Wi-fi has been pissing me off all day today.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 8, 2008)

it'll be alrite Aizen-sama.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

Lmao, I'm glad I made this set.


----------



## Halo (Jul 8, 2008)

Bayo, I'm so glad that my precious  has transcended into Mario Kart! It brings me tears of joy to know that 's influence can extend beyond the NF world!


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 8, 2008)

LMAO

to reference  as  is fucking 

absolutley lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

How do you have the energy to post Halo? I would of thought with all that *Gasming* you were doing you'd be out of energy.


----------



## Halo (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG! I forgot to check and make sure the guy I was racing tonight is indeed the dude with the #1 time in DK Summit!  ARG!!! Must remember to verify tomorrow, the Mii looks exactly the same, I just don't remember the Japanese name! OMG! I gasm'd though, I beat him every single time!!! 

Vio, we're tied according to my ACCURATE scoreboard.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Ryuk
> 
> Which region?



United States East Coast.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 8, 2008)

I so pwn Vio in this game. I mean damn...he gets so humiliated when we play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

Halo said:


> OMG! I forgot to check and make sure the guy I was racing tonight is indeed the dude with the #1 time in DK Summit!  ARG!!! Must remember to verify tomorrow, the Mii looks exactly the same, I just don't remember the Japanese name! OMG! I gasm'd though, I beat him every single time!!!
> 
> Vio, we're tied according to my ACCURATE scoreboard.



Your scoreboard is rigged IMO, mine says I'm beating you by 12 wins and mine is more accurate. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> I so want to be as good as Vio in this game. I mean damn...he's so awesome when we play.



Why thank you Cal.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Why can't I have your hot body Cal?




*...LOL WAT?*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> *WHY AM I SO GAY!?*



It's alright Cal, you'll find a good man one day.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 8, 2008)

ROFL...that was a good edit there Vio. It's so cliched, but it was hilarious for some reason.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

See I can play the game just a dirty as you can Cal.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 8, 2008)

fabrication. its funny.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

You would know that better any of us Bayo.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 8, 2008)

*Glances at kingbayo's title*

Kallen>ZSS.

Edit: Heh I guess my post on your most recent blog was too extreme Vio, as it seems it was moderated.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 9, 2008)

@Nin & Cal......

i plead le' 5th.

@cal...Kallen is mine....and..and samus too..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2008)

@Cal

Lmao, I approved your retarded comments Cal.

@Bayo

Samus is far from yours Bayo. You can have Link.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Lmao, I approved your retarded comments Cal.
> 
> ...



loolollll link is indeed mine...jus..jus not smexually
ZSS is a two timing ho'bag


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> loolollll link is indeed mine...jus..jus not smexually
> ZSS is a two timing ho'bag



Hey hey, just because ZSS wants the best of the best(me) you can't hate her for that. 

Haha, lies, you do want Link for smex.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hey hey, just because ZSS wants the best of the best(me) you can't hate her for that.
> 
> Haha, lies, you do want Link for smex.



its true...u are the best
i've yet to have a legitimate victory over you in either brawl or kart.
ur a man's man. but once i defeat you, ZSS will come running back.

fuck samus. kallen's my bitch


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

Truth be told Vio...I actually only wanted to post one comment. But, there seemed to be an error..so I tried it again with a different sentence. The both showed up in the end though lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> its true...u are the best
> i've yet to have a legitimate victory over you in either brawl or kart.
> ur a man's man. but once i defeat you, ZSS will come running back.
> 
> fuck samus. kallen's my bitch



Lmao, I'm glad you see the truth Bayo. 

ZSS will never come back, cause she was never there in the first place. 

You can fight with Cal over Kallen.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Truth be told Vio...I actually only wanted to post one comment. But, there seemed to be an error..so I tried it again with a different sentence. The both showed up in the end though lol.




Oh, lol. 

Cal got owned by NF.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 9, 2008)

u own samus....cal owns kallen...
apparently, i lose...












orrrr......do I??????


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2008)

Lmao you gave up Kallen without much of a fight, c'mon Bayo I expected more.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao you gave up Kallen without much of a fight, c'mon Bayo I expected more.



This thread...

Anyway, Bayo didn't want to deal with my awesomeness so he gave Kallen up to me! MWAAHAHAHA!!


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 9, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> u own samus....cal owns kallen...
> apparently, i lose...
> 
> 
> orrrr......do I??????



...................
plans have been made....yesssssss....plans


p.s. cal, u are awesome....nin's the man...halo is mao zedong....
i've yet to find my place in this great circle of life...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2008)

Lmao, well we managed to keep this thread alive with our madness, can't stay the same for the SSBB matchmaking thread. :sweat


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ...................
> plans have been made....yesssssss....plans
> 
> 
> ...



Cal= awesome
Vio= The Man
Halo= fucking tease Mao Zedong wannabe..
kingbayo=


----------



## Halo (Jul 9, 2008)

Cal x Vio = LOVE!!! SEX!!!! PASSION!!!! X3 X3 X3


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Cal= awesome
> Vio= The Man
> Halo= fucking tease Mao Zedong wannabe..
> kingbayo=



 ? me?? 
hmmmm?



also, brawl thread is ultimate death. its still on a page where i posted something almost a month ago. sad really.



@Halo...

lololool. that sounds like the slogan for a cologne.
Ca'Vio....love, sex. PASSION. the new (gay) fragrance.


----------



## Halo (Jul 9, 2008)

I bet you they use that same fragrance when they hook up every night!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

You both *fail* so hard.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 9, 2008)

Halo said:


> I bet you they use that same fragrance when they hook up every night!



................., ugh.


----------



## Halo (Jul 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I am *FUCKING* hard for Vio!!!


 **


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn...looks like I have to deal with you both by myself.



I'm not hard for anyone lawl. Halo...it is you that is "wet" for us. Ballack or w/e is name is just a coverup for ur *extreme* lust for me and Vio smexing you. 



You can't fool us girl.


----------



## Halo (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, I'm wet at the thought of you two Brokebacks getting it on!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

Halo said:


> Yes, I'm wet at the thought of you two Brokebacks getting it on!



Lol god.....

This thread is pure gold. At any rate Halo, me and Vio would never "get it on". Well....I'm sure Vio would want to with me..

Too bad for him all my sweet ladies smex me up every night.

@Bayo...I see you just sitting there.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 9, 2008)

cal', ur good....
but halo has ur number 2nite. im not even needed.
I bid u...adu.

 good got-damn 1 tho halo.
until 2mar kiddies....this thread is fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## Halo (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG! CAL....you're BISEXUAL?! EVEN BETTER!!!!! X3

Bayo, Cal and Vio are so cute, I just love bringing it up! Love is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

Halo said:


> OMG! CAL....IMPREGNATE ME NOW! X3
> 
> Cal is so dam hot. Love is a beautiful thing!



I'm done with you now lol....I'm going to bed.


----------



## Halo (Jul 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm done with women lol....I'm going to *VIO's bed*.


 Looks like Cal is going to warm up the bed for the two fo you! Can I watch?!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm done with you now lol....I'm gonna go fap to videos of Elton John.







Halo said:


> Sounds good, I'm gonna go *Gasm* over and over to the though of Nin's sexy ass, omfg why won't he date me.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 9, 2008)

wow.... just wow... this thread sure has changed..... but it looks for the better!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

Halo said:


> Looks like Cal is going to warm up the bed for me! I can't wait to suck his PENORZ! I'm so damn wet!







Violent-nin said:


> God I'm a homo.





@DK....I'll leave you alone for now.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 9, 2008)

absolutly genious, this fabrication'ism.
quite fucking lol.

I shall sit back and enjoy le' entertainment.......until one of yous'guys try to fabricatilize me.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> absolutly genious, this fabrication'ism.
> quite fucking lol.
> 
> I shall sit back and enjoy le' entertainment.......*until one of yous'guys try to fabricatilize me.*



Hmmm should I really do this to Bayo...


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Hmmm should I really do this to Bayo...



hmmmm.....I expected more from u cal....

when I seen ur name before I scrolled down to the post, I thought the war may have come with ya quote....

I guess ur awesomness can't match with my new found  'ness 

p.s. kallen's mine.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> hmmmm....Cal you are certaintly epic beyond comparison....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why..thank you Bayo, it's always nice to have more fans.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Why..thank you Bayo, it's always nice when more people realize how *GAY* I am.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Cal is made of sex



Alright..I think we should end it with that. It's getting kinda old now lol.

Get on MSN Vio got a question for you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2008)

Can't Cal, PM your question I gotta go to work in a second so I'll respond tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 10, 2008)

@Cal & Nin.....


Nami for ULTIMATE win.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 10, 2008)

^I could take her if I wanted, but I'll let you play with her for a while before I make my move.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^I could take her if I wanted, but I'll let you play with her for a while before I make my move.



Home'wrecker.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 10, 2008)

^No not a home'wrecker Bayo, I'm just always looking to add to the many women I have on my "roster".


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm kinda disappointed Bayo, I was expecting a bigger and nicer sig. It is nice, but i was just expecting more... especially from you.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^No not a home'wrecker Bayo, I'm just always looking to add to the many women I have on my "roster".



first you "home'wreck" me (ZSS, plottin' for my Nami), now, u steal my .
Cal dubbed me , and now u try to take  away from me.......u kno wat Nin,  you,  you to hell.......you, you....thief'wrecker



@DK.....

oh don't worry brudda, this was just "the introductory offer".
eyes will google in the next offering.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 10, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> first you "home'wreck" me (ZSS, plottin' for my Nami), now, u steal my .
> Cal dubbed me , and now u try to take  away from me.......u kno wat Nin,  you,  you to hell.......you, you....thief'wrecker



Don't ever listen to Cal, he's brain-dead after all. 

Please Nami isn't something I really want, but I'll take it. Shit Aizen, is sexier than Nami and you know it.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't ever listen to Cal, he's brain-dead after all.
> 
> Please Nami isn't something I really want, but I'll take it. Shit Aizen, is sexier than Nami and you know it.



.....................okay so Aizen-sama is smexy ma'fucka.

but he doest have what Nami does.
"sweet oranges, and the warm sensations" 

also. u can't have Nami. stop it. haven't u done enuff damage.........(ZSS)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 10, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> .....................okay so Aizen-sama is smexy ma'fucka.
> 
> but he doest have what Nami does.
> "sweet oranges, and the warm sensations"
> ...



Haha so you admit it. 

As for Nami, she's been used more times than Cal's vibrator, true story. 

Also Bayo, my set>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>yours.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> God....penis is great



My god Vio...u really love the penorz don't you?


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha so you admit it.
> 
> As for Nami, she's been used more times than Cal's vibrator, true story.
> 
> Also Bayo, my set>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>yours.



holy shit. using my sidekick to post while at work fucked up my nami sig:amazed

i see what DK meant now. lemme go fix.


and so what if nami was used (like cal's vibrator ), she's mine now.......among others


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 10, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I really love being penetrated by penis, I can't live without penis in me.







kingbayo said:


> holy shit. using my sidekick to post while at work fucked up my nami sig:amazed
> 
> i see what DK meant now. lemme go fix.
> 
> ...



Rofl, your call. Don't come crying to me if you catch some disease from her.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Rofl, your call. Don't come crying to me if you catch some disease from her.



*NO*.....no, i will totally prove ppl wrong....
i will successfully turn a ho' into a housewife (and wear protection all the time)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry that's impossible. 

And there's no protection in the world that can save you from what she has.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry that's impossible.
> 
> And there's no protection in the world that can save you from what she has.



......damn u Nin....for my love for Nami dwindles every post u type
i shall find another vixen.....Nami still for the win tho


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 10, 2008)

Lmao, you know I'm just messing with you Bayo.

I don't really care for her at the moment, she's from One Piece right? If yeah, I don't even watch that anime yet.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, you know I'm just messing with you Bayo.
> 
> I don't really care for her at the moment, she's from One Piece right? If yeah, I don't even watch that anime yet.



MY GOD

please..PLEASE! for the love of the lord, watch it!!
seriously, one piece is the best anime my eyes ever settle upon
simply amazing. 

damn u. u almost made me lose my love for Nami.


ps. watch one piece.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, you know I just want your hot bod Bayo.
> 
> I don't really care for women at the moment, men is the way I swing.



Lol Vio...I never knew you had feelings for Bayo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Why do men love me so much but women hate me. I asked out Halo 50 times and everytime she said my penis was too small.



I pity you Cal. 

@Bayo

Lmao, it looks ok. I prefer Bleach.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I pity you Cal.
> 
> @Bayo
> 
> Lmao, it looks ok. I prefer Bleach.



@Nin....

i watched naruto. thought nuffin could touch it.
then i seen bleach...it was best shit since sliced oranges (Nami )....
but when i watched One piece last summer.....it was king.


Cal.....damn you.
Nin fabricatilize you b4 i can.....i getcha


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> @Nin....
> 
> i watched naruto. thought nuffin could touch it.
> then i seen bleach...it was best shit since sliced oranges (Nami )....
> ...



I've seen what One Piece has to offer, it's good, but I personally favor Bleach more. :sweat


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I've seen what One Piece has to offer, it's good, but I personally favor Bleach more. :sweat



_*BLASPHEMY!!!!*_

sike. naw. thats an endless argument tho.
when bleach_ is'nt_ in "filler-dom", it is fuckin genious.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey at least Bleach doesn't have horrible fillers like Naruto.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hey at least Bleach doesn't have horrible fillers like Naruto.



Naruto fillers should be outlawed


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2008)

Lmao, yeah pretty much. 

No races for me tonight, since I gotta work.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, yeah I'm so gay.
> 
> No races for me tonight, since I gotta sex my boyfriend




Lol..is this the only thing we can do to keep this thread alive? Oh, and Code Geass>>>>>OP=Bleach.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I love penis so much, which reminds me I gotta go out to pick out some more Elton John CD's. Oh, and Nin>>>>>Cal



Good to see your being more honest.

Well unlike you Cal, I'm working so it's hard to keep this thread alive just by talking about MKW since I haven't got a chance to play in a decent while.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I've seen what One Piece has to offer, it's good, but I personally favor Bleach more. :sweat



Yeah, Bleach > Death Note > Naruto + One Piece


----------



## Masurao (Jul 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Good to see you realize I'm gay.
> 
> Well unlike you Cal, I'm working so it's hard to keep this thread alive just by talking about sexy men since I haven't got a chance to play with them in a decent while.



Lol we need to stop this eventually. Anyway...I wanna bang the shit out of the girl in ur sig.

Lol wat?


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 11, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I'm gonna stop seeing women eventually. Anyway...I wanna bang the shit out of dudes ya dig.
> 
> Lol yup.



............


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 11, 2008)

Funky Kong > You.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 11, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> Luffy is so damn hot.



....Lol wat?



Ryuk said:


> CALAMITY>>>>Everyone.



Exactly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Yeah, Bleach > Death Note > Naruto + One Piece



Agreed. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Everyone on NF will figure out I'm gay eventually. Anyway...I wanna bang the shit out of the Bayo.
> 
> I'm horny for men.





kingbayo said:


> I love you too Cal.





Ryuk said:


> Garbage >>>>> Cal.



Edit:

@Halo

We are playing tonight (Saturday), you better be ready.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Edit:
> 
> @Halo
> 
> We are are going to a gay bar tonight (Saturday), you better be ready. I'ma get me some sexy ass from those men.



Lol.....


I can't believe we're still doing this lol


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Wow I'm gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...........Waht?? 


seriously tho, when was the last time we actually dicussed kart?? like the fact I can't get back to 7000vr pts.


----------



## Halo (Jul 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Edit:
> 
> @Halo
> 
> We are watching some gay porn tonight (Saturday), you better bring me a hot guy who I can practice my new moves with.


 Okay, so just like last time, I'll be videotaping it so you can rewatch and study your performance. Deal!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I can't believe my ass still hurts from that pounding I got last night from Bayo.





kingbayo said:


> You know I love you Cal.
> 
> 
> seriously tho, when was the last time we actually dicussed kart?? like the fact I can't get back to 7000vr pts cause I've been too busy having gay sex.





Halo said:


> Okay, so just like last time, I'll be going around the bar trying to get with any guy, since everytime I ask you out you reject me.



Sorry Halo.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 12, 2008)

*MY GOD!!!*......I've been fabricatilized


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> *MY GOD!!!*......I've been *molested*



Sorry to hear that Bayo. 

------

Halo get your ass on MSN.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry to hear that Bayo.
> 
> ------
> 
> Halo get your ass on MSN.



She doesn't want to play with you...she'd rather hang with a true G...who is none other than I.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry to hear that Bayo.
> 
> ------
> 
> Halo get your ass on MSN.



Nin you bastard........................fabricated


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> She doesn't want to play with you...she'd rather hang with a true G...who is none other than I.



Lmao, nah she's just scared to get her ass whooped in MKW. 



kingbayo said:


> Nin you bastard........................fabricated





---------

God...damn Bayo, now that's actually a good sig. Jiraiya approve. s


----------



## Masurao (Jul 13, 2008)

Nell>>>>Hitsugaya's Lieutenant


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2008)

I do have to agree with Cal on that one, though Matsumoto is still hawt.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I do have to agree with Cal on that one, though Matsumoto is still hawt.



Tell the girl in ur sig to pul her skirt up, pull her panties down, and bend over.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, nah she's just scared to get her ass whooped in MKW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Nin......



@Cal......
........................however, your thoughts of "vio" lating Sakura is hilarious


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2008)

Both you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get off my Sakura. 

I'm now changing my sig because of you two.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Both you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get off my Sakura.
> 
> I'm now changing my sig because of you two.



im afraid thats not possible, my boi' Cal wants to get *ON* her, not off.

also,  at changing ur sig. although im sure it will pee off Cal


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> im afraid thats not possible, my boi' Cal wants to get *ON* her, not off.
> 
> also,  at changing ur sig. although im sure it will pee off Cal



Cal wants to get ON you, not Sakura. True story. 

It's already been changed.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Cal wants to get ON you, not Sakura. True story.
> 
> It's already been changed.



..........i have no comeback, for your set is loverly

cant wait to i get bigger AVA's....125x125 sux

welp fellaz, i think ima go and see waht the rest of the forum has to offer, seeing as tho i havent lurked in like a year


----------



## Halo (Jul 13, 2008)

Bayo, are you racing tonight?

Vio is busy fapping to CAl's nudes, but will be on in 30 minutes. Are you in?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2008)

Actually no.

But I know you're getting wet to thought of me but enough is enough Halo.


----------



## Halo (Jul 13, 2008)

Vio mentioned that he's sadden by my recent lack of posting here. Could it be that I turn him on?  Is Vio...BISEXUAL?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 13, 2008)

Is anyone going to race today? I have the day off and will be online for the most part practicing new Karts and Bikes. I want to have some races before i go to visit some friends this Monday cause I hear they are good at this game and I want to be ready for them when I get there. So the more practice the better. =D


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 13, 2008)

@Dk....

yea, i may be on later today, gotta get NGaiden II out my system


@Halo....

lol, guess im 12hrs late to respond to your post 
i got bored and went to sleep.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2008)

Halo said:


> Vio mentioned that he's sadden by my recent lack of posting here. Could it be that I turn him on?  Is Vio...BISEXUAL?



Please, we all know the only gay man in here is Cal. Sorry Halo, I'm out of your league in both sexiness and in racing skill. 



Dark Kakashi said:


> Is anyone going to race today? I have the day off and will be online for the most part practicing new Karts and Bikes. I want to have some races before i go to visit some friends this Monday cause I hear they are good at this game and I want to be ready for them when I get there. So the more practice the better. =D



Sadly no, I got a soccer game in a bit then work tonight so no races for me.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah ok, That's fine man, good luck at the soccer game. I have been playing online for the most part today and practiced some new vehicles and I think i got better with some of them. So is all good. I'll hopefully race you guys later this week.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Please, we all know the only sexy man that gets all the ladies in here is Cal. Sorry Halo, Cal out of your league in both sexiness and in racing skill.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly no, I got a gay orgy in a bit then work tonight so no races for me.



Wow..thanks Vio. I know I'm awesome.


----------



## Halo (Jul 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Please, we all know the only gay men in here are me and Cal. Sorry Halo, I'm not in women, but if I was, you'd be my Goddess. pek


Its okay then Vio! You can still be my gay best friend!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Ah ok, That's fine man, good luck at the soccer game. I have been playing online for the most part today and practiced some new vehicles and I think i got better with some of them. So is all good. I'll hopefully race you guys later this week.



Thanks D K, we won. 

Good to hear you've been trying out different karts and bikes, definitely looking forward to the next time we race, hopefully sometime soon this week.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Wow..thanks Vio. I know I'm gay.



No problem Cal.



Halo said:


> Its okay then Vio! You can still be the man I want to screw so hard!



Yeah I know.

---------

@Cal & Halo

Ya'll double team me so much that I think you guys should just bone and get all your pent up sexual aggression out of the way.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 14, 2008)

I see u like the small tits as well Nin
@soi fong.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Do you want to smex me Cal?



Sorry Vio...I only go for women.





Violent-nin said:


> Ya'll double team me so much that I think you guys should just bone and get all your pent up sexual aggression out of the way.



I wouldn't mind boning Halo Lulz...unless she turns out to be a man.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> I see u like the small tits as well Nin
> @soi fong.



Lay off Bayo, go to your to your One Piece whores, though everyone knows the girls of Bleach murder One Piece any day of the week. Anyone says any different they're retarded. 




-CALAMITY- said:


> Vio...I only go for men. I love the cock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it'll be one of those things you figure out when your both naked together.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lay off Bayo, go to your to your One Piece men, though everyone knows the men of Bleach murder One Piece any day of the week. I'm so hot for Bleach men.



If that is the case....I'll gladly take Hinamori, Nell, Youruchii, and Rukia from you.






Violent-nin said:


> Maybe it'll be one of those things you figure out when your both naked together.



 

In other news....E3 is today.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> If that is the case....I'll gladly take Hinamori, Nell, Youruchii, and Rukia from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah you won't, stick to your Soul Eater ya ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Oh shit, I forgot all about E3, I'll be watching it today.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 14, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Sorry Vio...I only go for women.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it wouldnt be the 1st time i seen that occur on a forum
but i dont think u'll have that problem with Halo, she wouldnt lie, her names' Halo after all.............or......is it???



@Nin......
it's true. bleach whores are indeed sexier than one piece sluts. still, nami is ma' bitch


@Nin & Cal......
E3 is indeed upon us

also, i seen WANTED today. best movie all year IMO


----------



## Halo (Jul 14, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I wouldn't mind boning Halo Lulz...unless she turns out to be a man.


We can try it out and I guarantee you satisfaction!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

@Halo

Haha, well looks like you and Cal have a date. 

---------

Hey fat-ass, yeah you Halo, are we racing tonight?


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

Dude I didn't see your message until now, so are we racing?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

How do you not see it till now, check the thread more often Halo. 

Uh, give me a lil bit in the middle of a Brawl tournament.


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, I have my priorities ya know! I got my man to please. I know you boys miss me lots, but be patient!

Okay, I'm gonna shower then in that case. Post here when you're ready.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> How do you not see it till now, check the thread more often Halo.
> 
> Uh, give me a lil bit in the middle of a Brawl tournament.



A Brawl Tourney??


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

Cal, was it as good for you as it was for me?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 15, 2008)

Halo said:


> Cal, was it as good for you as it was for me?



I don't know....

I'm currently playing Pokemon Diamond, and making the little critters sex 24/7.It's pretty fascinating to watch.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

Glad to see you freaks hooked up finally.

Yeah Brawl doubles tournament going on in this forum I'm in, it's over now.


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

To be honest, it kinda sucked. You moaned Vio's name.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 15, 2008)

Halo said:


> To be honest, it kinda sucked. You moaned Vio's name.



Lol wat? I didn't moan anything...you were pleasently surprised to see my bulge was bigger than Ballacks. But, you still couldn't help moaning his name.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

Cal I hear you got Halo pregnant, way to go.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Cal I hear you got Halo pregnant, way to go.



Our baby is gonna be the best thing ever in everything.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, he'll suck at Mario Kart Wii just like his parents.


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

Vio, I actually don't know who the baby's father is. I think it could be yours too!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

Please I didn't touch you, it's gotta be Cal or perhaps Bayo.

We all know you like to get around Halo.


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

Please, I still remember the nervous face you had when you discovered the condom broke.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

Now now lets not make up lies, I never touched you so you can't blame me for a bastard child.

Like I said that could be anyones kid, shit It's probably Shaqs kid.


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

Sigh Did you already forget that I was roleplaying as Cal and then you decided you wanted to fuck? You love the cock so much.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

First of all you can't role-play worth a shit. 

Second, no to you, and hell no to Cal.

Third, stop trying to change the fact you've been around the block more times than a crack-head on the hunt.

Edit:

Looks like your baby's daddy went to bed.


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh I can't role play? I thought you said you haven't touched me either? What is it? Don't lie, you lost your virginity to me! I was your first!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

You wish Halo.

How do I know your on every single guy you see? That's because there's posters set up all over the city to stay away from you because of the many diseases you carry.


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

The same diseases YOU gave me!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

HAHAH, yeah right. Like I said I never touched your fat-ass.


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

The same ass you enjoy tapping every night?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

Cal need stop giving you drugs, because your obviously losing your mind.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol Nintendo E3 was fail.

@ Halo.. girl that was me tapping your ass last night. Why was it so tight?


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> A Brawl Tourney??



just turned in my Brawl game.....for le' money.

but.....but was it a mistake......
-----------------------------

also, Halo and Cal did the dancing monkey.....dance?? (smex ) y wasn't I informed, there's money to be had in such an occasion....internet pron
--------------
Edit: And in response to Halo's brood being mine, if it has carmel skin, brown eyes, nappy hair, and likes breast feeding (giggity), then maybe....just maybe...................its Nins


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2008)

You sold Brawl? 

@Cal

Yeah it was, they keep ignoring the hardcore gamers.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah..... 
its like a delightful mistake.
it was 36$ for it......but, I don't have brawl ne more......fond memories of gettin my ass whooped for hours by u


----------



## Halo (Jul 16, 2008)

Bayo, Cal and I hooked up a few times already. We've also had threesomes with Vio, but those failed because those two were two focused on each other. Its not my fault I don't have a penis.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2008)

Your such a whore Halo. 

You racing tonight at all fat-ass?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Your such a whore Halo.
> 
> You racing tonight at all fat-ass?



Yes she is...but she is a dirty, and wild whore.

I'll race you Vio.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 16, 2008)

@Cal & Nin
fucking Xbox E3 is full of exquisite win


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> @Cal & Nin
> fucking Xbox E3 is full of exquisite win



Not really, no..


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Not really, no..



it is the bizzness.

seriously tho, does nintendo have ANYthing coming out intresting??
Microsoft is stealing their "Mii" idea. Its sux, but it also benefits me.

One of the few things Wii had over other consoles is being swiped by MS.
And u kno those copy cats at sony wont be far behind


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> it is the bizzness.
> 
> seriously tho, does nintendo have ANYthing coming out intresting??
> Microsoft is stealing their "Mii" idea. Its sux, but it also benefits me.
> ...



E3 overall sucks. Sony, Ninteno, and Xbox all failed to deliver anything midly interesting with the exception of FF13 coming on Xbox. Even that though, won't come out for another year or so....so fuck.

I'll go back to being entertainted with my old DS games that are shitloads better than anything on the Wii atm.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to agree with Cal.

E3 was overall shit this year, yes Microsoft has the best conference but really that's not saying much this year.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> E3 overall sucks. Sony, Ninteno, and Xbox all failed to deliver anything midly interesting with the exception of FF13 coming on Xbox. Even that though, won't come out for another year or so....so fuck.
> 
> I'll go back to being entertainted with my old DS games that are shitloads better than anything on the Wii atm.



i guess im jus a good ol' boy whos easily satisfied. im highly intrigued for what 
MS is doing this fall

And regarding Wii, even tho these are "old" titles,
i take it you defeated Metroid,Zelda,M.Galaxy and No More Heroes???
these are the games (besides Kart) that keep me playing my Wii
all of which i've yet to conquer do to lack of time and extreme indolence.


Edit: yall racing tonite Nin, Halo???


----------



## Halo (Jul 16, 2008)

All I know is I'm fucking depressed that FF is no longer exclusive to PS3, now I definitely will be buying an Xbox which I've somewhat avoided for a while.....but, with Star Ocean there and FF as well, I really don't see why I shouldn't buy it. 

Vio wants to race me so badly tonight. I will dear, but I gotta shower first. Knowing you, you'll be peeking at me, sick perv!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> i guess im jus a good ol' boy whos easily satisfied. im highly intrigued for what
> MS is doing this fall
> 
> And regarding Wii, even tho these are "old" titles,
> ...



Yes I've beaten all those games you mentioned...with the most recent one being No More Heroes just last week. Brawl is boring as hell, and Mario Kart is boring offline. 

MS did have the best show seeing as I'm and RPG fan, but I already knew about all those games...with the exception of the FF13 multi-platform. I'm currently playing Pokemon Diamond right now, and that alone has more re-playability than any off the Wii titles currently out right now IMO.

I just picked up myself TWEWY, and have yet to touch that. There are a few other games I have for DS that I have yet to beat such as Zelda:tPH and FF3. Even my old games on DS that I have beaten are>>>wii library lol.

end of rant.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 16, 2008)

Halo said:


> All I know is I'm fucking depressed that FF is no longer exclusive to PS3, now I definitely will be buying an Xbox which I've somewhat avoided for a while.....but, with Star Ocean there and FF as well, I really don't see why I shouldn't buy it.



mmyesss Halo, join..........ussssssssssssssss


@Cal
that was indeed a contreversial rant.
altho i agree with you on brawl, hence my not having it ne more..............is that a good thing?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> mmyesss Halo, join..........ussssssssssssssss



Hey, hey ,hey...she's my self-proclaimed sex toy.


----------



## Halo (Jul 16, 2008)

Cal, its so hot when you're so assertive. 

Bayo, I've long been no to Xbox this will be such an odd transition for me. I'll probably end up getting a PS3 anyways...although, I really don't have any major games I care for there anymore. I'm not that big of a gamer, but I got a few titles I am fucking loyal to and Star Ocean is the main one.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

Halo said:


> Cal, its so hot when you're so assertive. .



Oh fuck.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 16, 2008)

Halo said:


> Cal, its so hot when you're so assertive.
> 
> Bayo, I've long been no to Xbox this will be such an odd transition for me. I'll probably end up getting a PS3 anyways...although, I really don't have any major games I care for there anymore. I'm not that big of a gamer, but I got a few titles I am fucking loyal to and Star Ocean is the main one.



Me too. i shocked myself when i got one 2years ago. but its totally worth it.........get one!

@ Cal.....

Im sorry brudda, and i also understand theres a paternity suit still in question next time think smart...wrap it up

(I thinks its wicked lol that we cant stay serious for more than 2 posts)


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> (I thinks its *wicked* lol that we cant stay serious for more than 2 posts)



Holy shit...haven't seen that word in a while.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Holy shit...haven't seen that word in a while.



yeahr.....i went there


----------



## Halo (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Vio stood me up tonight because he preferred playing in a sausagefest instead. This just shows his love for the cock.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2008)

Lmao Halo is so jealous of me not spending time with her she has to make up lies. I know you want my cock and all, but come on this is getting out of hand.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao Halo is so jealous of me not spending time with her she has to make up lies. I know you want my cock and all, but come on this is getting out of hand.



Whut you talking bout willis?

Halo sucked my Penorz last night. It was fantastic...she's great.


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

Your cock was limp last time Vio! 

Cal, you're so big.  I'm glad I pleased you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

Sucking every guys dick in NF would of course make Halo pro.

What you talking about, you ain't never touch me penis nor will you ever, you can't even beat me in MKW after all.

Edit:

Hey Fat-Ass you racing tonight?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sucking every guys dick in NF would of course make Halo pro.




Oh fuck...she's done it to everyone? Or are you just jealous cuz you can't have Halo's lips inhaling your manhood?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Oh fuck...she's done it to everyone? Or are you just jealous cuz you can't have Halo's lips inhaling your manhood?



Why would I? Halo has vampire teeth, she's bound to bite off your dick sooner or later Cal.


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

Well...I did manage to suck the life outta Cal last night. 

Vio, is it because I'm a WOMAN that's why you weren't aroused? Is it?! Well, if you didn't like women, you should have told me! I might race, but most likely not! XD Jury duty tomorrow morning.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like Vio is all alone tonight...such a poor pathetic guy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

Alright then.

Well you and Cal go have sex with each other, I'm gonna go race then.

Edit:

Not really fool


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright then.
> 
> Well you and Cal go have sex with each other, I'm gonna go race then.




We've had so much in the past few days. I need a break lol. You go ahead and race. I have money now from a settlement due to an accident, so I can buy a new router now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

It's not nice to lie Cal, you have no money your broke as shit.


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

You just want me and Cal to fuck so you can watch. 

Dammit, I got the wrong starting time for Project Runway!

~goes to shower~ If I race it'll be for like 20 minutes max.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It's not nice to lie Cal, you have no money your broke as shit.



I'm actuallly not lying you whore. I being honest for once.


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

So Cal, that means you lied to me when you said you like women?  Why do you two always lie to me?! I can't help it I lack cock.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 17, 2008)

.........................yea, im in lust with Nell


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> You just want me and Cal to fuck so you can watch.
> 
> Dammit, I got the wrong starting time for Project Runway!
> 
> ~goes to shower~ If I race it'll be for like 20 minutes max.



Don't bother if it's gonna be 20 mins.



-CALAMITY- said:


> I'm actuallly not lying you whore. I being honest for once.



I'll believe that when I see it, but I know I won't so stop lying.



Halo said:


> So Cal, that means you lied to me when you said you like women?  Why do you two always lie to me?! I can't help it I lack cock.



We all know you have a penis, and love sucking penis, it's simple as that, stop trying to trick us you she-male. 

Edit: 

@Bayo

Sorry man, Nell doesn't like guys who sell Brawl.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> So Cal, that means you lied to me when you said you like women?  Why do you two always lie to me?! I can't help it I lack cock.



I would never lie to you babe. You give me all the pleasure all my other girls could not offer.

@Bayo....Nell does not want you lusting over her.


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

Vio denied me the 20 minute quickie session, he clearly doesn't want me to interfere with his sausagefest tonight. Ghey! 

Cal, really?  Don't lie to me!


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 17, 2008)

....@ all above posts.....
.....really need to rename this thread -

to the "ultra gay, suck my penorz, halo, cal, vio (sometimes bayo) orgy cant tell if im really gay man or women.....match making thread...to the fifth power kamehameha.



also, Nell loves me. she told me sell brawl


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> to the "ultra gay, suck my penorz, halo, cal, vio (sometimes bayo) orgy cant tell if im really gay man or women.....match making thread...to the fifth power kamehameha.
> 
> 
> 
> also, Nell loves me. she told me sell brawl



Waaay to wordy Bayo. How about just the "*Epic Thread of Cal*" or "*Halo's Whore Service*"

Nell didn't tell you to sell it fool...she's not real. SRS BUISNESS.:amazed


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Waaay to wordy Bayo. How about just the "*Epic Thread of Cal*" or "*Halo's Whore Service*"
> 
> Nell didn't tell you to sell it fool...she's not real. SRS BUISNESS.:amazed



your names are selfish cal....funny and truebut selfish


and Nels' real alrite...Real_____________ (<insert what you may into the blank.)


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

Geez...its "Vio loves Cock in his arse!"


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> Geez...its "Vio loves Cock in his arse!"



hmmmm.....its* funny*, it (maybe) *true*, and its *not selfish*...hmmmm,
may have a winner..now, for cal's approval


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

@Cal

Prove you got money bitch.

@Bayo

Nah Nell don't want you, perhaps the under-age one is all you can hope for.

@Halo

You love cock in every hole you have, fact.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 17, 2008)

^ he returns with swift judgement of the verbal kind.

Nin.....i dont like loli, whom ever told you so........saw nothing, _*NOTHING*_


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Prove you got money bitch.



How exactly do you suggest I do this?


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Halo
> 
> You love cock in every hole you have, fact.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ^ he returns with swift judgement of the verbal kind.
> 
> Nin.....i dont like loli, whom ever told you so........saw nothing, _*NOTHING*_



Your not fooling anyone, we got evidence. 

Stop harassing those poor kids.



-CALAMITY- said:


> How exactly do you suggest I do this?



Gee I dunno, by a router you fool and get online.

But that won't happen obviously.

Edit:

@Halo

Nothing except you got more diseases than a homeless mans tooth brush.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Your not fooling anyone, we got evidence.
> 
> Stop harassing those poor kids.



Halooo, Nin calling me a pedefile....get him


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

You loved my love caves Vio! 



kingbayo said:


> Halooo, Nin calling me a pedefile....get him


WEll....it takes one to know one. Vio is a Pedo himself.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

Halo is a she-male. Fact.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> You loved my love caves Vio!
> 
> WEll....it takes one to know one. Vio is a Pedo himself.



OoOOOOoooo......_FACE_...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

Hush Bayo, you don't have permission to speak.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Halo is a she-male. Fact.



*I AM THE NEXT COMING OF JESUS CHRIST. FACT*


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm the shemale that Vio keeps coming back for more.

I'm getting buttraped in scrabble.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hush Bayo, you don't have permission to speak.



*HEY!*...hey you....shut up...shhhhhut it,
or Halo will getcha

you kno...._THEE Halo_, yea u kno who she is.


Edit: meh, bout to pay Nel a visit, and go to sleep.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

If Halo is a she-male...then Bayo doesn't like Hentai. Therefore...it's impossible for her to be a she-male.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> *I AM NEXT CUMING IN HALOS MOUTH. FACT*





Halo said:


> I want to fuck Vio so badly.
> 
> I'm getting buttraped in scrabble.



That's cause you lose @ everything.



kingbayo said:


> *HEY!*...hey you....shut up...shhhhhut it,
> or Halo will getcha
> 
> you kno...._THEE Halo_, yea u kno who she is.
> ...



Your about to pay Ishida a visit, so quiet.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> If Halo is a she-male...then *Bayo* doesn't *like Hentai*. Therefore...it's impossible for her to be a she-male.



there can be *NO*.......other truth than this.
therefore, as cal so elegantly put it, halo is not a she-male....NONE
for Halo.......Halo...................she is my mother!!!!!!(enter 'plot thickens' 1930's theme music)


also go to hell Nin.. i go sleep nown.


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

bayo and Cal know what they're talking about. 

I sleep too!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> there can be *NO*.......other truth than this.
> therefore, as cal so elegantly put it, halo is not a she-male....NONE
> for Halo.......Halo...................she is my mother!!!!!!(enter 'plot thickens' 1930's theme music)
> 
> ...



You guys all have a hard on for Halo it seems. 

Go to sleep Bayo, you've already lost.



Halo said:


> bayo and Cal know what they're talking about.
> 
> I sleep too!



Thank god! *coughs*

I mean byeeeee!


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2008)

Vio invited himself to Cal's bed last night. Talk about raepist.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

It's smex time.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 18, 2008)

yes cal...it is


----------



## Halo (Jul 18, 2008)

Vio will be jealous if you two get it on with a woman.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 18, 2008)

Halo said:


> Vio will be jealous if you two get it on with a woman.



Screw Vio, it's not my fault he doesn't fancy women like yours truly. Now.....

Are you ready to get "dominated" Halo?


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 18, 2008)

smex.......


----------



## Halo (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought it was my turn to get dominated.  But oh well, lets do it anyways! Bayo, please join us!


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 18, 2008)

smex........


----------



## Masurao (Jul 18, 2008)

Halo said:


> I thought it was my turn to get dominated.  But oh well, lets do it anyways! Bayo, please join us!



Belive me...Bayo is not needed. I have more than enough.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Belive me...Bayo is not needed. I have more than enough.



you crazy son??
shiiiiiiiiit, you kno what they say, once you go black....


----------



## Masurao (Jul 18, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> you crazy son??
> shiiiiiiiiit, you kno what they say, once you go black....



Don't call me son...son.

I am the ture G.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Don't call me son...son.
> 
> I am a turkey.



you ah jive turkey 




sleep befalls me early 2nite kiddies, ta'ta for now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 18, 2008)

You three could hardly have a page worth of conversation, shows how much I'm needed to keep this thread alive.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You three could hardly have a page worth of conversation, shows how much I'm needed to keep this thread alive.



naw, that aint it. 
too busy having smexification.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 18, 2008)

dude Mario Kart is pissing me off, I was at 8,800 points, and my connection was lost during a race, so i lost like 200 something. then it happens again the next race. omg  I am so mad at this point....then my next race my wires start messing up, and I couldnt see the damn screen. so now I am at 8200


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 18, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> dude Mario Kart is pissing me off, I was at 8,800 points, and my connection was lost during a race, so i lost like 200 something. then it happens again the next race. omg  I am so mad at this point....then my next race my wires start messing up, and I couldnt see the damn screen. so now I am at 8200



Yeah disconnections are one of the main things that piss me off as well, especially when you have high VR points. I was @ 9, 202 once and I disconnected one race and it dropped me back down to 8,928. I worked back up to the 9000's but can't remember the exact number at the moment.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 18, 2008)

^HA! yea, i was at about 7400, i lost due to stupid play and item rape.
 i havent seen the #7 since. im now at 6400, and losing intrest.



@Nin....
so am i to assume that you've seen Dark Knight???


----------



## Masurao (Jul 18, 2008)

I see it Sunday...this movie is gonna be the shit.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I see it Sunday...this movie is gonna be the shit.



Ima goin Monday


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 19, 2008)

I've already seen it, it was one of the best movies I have ever seen. The Joker was amazing. Anyway is anyone on right now


----------



## Halo (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I see it Sunday...this movie is gonna be the shit.


OMG Cal. So am I! pek


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Halo said:


> OMG Cal. So am I! pek



Awesome..

How about a little "overtime" afterward? If you want to bring some of your girlfriends that's fine with me too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Well that sig has been over-used than Halo so yes better than your sig.

"Lets put a smile on that face!"


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well that sig has been over-used than Halo so yes better than your sig.
> 
> "Lets put a smile on that face!"



Shut up Drew...you've probably PSed that sig image to have them nude. Anyway...the "why so serious" fad needs to stop it's getting kind of old. 

Can't wait to see movie though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Shut up Drew...you've probably PSed that sig image to have them nude. Anyway...the "why so serious" fad needs to stop it's getting kind of old.
> 
> Can't wait to see movie though.



Obviously I did fool, but I also seen the original as many peoples sigs on NF so I never bothered putting as my sig, instead I just saved it away in my personal stash. 

Hey fool get a job yet? That's what I thought.

Don't worry, "It's all part of the plan"

Go see the movie NOW!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Obviously I did fool, but I also seen the original as many peoples sigs on NF so I never bothered putting as my sig, instead I just saved it away in my personal stash.
> 
> Hey fool get a job yet? That's what I thought.
> 
> ...



I sincerly hope you won't be using Dark Knight quotes contantly lol. No, I haven't gotten a job yet you harlot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes I will bitch, every opportunity I get. 

Movie is so awesome definitely takes the title as best superhero movie ever made along with the original Superman.

What about your accident money or whatever?

Summer is half-way, why even bother getting a job now?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yes I will bitch, every opportunity I get.
> 
> Movie is so awesome definitely takes the title as best superhero movie ever made along with the original Superman.
> 
> ...



I have recieved the settlement. I just have to go out and buy one now. Good point about the job lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Lmao, well prove me wrong and go get your router.

SC4 comes out by the end of this month, I'll have the game but probably won't have the PS3 till the week after SC4's release.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, well prove me wrong and go get your router.
> 
> SC4 comes out by the end of this month, *I'll have the game but probably won't have the PS3 till the week after SC4's release*.



Good....suffer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Bitch. 

You going to get the premium edition?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Bitch.
> 
> You going to get the premium edition?



Yeah maybe, but I won't have you to look foward to fighting because we're getting it on two different systems. I won't get a chance to kick ur ass.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah maybe, but I won't have you to look foward to fighting because we're getting it on two different systems. I won't get a chance to kick ur ass.



Why the hell would people bother getting it on 360, the system is fine and all, but the controller design isn't the greatest for fighting games.

PS3>>>>>>360 fighting game wise.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> PS3<<<<<<<360 for now in terms of overall library.




fix'd 

At any rate, this is not the place for a console war, and both of their future libraries shit on Wii so....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> fix'd
> 
> At any rate, this is not the place for a console war, and both of their future libraries shit on Wii so....



Obviously.

SNES>>>>>All other systems though by far.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well that sig has been *over-used than Halo *so yes better than your sig.
> 
> "Lets put a smile on that face!"



DAMN......halo sure is a slut.

ne way, thanx for lettin me kno sig been overused. im never on the forum for real so i dont kno wat been used or not. but i still have many other sigs

@cal.....
360 version of SC4 eh?? thats where the trade in for brawl went to
We shall fight, yes?

Nin, you suck for getting ps3 version. you, you just suck
...........cant remember wat else yall was talkin bout( ^ ), so i shut up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> DAMN......halo sure is a slut.
> 
> ne way, thanx for lettin me kno sig been overused. im never on the forum for real so i dont kno wat been used or not. but i still have many other sigs




Lmao no problem. 




> @cal.....
> 360 version of SC4 eh?? thats where the trade in for brawl went to
> We shall fight, yes?
> 
> ...



Yeah while you guys have your newb-sauce battles in SC4, I'll be in actual competitive matches.

All the good players are getting the PS3 version. 

Edit:

Anyways no races for me tonight since I have work.

@Halo if you wanna try and re-take the score we'll have to play tomorrow night if your up for it, since I have to work Monday as well.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bullshit Nin.....360 is the businezz and u kno it. (altho ps3 will be had by me in 4mths time)

and......what exactly is your occupation my friend?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Nah 360 only has a few games I'd like to play on it. The online is of course great, but I never was fond of the controller design.

I'll have a PS3 in a month or less. 

I work security. I don't always get a lot of shifts a week, but the pay is extremely good plus all I have to do is patrol a bit then I just sit around and watch movies since theres nothing going on.

I mostly work during the night, but I have done day shifts before, for mostly big events.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Whatever Vio...Bayo and I will be better than you in SCIV. I was king in the dreamcast version, and was decent in the other two versions that followed. It would be a good fight, but I would still win due to my epic abilities.

I look foward to fight you Bayo..though I must warn you don't come crying to me when Kilik and Sueng-mina own you. nice Kallen set btw.

Btw Vio, I hope you get fired from your job.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Whatever Vio...Bayo and I will be better than you in SCIV. I was king in the dreamcast version, and was decent in the other two versions that followed. It would be a good fight, but I would still win due to my epic abilities.
> 
> I look foward to fight you Bayo..though I must warn you don't come crying to me when Kilik and Sueng-mina own you. nice Kallen set btw.
> 
> Btw Vio, I hope you get fired from your job.




Please beating your little brother doesn't mean you were king/good in the game, talk to me when you winning tournaments and money matches. 

Xia owns everyone else, and I will continue to prove that fact in SC4, it's not going to be like Brawl where I main random, sure I'll use everyone in SC4 here and there but it's all about Xia.

Bitch, don't be jealous cause I have a job and you don't.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah 360 only has a few games I'd like to play on it. The online is of course great, but I never was fond of the controller design.
> 
> I'll have a PS3 in a month or less.
> 
> ...




damn, thats sound great. 
my job sux (furniture store). altho i lift shit all day, and it makes me strong and shit, I hate cuz of the pay. (very sucky low.)

also, the 360 controller reminds me of Dreamcast, one of the best controllers ever, besides PS(controllers) of course



EDIT: @cal....
ever since i been good/great at fighting games/sports games,
its never really been about winning, i just love competition (jus ask Nin, played him in brawl for hours without winning once)

however, dreamcast version SC, i too was le' King.
gamecube, ppl feared and revered my grand Link. i havent played SC3 for numerous reasons (i was broke,1) but it will indeed be fun brudda.

Nin!!!!!..........360 whore
for it will be ashame to not battle you in this most glorious fighting game.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Please beating your little brother doesn't mean you were king/good in the game, talk to me when you winning tournaments and money matches.
> 
> Xia owns everyone else, and I will continue to prove that fact in SC4, it's not going to be like Brawl where I main random, sure I'll use everyone in SC4 here and there but it's all about Xia.
> 
> Bitch, don't be jealous cause I have a job and you don't.



Lol I never entered a tourney for te DC version...I was just better than everyone I fought in the game. I might have used the wrong terminolgy when I said I was king( modesty from Cal??) but I was really good.

I was better in SC3 then I was in SC2, but it had nothing to do with the controller.

Not jealous at all I am just being a jackass.

*SEUNG-MINA>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>XIA*

@Bayo...you ain't strong byatch.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> ( modesty from Cal??)


.....can this be???




> *SEUNG-MINA>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>XIA*


^mmmmyessss 
*BUT!!*............Sophitia>>>>>>Seung Mina>>>Xia




> @Bayo...you ain't strong byatch.


Chu say chump??


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, but you can have Kallen Bayo. I'll stick with Lightning.

MWAHAHHAHHA!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> damn, thats sound great.
> my job sux (furniture store). altho i lift shit all day, and it makes me strong and shit, I hate cuz of the pay. (very sucky low.)
> 
> also, the 360 controller reminds me of Dreamcast, one of the best controllers ever, besides PS(controllers) of course
> ...



Yeah my job can be pretty pimp @ times.

Meh 360 is somewhat okay. SNES is the greatest controller of all time as well as the system and Playstation controller design is a rip-off of SNES so it gets automatic seal of approval.

Don't worry about SC3 that game was pretty broken.



-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol I never entered a tourney for te DC version...I was just better than everyone I fought in the game. I might have used the wrong terminolgy when I said I was king( modesty from Cal??) but I was really good.
> 
> I was better in SC3 then I was in SC2, but it had nothing to do with the controller.
> 
> ...



I guess that's something, but still I don't say I'm good @ games unless I'm winning tournaments and so on but that's just me.

SC3 wasn't that great of a game, SC2 was better especially for competitive play.

Yeah you excel at being a jackass. 




kingbayo said:


> .....can this be???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You guys must been on crack.

Xia>>Taki>>>>Sophitia>>>>>Cassandra>>>>>>>>>>>Seung Mina>>>Ivy>>>>>Killik. 

Edit: 

Gay 10 image limit.

@Cal

Nice avy, though the quality of the stock looks weird to me. She's smexy though she's basically a female version of Cloud.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Nice avy, though the quality of the stock looks weird to me. She's smexy though she's basically a female version of Cloud.




Yeah I know..I was just testing it out to see how it would look. I'm trying to find a better quality now.

Speaking of Cloud I need to go back and finish that game since I was on the final boss. I beat FF 1, and FF 9-12. I'm working on FF3 for the DS now, and I'm about 75% of the way through FF IV on GBA.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I know..I was just testing it out to see how it would look. I'm trying to find a better quality now.
> 
> Speaking of Cloud I need to go back and finish that game since I was on the final boss. I beat FF 1, and FF 9-12. I'm working on FF3 for the DS now, and I'm about 75% of the way through FF IV on GBA.



Lightning eh??hmm?

im currently, as we type, am playin NGII, its pretty damn Boss. Havent played GTA4 in like a month:sweat.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyways I'm off to work, have fun boys and girls.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> Lightning eh??hmm?
> 
> im currently, as we type, am playin NGII, its pretty damn Boss. Havent played GTA4 in like a month:sweat.



Where are you in the game? My dad went through the game earlier this summer, and my bro is playing it now too.(they are both gamers...go figure lol.)

@vio GTFO


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Where are you in the game? My dad went through the game earlier this summer, and my bro is playing it now too.(they are both gamers...go figure lol.)
> 
> @vio GTFO



well on NinjaG, im on chapter 11,
and on GTA.......(cant really remember :sweat) i think i jus finished bank heist mission...i think.



_HA! _Nin, so u _DO_ have responsibilities...here i am thinkin you were indolent like my self just like cal said, GTFO


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> well on NinjaG, im on chapter 11,




Hmm....I don't quite remeber what level that was. I think it was the one that talked about "A something(what was this??) Gravestone"? Oh well, I'll probably give the game a shot after my younger bro beats it.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Hmm....I don't quite remeber what level that was. I think it was the one that talked about "A something(what was this??) Gravestone"? Oh well, I'll probably give the game a shot after my younger bro beats it.



u kno half the time im not even payin attention to the storylinei think it supposed to be the final battle between Genshin and Ryu
i jus like all the blood and guts

yea, u should play it, quite fun. so what is ur lil bro difficulty, or what difficulty he playin on?? im playin on warrior.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> u kno half the time im not even payin attention to the storylinei think it supposed to be the final battle between Genshin and Ryu
> i jus like all the blood and guts
> 
> yea, u should play it, quite fun. so what is ur lil bro difficulty, or what difficulty he playin on?? im playin on warrior.



Well...I believe he's playing on the hardest level. You still have about 3 more chapters to go, and it only gets harder from what I've seen. Also, Ayane's clevage has increased this game. You se her before that last chapter.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Also, Ayane's clevage has increased this game.



yessss. they where, how you say, luscious :risu.......makes me wanna have smex (with Halo)


----------



## Halo (Jul 19, 2008)

The way you three carry such an elaborate conversation while I'm away just shows you guys love the penis.  Its cool how we all have a common interest besides Mario Kart!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Halo said:


> The way you three carry such an elaborate conversation while I'm away just shows you guys love the penis.  Its cool how we all have a common interest besides Mario Kart!



My room, 2:00 tomorrow. I'll be waiting. Don't make me wait woman.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 19, 2008)

Halo said:


> The way you three carry such an elaborate conversation while I'm away just shows you guys love the penis.  Its cool how we all have a common interest besides Mario Kart!



oh no my dear, its not the penis that _I_ crave, but the 'watchu have' between ur inner thighs instead

cant speak for Nin and Cal


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> oh no my dear, its not the penis that _I_ crave, but the 'watchu have' between ur inner thighs instead
> 
> cant speak for Nin and Cal



I actually almost feel sorry for Halo. Coming in this thread and gets sexually harrassed.

So let me change the off topic subject, what was your favorite FF Halo?


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I actually almost feel sorry for Halo. Coming in this thread and gets sexually harrassed.
> 
> So let me change the off topic subject, what was your favorite FF Halo?



you rite.

i kno this may be blashemist, but i never sat thru an entire FF game:sweat


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2008)

Believe it or not, I haven't played a whole lot of FF. I think I stared on 9 and I never played the classic 7 and 8s. lol, I never bothered buying them once I started and probably won't for a while. I'm not a big gamer.

So out of the ones I've actually played....which is not a lot lot, its probably X, but I preferred the battle system of 12 a lot more, but storyline was weak...WEAK.

Also, there is no such as me getting sexually harassed, its usually the other way around.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

Halo said:


> Believe it or not, I haven't played a whole lot of FF. I think I stared on 9 and I never played the classic 7 and 8s. lol, I never bothered buying them once I started and probably won't for a while. I'm not a big gamer.
> 
> So out of the ones I've actually played....which is not a lot lot, its probably X, but I preferred the battle system of 12 a lot more, but storyline was weak...WEAK.
> 
> Also, there is no such as me getting sexually harassed, its usually the other way around.



Ah...I see

Lol...yeah they are very time consuming. I'm only really able to play them during the summer. This summer has been really lazy for me, since I don't have a job yet, and not involved in sports anymore( used to do Baseketball, Swimming, and was in a bowling league)...so I'm able to play quite a bit.

So you don't mind my "advances" to you.


Edit: Fuck this ava looks great in terms of quality...why can't I find a higher quality of Lightning? All the pics of her have shit quality.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

so apparently my sig is getting screwd. fuckin photobucket,
i posted way more skimpy shit than this.......bitches.


also i agree with Halo.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> so apparently my sig is getting screwd. fuckin photobucket,
> i posted way more skimpy shit than this.......bitches.
> 
> 
> also i agree with Halo.



Lol then get another picture. Unfortuantley for me...there aren't a whole bunch of Lightning pics out right now.

The one I picked worked best for an ava, but all of the pics I've found that are the same as the ava I had earlier have bad quality, maybe I'm doing something wrong in PS? 

The one I have now though is pretty damn cool, and also from FFXIII.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol then get another picture. Unfortuantley for me...there aren't a whole bunch of Lightning pics out right now.
> 
> The one I picked worked best for an ava, but all of the pics I've found that are the same as the ava I had earlier have bad quality, maybe I'm doing something wrong in PS?
> 
> The one I have now though is pretty damn cool, and also from FFXIII.



yea, that one is cool.

and dammnit, i dont wanna another pic, this 1's great.
donchu see her 'backfield in motion' 

EDIT> jus googled "lightning" for ya.
some images popped up, but you may have them already.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> yea, that one is cool.
> 
> and dammnit, i dont wanna another pic, this 1's great.
> donchu see her 'backfield in motion'



Lol..while that pic is certaintly well drawn *coughs* there are better Kallen pictures out there.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol..while that pic is certaintly well drawn *coughs* there are better Kallen pictures out there.



I kno, i have a bevy of 'em



also- 



EDIT 2... again, you may have these already, jus look like great qual.-


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2008)

I like advances towards me, I like initiatives and aggression. I like it lots. Flexibility is nice too!


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol, I tired that pic out as an ava, and didn't really like how it look compared to the one I had earlier. Thanks for trying to help though. Just need to have a better quality of one I had earlier. The one I have currently is great for now.




Halo said:


> I like advances towards me, I like initiatives and aggression. I like it lots. Flexibility is nice too!



I have some pent up aggression that needs "releasing" care to volunteer Halo?


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol, I tired that pic out as an ava, and didn't really like how it look compared to the one I had earlier. *Thanks for trying to help though*. Just need to have a better quality of one I had earlier. The one I have currently is great for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



more modesty?? seriously, is this Cal, or someone pretending to be.....

and lmao at comment to Halo,
im bout to watch bleach......ima leave you to smex birds....alooooonepek


P.s.....





> I have some pent up aggression that needs "releasing"


me too


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> im bout to watch bleach......ima leave you to smex birds....alooooonepek



Ichigo really needs to man up and fuck Orihime. I would have by now if I were him.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Ichigo really needs to man up and fuck Orihime. I would have by now if I were him.



its true, and yuroichi (she seems easy)


Edit....
sleep.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> its true, and yuroichi (she seems easy)



While Yuroichi is nice, and all I doubt she'd give it up. It's like Masumoto was seemigly easy at first, and look what happnes to guys that try to get "aquainted" with her.

I dropped Bleach anyway so w/e.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

Orihime is Aizen's bitch plain and simple. 

Anyways it's all about IchiRuki. 

--------

I'll be racing Sunday, so Halo and Bayo if your interested let me know.

@Cal don't even bother saying your gonna race, cause your broke ass still haven't fixed your Wifi.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal don't even bother saying your gonna race, cause your broke ass still *haven't* fixed your Wifi.



Proper use of the english language is always encouraged. Learn to use it properly. It would be "hasn't" not "haven't" in this case dumbass.

I also supported IchiRukia when I watched Bleach, but I also hate Orihime. I've told Vio before, the only way she can redeem herself to me is if she comes out of the T.V and gives me a tit fuck.

But, we all know that's impossible so...

btw, Vio I finally found that damn amazing Tifa cos-play I mentioned a while ago. Fucking hot.





I made a set of the cos-player, and put it in the Giveaway section. If you want it Vio go claim it.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

damn cal, didnt kno u dropped bleach
what exactly is the reason?? (besides hating orihime....with her big tits)

Nin what time u tryna play Kart??


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

@Cal

Seen that cosplay before.

As for earlier in my post, fuck off. 

I just got home from work and was dead tired so cut me a break. Plus we can go ask Timbers and Phantom just how bad your spelling and grammar is.

@Bayo

Maybe 10ish.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Seen that cosplay before.
> 
> ...




Of course you've seen it, I still want to ravage it though.

As for my spelling it is something made of win and god.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha sure there Cal.

Go fix your Wifi bitch.

I'm off to my B-ball game, be back later.


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2008)

Vio has a life outside of here? IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

ahhhh!
Jason Taylor to Redskins!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyways I'm going online to race in 10 mins, just gotta set up my Wii again. 

-------------

If anyone cares, we won lol...85-77.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Anyways I'm going online to race in 10 mins, just gotta set up my Wii again.
> 
> -------------
> 
> If anyone cares, we won lol...85-77.



damn. watchu play for, a city league or sumin??
and congrats on win

i been playin twighlight princess since 4pm 
i guess i can play kart


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> damn. watchu play for, a city league or sumin??
> and congrats on win
> 
> i been playin twighlight princess since 4pm
> i guess i can play kart



Yep, and thanks Bayo.

I'm in a room feel free to join, I'll be using The Joker Mii of course.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

i think wii should incorporate 'gamer points' or sumin to the degree of such.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

Knowing Nintendo, they probably won't.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Knowing Nintendo, they probably won't.



i believe it will give ppl the incentive to wanna play/finish games more.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

@Bayo

More than likely.

Taking a break from racing till Halo is ready.

Gonna go Brawl meanwhile.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Bayo
> 
> More than likely.
> 
> ...



ahh brawl, how i known thee.

welp, guess i go look at some doujin


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit! Batman was pure epic win. I might go see it again.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

I've seen it twice now, currently looking for a nice quality rip of it.

Need to watch The Joker scenes over and over and over.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone up for a race?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

...You actually got your Wifi fixed?

I seriously doubt you did.


----------



## Halo (Jul 21, 2008)

If Cal actually got his WiFi fixed, I will consider racing.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ...You actually got your Wifi fixed?
> 
> I seriously doubt you did.



Well I got my new router if that counts for anything.

But....I don't have Kart with me. I left it up at my mothers house.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

Halo said:


> If Cal actually got his WiFi fixed, I will consider racing.



What was the score for you?

Mine says: 239 - 208 in my favor. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Well I got my new router if that counts for anything.
> 
> But....I don't have Kart with me. I left it up at my mothers house.



No fucking way. 

Figures Cal, you fail so hard. I couldn't race tonight anyways got work in a hour.

Got plenty of time to race and brawl the rest of the week though. 

Now...."Lets put a smile on that face!"


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> What was the score for you?
> 
> Mine says: 239 - 208 in my favor.



Christ how much do you huys "play" with each other? I'll be able to turn my record around now on you Vio.

Also, calm the fuck down Vio...I know you got the hots for me but jeez. I knew you guys couldn't live without me on WiFi.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Christ how much do you huys "play" with each other? I'll be able to turn my record around now on you Vio.
> 
> Also, calm the fuck down Vio...I know you got the hots for me but jeez. I knew you guys couldn't live without me on WiFi.



Why...jealous Cal?

Turning that record around would be like hell freezing over, it won't happen. The only way you could hope for it to happen is if you and Halo team up and she tries to kill me every single race and lets you place higher than us. 

Hardly. We did just fine without you. Your just the idiot who said he'd be on a lot when Summer came around and wasn't able to deliver on that.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Why...jealous Cal?
> 
> Turning that record around would be like hell freezing over, it won't happen. The only way you could hope for it to happen is if you and Halo team up and she tries to kill me every single race and lets you place higher than us.
> 
> Hardly. We did just fine without you. Your just the idiot who said he'd be on a lot when Summer came around and wasn't able to deliver on that.



You're a cock SOB y'know that. I was using standard Kart, and considering the last time we played I was consitently coming in the top four.

Then again I didn't play any japs and their rigged bikes so.....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You're a cock SOB y'know that. I was using standard Kart, and considering the last time we played I was consitently coming in the top four.
> 
> Then again I didn't play any japs and their rigged bikes so.....



You don't know how to handle the standard kart like a professional, so you start using the rigged bikes like your girlfriend Halo.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You don't know how to handle the standard kart like a professional, so you start using the rigged bikes like your girlfriend Halo.



Y'know what? I hate you.:amazed

I actually used that bullet bill bike to beat most of the Staff ghost. It was quite easy, but it felt cheap....at least IMO.

Oh btw, Peach is cheating on you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

There's only one way you'll be good Cal, and that is you have to say this line before every race right before the light goes green.

"Feel the rhythm! Feel the rhyme! Get on up, its bobsled time! COOL RUNNINGS!"


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> There's only one way you'll be good Cal, and that is you have to say this line before every race right before the light goes green.
> 
> *"Feel the rhythm! Feel the rhyme! Get on up, its bobsled time! COOL RUNNINGS!"*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

Ugh Cal you idiot.

Why so serious?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ugh Cal you idiot.
> 
> Why so serious?



Because you're a dumbass.

Now go to work, and get yourself fired.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

Heh, talk when you can actually beat me loser.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Heh, talk when you can actually beat me loser.



I'm never get tired of going back and forth with you for some reason. *inb4Halo gay refrence*

I have beaten you fool. What are those 32 wins then?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

Heh I know Halo is lurking around here somewhere.

LOL 32 wins, against my what 101 I think, I can't remember exactly gonna have to check.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

It's 91/93 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha you on crack or something?

I'm off, later ladies.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha you on crack or something?
> 
> I'm off, later ladies.



No you dumbass I was refering to the amount of wins _you_ had.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> There's only one way you'll be good Cal, and that is you have to say this line before every race right before the light goes green.
> 
> "Feel the rhythm! Feel the rhyme! Get on up, its bobsled time! COOL RUNNINGS!"



 

i have a co-worker who says he doesnt kno wat all the hype was about 
with Heath's joker. he say it was good, but not all that. unfortunatly, i gotta wait till sunday to see it



Holy hell, SC4 come out next tues


----------



## Masurao (Jul 22, 2008)

Holy shit! I can see my friend code list in Brawl.

It works!!

btw, Vio did Tim change his name, cuz I don't see his name on my FC list?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No you dumbass I was refering to the amount of wins _you_ had.



Like I said...you on crack?

It was in the hundreds fool.



kingbayo said:


> i have a co-worker who says he doesnt kno wat all the hype was about
> with Heath's joker. he say it was good, but not all that. unfortunatly, i gotta wait till sunday to see it
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna kick your co-worker in the head hard. It wasn't all that? What the fuck does he think an amazing performance is. He probably thinks Vin Diesel in XXX was an amazing performance. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Holy shit! I can see my friend code list in Brawl.
> 
> It works!!
> 
> btw, Vio did Tim change his name, cuz I don't see his name on my FC list?




Lol.

He changes his name between, Flare and Chill.

Mainly because him and Phantom are doing homo doubles and they don't want to get caught by GB.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Like I said...you on crack?
> 
> It was in the hundreds fool.
> 
> ...



Why don't you just check the score to be sure you bastard.

Homo doubles...it figures lol. But I know all of you have boners now because of my epic return.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2008)

Not really.

But let me know if you wanna play bitch.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Not really.
> 
> But let me know if you wanna play bitch.



You gonna be on around 11? If so we can Brawl then.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2008)

So be it    .


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome back to civilization cal
also im over brawl.....my _'Soul'_ will burn in 7days


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah and you'll probably sell that too. 

God Nintendo fails so fucking hard @ online play.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> So be it    .



get on online and MSN ow fool.

LOLOLOL LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2008)

Going and play Mario Kart Wii since me and Cal are lagging like shit in Brawl right now.

*Looks around for Fat-ass(Halo)*


----------



## Masurao (Jul 22, 2008)

Go ahead and play Mario Kart bastard. I'll try again later.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

Boom!

I finally reached 9999VR! 

Now all thats left is get that stupid ass three star rank.

May make a second profile.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah and you'll probably sell that too.
> 
> God Nintendo fails so fucking hard @ online play.



in due time......in due time


do any of you bastards play Madden??

cal, say yes whore....or theres gonna be a rumble in the jungle

Nin....you dont count, witcha non-360 having ass


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

I do bitch, but fine since your a PS3 hater and Wii hater so be it.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I do bitch, but fine since your a PS3 hater and Wii hater so be it.



I don't hate Wii......the online community is jus like you said, fail. 
As for ps3, I only hate it cuz I don't have one...........yet 


seriously tho, the games I wanna play you in most, I won't be able to, which sux.
you by far, other than myself, are one of the best gamers I came across. I don't have much experience against Cal, but he too seems worthy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> I don't hate Wii......the online community is jus like you said, fail.
> As for ps3, I only hate it cuz I don't have one...........yet
> 
> 
> ...



Well like you said you don't have a PS3 yet, so go out and get one. 

Well I was amazing in SC 2, but never got a fair shot @ playing SC 3, so I'm not 100% sure how good I'll be in SC 4 right now. I will always main Xianguah, but thats a given.

Basically as a gamer I love being all around. Meaning I'm good @ FPS, RTS, RPGS, Fighters, Racing, etc. I think sticking to just one genre of game is boring, but thats just me.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> seriously tho, the games I wanna play you in most, I won't be able to, which sux.
> you by far, other than myself, are one of the best gamers I came across. I don't have much experience against Cal, but he too seems worthy.





Hop off Vio's dick lol, and don't hint at the fact you are interested in riding mine.

For the record, the games I tend to do the best in are RPG's, Adventure, Fighters, and TPS/action. I'm fairly decent at stragety games to. But suck at eveything else.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

You still lag like shit Cal?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You still lag like shit Cal?



Wanna try now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

Might as well. Go on MSN!


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Hop off Vio's dick lol, and don't hint at the fact you are interested in riding mine.
> 
> For the record, the games I tend to do the best in are RPG's, Adventure, Fighters, and TPS/action. I'm fairly decent at stragety games to. But suck at eveything else.



hey, I can't help it if the boi's goood.

also go to hell Cal, you sumama bitch.
you jus wait to SC comes out. and I'm to take it that you suck at madden?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Gawd damn...I was rusty as hell. Vio, you still seem good though. Lag didn't help either of us anyway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

I played like shit, I do really horrible in lag, but I still played like crap.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I played like shit, I do really horrible in lag, but I still played like crap.



You playing like shit in lag >>>>> me playing like shit in lag while being rusty.

If you noticed I would completely stop moving after a while, and it wasn't because I was away either.....I just couldn't deal with the lag and stopped caring.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh. I thought you were going emo like a 'certain someone' who "left" the forums.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

I would never leave NF because of "lack of respect".

Even though we both played like shit in lag( with me playing worse than you) it was very nostalgic brawling with you again.

Though I must admit..that Lucas vs D3 match was pretty gay.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

Was insanely gay, but that's Lucas for ya. 

My god, getting to 0 VR is a lot harder than getting to 9999 VR.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Was insanely gay, but that's Lucas for ya.
> 
> My god, getting to 0 VR is a lot harder than getting to 9999 VR.



I hope you fail, and get back to 2000 VR points.


Also, by the look of things we won't be able to get a "proper" match due to lag. The best match in terms of lag was Wolf vs Pikachu.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I hope you fail, and get back to 2000 VR points.
> 
> 
> Also, by the look of things we won't be able to get a "proper" match due to lag. The best match in terms of lag was Wolf vs Pikachu.



I was never @ 2000 VR points fool.

I made a new license. I have one @ 9999 which is the one I race all you guys with. And I made a new one now that I'm trying to get to 0 VR as a joke. 

Whys that? Cause your router sucks balls?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I was never @ 2000 VR points fool.
> 
> I made a new license. I have one @ 9999 which is the one I race all you guys with. And I made a new one now that I'm trying to get to 0 VR as a joke.
> 
> Whys that? Cause your router sucks balls?



I never siad you were. I was just saying I hope you fail so bad you go back to 2000 on your 9999 VR. This is because I like being an asshole to you.

I'll figure something out reguarding my WiFi so we can do teams come fall if you're still up for it.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh. I thought you were going emo like a 'certain someone' who "left" the forums.







-CALAMITY- said:


> I would never leave NF because of "lack of respect".
> 
> Even though we both played like shit in lag( with me playing worse than you) it was very nostalgic brawling with you again.
> 
> Though I must admit..that Lucas vs D3 match was pretty gay.



shion


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

Got down to 3900VR, gonna get it lower tomorrow. It's hard not winning because most people racing suck so badly.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Got down to 3900VR, gonna get it lower tomorrow. It's hard not winning because most people racing suck so badly.



I would own all of them beacause I am just that epic.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah but you left your copy of Mario Kart @ your MOMMIES house.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah but you left your copy of Mario Kart @ your MOMMIES house.



Wanna try Brawl later on, or have you given up hope? In any case, Brawl<MK in terms of replaybility. 

Also you never asnwered my question as to if you would be still up for teams in the Fall. I'll be using my roomates connection so we should be fine.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess we can give it a shot.

Yeah probably.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Got down to 3900VR, gonna get it lower tomorrow. It's hard not winning because most people racing suck so badly.



its true .....im one of em


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

I swear Bayo if you go and sell Mario Kart as well, I'm gonna slap the shit out of you.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I swear Bayo if you go and sell Mario Kart as well, I'm gonna slap the shit out of you.



While you do that...I'm going to fuck the girl in your sig.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

Like to see how you do that when you don't have a penis. 


*....oh god the thread is being tainted again*


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Like to see how you do that when you don't have a penis.
> 
> 
> **....oh god the thread is being tainted again**



There's a problem with that?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

Well as long as it keeps contained, looks like your goofy ass is trying to ruin the Soul Calibur thread.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well as long as it keeps contained, looks like your goofy ass is trying to ruin the Soul Calibur thread.



I'm not trying to ruin it at all. I was just stating the facts, while being jokingly arrogant. Plus, it's not like DShow hasn't done it before.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

"How about a magic trick?"


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I swear Bayo if you go and sell Mario Kart as well, I'm gonna slap the shit out of you.



lololoasdkjfkashfjdshklgsdhklhue


honestly, theres two reasons y kart's not gonna go 'AWAL',
1. my girl loves it 
2. its an awesome drunk party game

had these stipulations not be in effect, you could expect my departure from
kart in T-minus 4weeks


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> "How about a magic trick?"



*Please*,* PLEASE*...

*STOP USING JOKER QUOTES!!*


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> *Please*,* PLEASE*...
> 
> *STOP USING JOKER QUOTES!!*



hmmmmmm, i wouldnt kno


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

@Cal

I'll use them as much as I want you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

@Bayo

Go see the movie *NOW!*


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

GTFO Vio. You severly fail at everything you do. Your whole life is just an illusion of success. 

a.k.a *You suck*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

Your an idiot Cal, plain and simple. Nothing else to say.

Plus it's my thread, so you GTFO.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Your an idiot Cal, plain and simple. Nothing else to say.
> 
> Plus it's my thread, so you GTFO.



Your old set was better.

Though if you had a Sueng Mina set it would be >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all.

I am full of win bitch.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> GTFO Vio. You severly fail at everything you do. Your whole life is just an illusion of success.
> 
> a.k.a *You suck*



^...........DAMN!


also, Nin. Sophitia. sig. win.





-CALAMITY- said:


> Your old set was better.
> 
> Though if you had a Sueng Mina set it would be >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all.
> 
> I am full of win bitch.



lmao

cal u stupid


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

@Cal

Your obviously into men if you don't like the Sophitia set. Seung Mina is getting fucked by Yun-Seong as we speak so stfu.

You probably don't like the avy, but that's because your an idiot.

@Bayo

Thanks, at least you have taste, unlike Cal.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Your obviously into men if you don't like the Sophitia set. Seung Mina is getting fucked by Yun-Seong as we speak so stfu.
> 
> ...



haahahah., i finally got flagged about my 'smexy inapropriate' sigs.
guess thats the end of the thin line between "ecchi and hentai". it was fun

technically i screwd myself.....i was lurking today and postd a few times oh well


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> haahahah., i finally got flagged about my 'smexy inapropriate' sigs.
> guess thats the end of the thin line between "ecchi and hentai". it was fun
> 
> technically i screwd myself.....i was lurking today and postd a few times oh well



Yeah if your gonna have a sexy sig you have to make sure it doesn't "reveal" too much.

Remember Bayo, kids use this site too.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah if your gonna have a sexy sig you have to make sure it doesn't "reveal" too much.
> 
> Remember Bayo, kids use this site too.



yea, i kno. i was ignorant to that.. 

altho they kno as much about smex as we do

still, no excuse. there will be no more 'revealing' sigs from me.......you 

here that cal? our parade hath been rained upon....eth.


----------



## Halo (Jul 24, 2008)

Hai guyz! I know you miss my pussy! 

I just won an award for Perverted Female among the Uchihas God clan! I'm so honored and happy that I've came multiple times already! pek


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

Halo said:


> *Hai guyz! I know you miss my pussy!*



ROFL! 

Usually your jokes are lame, but that one made my giggle. 



> I just won an award for Perverted Female among the Uchihas God clan! I'm so honored and happy that I've came multiple times already! pek



Congrats Halo, thats quite the honor. Hurry up and do your research so I can get back to whooping your fat ass in MKW.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Halo said:


> Hai guyz! I know you miss my pussy!



*HOLY FUCK!! 

I GOTS A BONER NOW.
*

Edit: In other news though. My bro got Chrono Trigger working properly on my PSP now so I'll be playing that for a while. I'll join up with you all in Brawl/Kart on my breaks from CT.

Holy shit, I love this game so far..just beat that Giant robot thing in the Arris Dome


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 24, 2008)

Halo said:


> Hai guyz! I know you miss my pussy!
> 
> happy that I've came multiple times



 Such sweet *licks lips* vernacular


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Started playing CT a little late today, but I just got Robo.

Is it just me or does his theme that kicks in when you re-activate him sound like an old retro version of Rick Isley's "Never Gonna Give You Up"?

Vio, you were right...I fucking love this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course I'm right Chrono Trigger is up there for my all time favorite games, I fucking love that game.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Started playing CT a little late today, but I just got Robo.
> 
> Is it just me or does his theme that kicks in when you re-activate him sound like an old retro version of Rick Isley's "Never Gonna Give You Up"?
> 
> Vio, you were right...I fucking love this game.



I 'ont kno. I jus neva really liked Turned-based games.

I came close once, on the dreamcast, "skies of arcadia". I played a demo. it was fun, but when the real game came out, I didn't have a job to get it.> >

if they were at least like Zelda series, I would play them a lot more.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Of course I'm right Chrono Trigger is up there for my all time favorite games, I fucking love that game.



Are you supposed to beat this white furry thing in the "end of time" world(where you have to leave behind a person.) for some kind of event  later on in the game? He's the one that ask you if he looks strong, and teaches you magic.

 I'm pretty sure he can be beaten, but I forgot to heal after the R-series boss.

Edit: Just as I figured...once I healed up fully using the nearby jar, I raped that stupid Spekkio or w/e.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

Lmao, funny you lost to him. I didn't even think was was possible, he's pretty easy mode.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, funny you lost to him. I didn't even think was was possible, he's pretty easy mode.



God your a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...didn't I just say that I didn't heal after the R- series?

Yeah..going against a boss that does 150+ damage with spells when two of your character only have about 75 hp left/amd drained of MP really is great.

Maybe you missed the part when I said I raped him when I was full health.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 24, 2008)

so let me get this straight, Nin, Cal..
when you 'blog' (im a noob at it), u basically say anything thats on your mind at the time??

im considering doing one


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 25, 2008)

@Cal

Yes I heard you bitch.

You still suck cause you lost. 

He still shouldn't of beat you IMO.

@Bayo

Yes pretty much.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Yes I heard you master.
> 
> You still are epic, because you just are..



I know pal.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I know I'm gay pal.



Yeh it's all good in the hood.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeh it's all good in the hood.



I'm not gonna even bother editing your post. CT is calling me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 25, 2008)

Well looks like Halo's fat-ass won't be racing for a while, so Cal get MKW so we can see if it's as bad lag-wise as Brawl.

Otherwise I'll be busy trying to get to 0 VR.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 25, 2008)

OH _*shitz*_...its time to fightz MAGUS! Woot.

Edit: GOD I AM SO EPIC. FIRST TRY FTW! 

I must challenge Vio in this game to a speedrun. I am so epic.

HE WOULD GETZ SO PWNED!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

That's gotta be the dumbest thing you've said in here by far.

Beat me in a CT speed run, are you retarded?

Anyways I'm off to bed, got a Brawl tournament early tomorrow.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 26, 2008)

Haha. I know I would never beat you in a CT speedrun. I just thought Magus was going to be hard. I just cast Haste on everyone, and healed when needed. Dark Matter attack or w/e was never a threat.

The day I beat you in a CT speedrun will be the day when I become "not epic".

wait...


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's gotta be the dumbest thing you've said in here by far.
> 
> Beat me in a CT speed run, are you retarded?
> 
> Anyways I'm off to bed, got a Brawl tournament early tomorrow.



hmmm, its been 2dayz, and we're still on the same page?? could this thread be in..........peril? 


also, I've alwayz been to lazy to enter tourneys, not to mention none are never in my area (B-more,MD). I think the only tourny I wouldn't hesitate to enter is a Madden tourney. fuckin love madden. it will be my life for at least 4months when it comes out. oh shit, good luck on ya tourney whore


----------



## Masurao (Jul 26, 2008)

Yo Vio, I just beat Black Tyranno and Azala...about how far would you say I'm in the game? Halfway maybe?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 27, 2008)

Without side quests and so on then ya your about half-way.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 27, 2008)

*OMFG I FUCKING HATE LAVOS CORE AND HIS TWO FUCKING BITS!*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 27, 2008)

Lmfao.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmfao.



Stfu....this final form of lavos does a shitload of damage lol. Looks like I might as well finsih off the sidequest to get the best possible armor. I have the Masume II and the Doom Sythe. I also have Magus best armor I believe. I don't have the best helms but have damn good body armor on my party.

I might as well get Chrono's best weapon now...

Even with the best armor on freakin Magus. Lavos core's Ultimate physical attack thing(giant rock) still does 880 damage to him...wtf? It does around 600 to Chrono and 400 to frog.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Stfu....this final form of lavos does a shitload of damage lol. Looks like I might as well finsih off the sidequest to get the best possible armor. I have the Masume II and the Doom Sythe. I also have Magus best armor I believe. I don't have the best helms but have damn good body armor on my party.
> 
> I might as well get Chrono's best weapon now...
> 
> Even with the best armor on freakin Magus. Lavos core's Ultimate physical attack thing(giant rock) still does 880 damage to him...wtf? It does around 600 to Chrono and 400 to frog.



Lmao, glad to see your feeling the pain now Cal. 

Going after the Rainbow sword huh, have fun.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, glad to see your feeling the pain now Cal.
> 
> Going after the Rainbow sword huh, have fun.



Do you delight in my pain?

But, yeah I underestimated Lavos a bit. His first two forms were pretty easy, but come to the Core and those two "Bit" things the games difficulty takes a steep upwards turn...at least IMO. I beat most of the bosses in this game on my first try, but this fucking core is gay.

I bet you beat the lavos core without any problems on your first try you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Do you delight in my pain?
> 
> But, yeah I underestimated Lavos a bit. His first two forms were pretty easy, but come to the Core and those two "Bit" things the games difficulty takes a steep upwards turn...at least IMO. I beat most of the bosses in this game on my first try, but this fucking core is gay.
> 
> I bet you beat the lavos core without any problems on your first try you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Lmao it's easy to take out the core as long as you know what the strategy is, and the strategy is pretty damn simple.

Yeah I did, but granted my characters were wearing the best gear and I had everything so Lavos got raped.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao it's easy to take out the core as long as you know what the strategy is, and the strategy is pretty damn simple.
> 
> Yeah I did, but granted my characters were wearing the best gear and I had everything so Lavos got raped.



Hmm...well I tend to aim for the left "bit" first, and then attack the core to lower it's defense. Well, w/e....I'll figure it out. My characters are about lvl 49 at this point. I only fought him twice, did better secon time around.

Just got rainbow shell though. I almost feel sorry for Rust Tyranoo..Volt Bite ftw.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 27, 2008)

Double post..but who cares..

*FUCK YEAH LAVOS CORE SHIT!! EAT CHRONO'S CONFUSE SPAM FTW!!*


My god...my with the Raindow sword and the Prism specs...Chrono went from doing 300 per hit on Confuse to over 630+. I also added Sun Glasses to Frog to give him higher attack as well, but mainly used him for curing. The Prism helms I got from the Raindow shell also help reduce the damage a good amount.

 I just had Magus sit back and spam Dark Matter, when left Bit was dead, and the core lowered it's defense. 

This game was fantastic, I'm turly glad you recommened it to me Vio.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 30, 2008)

Cal, what is thine gamertag?? Mine is Kingbayodagr8
currently praticing on So'Cal IV. Gettin myself ready for greatness


also, Nin, i think the thread is dying.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Double post..but who cares..
> 
> *FUCK YEAH LAVOS CORE SHIT!! EAT CHRONO'S CONFUSE SPAM FTW!!*
> 
> ...



Lmao good job.

Yeah man I told you that game is legendary, it rapes CC any day of the week, and is definitely up there for one of the best games of all time. 



kingbayo said:


> Cal, what is thine gamertag?? Mine is Kingbayodagr8
> currently praticing on So'Cal IV. Gettin myself ready for greatness
> 
> 
> also, Nin, i think the thread is dying.




Obviously Bayo.

All the other people on here probably stopped playing Mario Kart Wii. The only people in here that talk and race frequently is myself, Halo, Cal and you. Kinda hard for four people to keep a thread busy every day.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 30, 2008)

I still play. Just locally mainly with friends. And well since I got SC4 that is taking most of my free time now. But if people want to race I am always up for it. Just need a little heads up thats all.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 30, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> Cal, what is thine gamertag?? Mine is Kingbayodagr8
> currently praticing on So'Cal IV. Gettin myself ready for greatness
> 
> 
> also, Nin, i think the thread is dying.



Gamertag: Strider G

 I won't have the game until next week, though so you might have a slight leg up on me. Don't let it go to your head though.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Gamertag: Strider G
> 
> I won't have the game until next week, though so you might have a slight leg up on me. Don't let it go to your head though.



I won't. ilove competition.
I probly won't play the story part of the game for next 2 or 3 days. I practice with one person immensely then start the game on very hard. I chose Kilik, I went old school 

its weird havin a game like soul'cal give u gamer points. you get 5pts. jus by startin the game,lol


----------



## Masurao (Jul 30, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> I won't. ilove competition.
> I probly won't play the story part of the game for next 2 or 3 days. I practice with one person immensely then start the game on very hard. I chose Kilik, I went old school
> 
> its weird havin a game like soul'cal give u gamer points. you get 5pts. jus by startin the game,lol



Ah, so a Kilik mainer too? Heh...I typically main Kilik, Misturgi, and Seung-Mina. Look foward to some good Kilik dittos.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Ah, so a Kilik mainer too? Heh...I typically main Kilik, Misturgi, and Seung-Mina. Look foward to some good Kilik dittos.



yea. kilik alwayz been bad ass. ever since original. ilove mitsurugi as well. ima maxi fan too, but he requires little skill as his moves chain together rather easy. he's always been ideal for beginners. kilik dittos sound great...........jus gotta get a ps3 first. -_-


----------



## Masurao (Jul 30, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> yea. kilik alwayz been bad ass. ever since original. ilove mitsurugi as well. ima maxi fan too, but he requires little skill as his moves chain together rather easy. he's always been ideal for beginners. kilik dittos sound great...........jus gotta get a ps3 first. -_-



I recently started mainig Misturugi as of SC3. I've mained Kilik and Seung-mina ever since the Dreamcast days. I also have been raping Xia since the Dreamcast days.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I recently started mainig Misturugi as of SC3. I've mained Kilik and Seung-mina ever since the Dreamcast days. I also have been raping Xia since the Dreamcast days.



I'm confused bout sumin, so is, seoung-yun
Huang from the original and part two, or is he a new character? I liked Huang.

Xia is bad ass tho. I neva mained or played with her cuz she seems weak. I kno she isn't tho, one time, I played against her on ultra hard..........it took me an hour to beat her


----------



## Masurao (Jul 30, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> I'm confused bout sumin, so is, seoung-yun
> Huang from the original and part two, or is he a new character? I liked Huang.
> 
> Xia is bad ass tho. I neva mained or played with her cuz she seems weak. I kno she isn't tho, one time, I played against her on ultra hard..........it took me an hour to beat her



Huang? You mean Hwang right? 

Yeah he was in SC1, and a guest character in SC3. He was not included in SC2 as far as I remeber, but his fighting style was could be seen in the character Assasian. I used him alot in SC1, but not much in SC3.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Huang? You mean Hwang right?
> 
> Yeah he was in SC1, and a guest character in SC3. He was not included in SC2 as far as I remeber, but his fighting style was could be seen in the character Assasian. I used him alot in SC1, but not much in SC3.



yea, lol, Hwang.
Damn. iliked him. I seen a black dude on the character select srceen last nite, is he new or is he from SC3? if so, wats his style/weapon?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2008)

@D K

Just post in here whenever your free for a race, the thing is most of us just contact each other by MSN if we want to race now.

@Cal

Shut the hell up, don't speak ill of Xia. Killik is a little bitch, who I'd rape with Maxi if I wanted to because hes not worth using Xia on.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I fapped to my sig last night.



Well, it is full of big implants tits.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2008)

Quiet whore, you wish you had a awesome sig like me.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 1, 2008)

*Ready to see a truth so epic it will make Vio's eye's bleed with sadness?!?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*>>>>>>>*


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 2, 2008)

Lmao dead wrong fool.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao dead wrong fool.



No I'm not.

Anyway, *Me>>>>Vio in RPG's*. I mean my list of finished RPG's is more epic than Vio could ever hope to imagine. There are even a few I forgot to add to my list.

Xenosaga 1-3
Tales of Destiny: Directors Cut
Tales of Rebirth
Tales of Destiny 2
Tales of Eternia
Tales of Abyss
Tales of Symphonia
Tales of Legendia
Tales of Phantasia
Chrono Trigger
FF1, FF9-12
KH1-KH2
Blue Dragon
Golden Sun 1-2

Yup...I think that settles it *Me>>>>>Vio *in RPG's.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 3, 2008)

You must be retarded, lets not even start a RPG competition cause you'll be destroyed.

@Halo

What time did you wanna race tonight? *EST*


----------



## Masurao (Aug 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You must be retarded, lets not even start a RPG competition cause you'll be destroyed.



If your so cocky give me your list bitch.

I have 21 RPG's finished. I'm probably missing some, but w/e.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 4, 2008)

Fine I'll give your goofy ass a list.

Chrono Trigger
Super Mario RPG
Final Fantasy 1, 2, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 10-2, 12.
Dragon Warrior
Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King
Golden Sun
XenoSaga
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragons and the Blade of Light
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Kingdom Hearts
Final Fantasy Tactics 
Tales of Symphonia
Chrono Cross
Lunar Silver Star Story
Grandia 2
Diablo 1, Diablo 2

Geee 26 so far and I'm hardly getting started, I didn't even count Pokemon and Zelda and I still have a insane amount I didn't list that are finished/mastered.

Damn Cal you suck, now shut up and go have a coke and a smile.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 4, 2008)

Lol Fire Emblem isn't an RPG you fool. If you count that series as an RPG then I could add all of the america ones to my list. But it's a STRAGETY GAME. As for Pokemon that's kinda a given seeing as I've played and finished all of them.

Why the fuck do people count Zelda as an RPG?! It's an action adventure game for christ sake. As for that series I've beaten LttP, OoT, WW, TP, Oracle of Seasons, and Minish Cap.

I also have finsihed the Mario & Luigi RPG's.

So if you count Zelda, and Fire Emblem as RPG's that bumps my total to about 31. Since I've finished the 4 FE games that came to the states, and the six Zelda games I've done. I have owned every version of Pokemon R,B,Y,G,S,C,R,S,E,Fire Red,D, and Pearl. That is 12....which bumps my total to 43 RPG's I've finished, plus the two Mario & Luigi ones..which makes it 45. Please don't say you count Castlevania as an RPG cuz that will only increase my amount.

*Yes Vio..you WILL LOSE!!!!.*

*YOU STILL ARE BEHIND MY GREATNESS. MWAHAHHAHA!!*

*trying to make this thread undead.*


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol Fire Emblem isn't an RPG you fool. If you count that series as an RPG then I could add all of the america ones to my list. But it's a STRAGETY GAME. As for Pokemon that's kinda a given seeing as I've played and finished all of them.
> 
> Why the fuck do people count Zelda as an RPG?! It's an action adventure game for christ sake. As for that series I've beaten LttP, OoT, WW, TP, Oracle of Seasons, and Minish Cap.
> 
> ...



^lol, a valiant effort. 
but Soul Calibur4 is the new is like a new viral video everyones  everyones playing/dloadiing.

by the way its the best fighting game I    played since prt.2......IMHO. .


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol Fire Emblem isn't an RPG you fool. If you count that series as an RPG then I could add all of the america ones to my list. But it's a STRAGETY GAME. As for Pokemon that's kinda a given seeing as I've played and finished all of them.
> 
> Why the fuck do people count Zelda as an RPG?! It's an action adventure game for christ sake. As for that series I've beaten LttP, OoT, WW, TP, Oracle of Seasons, and Minish Cap.
> 
> ...



Actually check their genre again retard, they are listed under RPGs as well as action adventure.

Like I said I was hardly getting started with that list, on top of that I'm not a one genre gamer like you. Yes I love my RPGs, but I'm also amazing @ pretty much any other genre, fighting, racing, rts, etc. This is easily explained by how bad you get raped in MKW and Smash.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Actually check their genre again retard, they are listed under RPGs as well as action adventure.
> 
> Like I said I was hardly getting started with that list, on top of that I'm not a one genre gamer like you. Yes I love my RPGs, but I'm also amazing @ pretty much any other genre, fighting, racing, rts, etc. This is easily explained by how bad you get raped in MKW and Smash.




Anyway, unless you've beaten some RPG's I've never heard of then okay. But, I can't think of any other "large" series RPG's other than DQ games and FF games. But, if you say ur just getting started then w/e.

Refering to ur other two statements. I'll agree with you on the MK aspect, but not Brawl. The only time I was ever "raped" by you was when I first started playing, and most recently in a lagfest so. Yeah you beat me alot more times then I beat you, but please..

I'm not a one Genre gamer byatch...also you said you were trying to avoid being cocky. Word of advice...*.you're not trying hard enough*. Give me a break, I don't play games as much as you do, and don't care to play them to death to get as "awesome" as you are at _every other genre_.

The reason I started this was suppose to be a joke.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Anyway, unless you've beaten some RPG's I've never heard of then okay. But, I can't think of any other "large" series RPG's other than DQ games and FF games. But, if you say ur just getting started then w/e.
> 
> Refering to ur other two statements. I'll agree with you on the MK aspect, but not Brawl. The only time I was ever "raped" by you was when I first started playing, and most recently in a lagfest so. Yeah you beat me alot more times then I beat you, but please..
> 
> ...



Lmao, for Brawl you didn't really beat me too much at all to memory you'd win a match here or there but if say we played 5 matches I'd win 4 and you'd probably get one win out of the set.

I only act cocky when people try and say they're hot shit, so I have to show them up to make them realize they're trash. 

Lmao your the one who wanted the rpg list and all this dumb shit. dupe


----------



## Masurao (Aug 4, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, for Brawl you didn't really beat me too much at all to memory you'd win a match here or there but if say we played 5 matches I'd win 4 and you'd probably get one win out of the set.
> 
> I only act cocky when people try and say they're hot shit, so I have to show them up to make them realize they're trash.
> 
> Lmao your the one who wanted the rpg list and all this dumb shit. dupe



Yes I know I didn't beat you much. The point is...aside from the first few weeks of Brawl, and more recently only a few of them were rape lol.

I wasn't trying to act like I was hot shit lol. I started this as a JOKE, hence all those  in my RPG post. Are you calling me trash?


----------



## Halo (Aug 5, 2008)

Vio couldn't get his penis working last night. 

So I ended up leaving early! 

Cal, he says it only works when you're in the room! 

Gay!


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yes I know I didn't beat you much. The point is...aside from the first few weeks of Brawl, and more recently only a few of them were rape lol.
> 
> I wasn't trying to act like I was hot shit lol. I started this as a JOKE, hence all those  in my RPG post. Are you calling me trash?



Lmao there was still rape happening, and NO not the rape your thinking of Halo.

Haha you are trash Cal. 

Until you prove me wrong, and I know I just like to 'up-stage' you.



Halo said:


> Vio couldn't get his penis working last night.
> 
> So I ended up leaving early!
> 
> ...



Please don't confuse me with the std carrying men you sleep with.

Halo you want Cals cock, so ya'll get married already and leave me in peace.


----------



## iSora (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Violent-nin, how did you place in that D.O.S.E. tourney on AiB? Saw that you enetered...


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao there was still rape happening, and NO not the rape your thinking of Halo.
> 
> Haha you are trash Cal.
> 
> Until you prove me wrong, and I know I just like to 'up-stage' you.



I at least proved you wrong in Brawl, but not so much in kart. You forget we had some pretty damn good matches in Brawl. inb4 you say "LOL SANDBAGGING".

I think I'll leave NF forever and never return, because you think I'm trash and don't respect me


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> Hey Violent-nin, how did you place in that D.O.S.E. tourney on AiB? Saw that you enetered...



Yeah, ah not to well. Being a Random mainer worked against me paired with some foolish suicides. How'd you do?



-CALAMITY- said:


> I at least proved you wrong in Brawl, but not so much in kart. You forget we had some pretty damn good matches in Brawl. inb4 you say "LOL SANDBAGGING".
> 
> I think I'll leave NF forever and never return, because you think I'm trash and don't respect me



Lmao, some nice fights yeah but as usual I win. 

Haha, aww Halo still likes you.


----------



## iSora (Aug 6, 2008)

Placed 25th of 82. Not too bad =P


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, some nice fights yeah but as usual I win.
> 
> Haha, aww Halo still likes you.



I know she does. It's great being so popular with the ladies.

YOUZ DON"T RESPECT ME. I QUIT NF.


I BE SHION


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> Placed 25th of 82. Not too bad =P



Ah not bad at all. 

Whats your name on AIB?



-CALAMITY- said:


> I know she does. It's great being so popular with the ladies.
> 
> *YOUZ DON"T RESPECT ME. I QUIT NF*.
> 
> ...



Rofl, thought that sounded familiar.


----------



## iSora (Aug 6, 2008)

Same as here ^_^
I'll add you as a friend


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 6, 2008)

Strider G, u afraid of my 'Calibering' skills?


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> Strider G, u afraid of my 'Calibering' skills?



No..not at all, jus tired of fighting Kiliks. I alternate between 3 characters, but I'm not "great" with any of them. Considering I've only had the game for 4 days, my record isn't too bad...but not by any means great.

Though I did go on a 7 game win streek yesterday, and only lost 3.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 7, 2008)

honeestly, I hate fighting him myself, and for that I don't use him ne more. so u don't have to worry. I use Zoro from on piece(mitsurugi style) and gay Zoro (setsuka style) along with setsuka, Hilde, and soon the apprentice. again, I don't use kilik at all much, ne more, rarely etc.

So PLAY ME WHORE......I ll be           waiting.....afta I get off of work


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 7, 2008)

@Cal

When the hell are you going to be able to get on MKW?


----------



## Masurao (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol @ my previous comment. "I fought 8 kiliks online today and beat 10", but you guys know what I mean. My counting is win.

*@Vio...once I find it bitch*.

*@Bayo. What is you current record online in SCIV? I'm currently 90-92...not too bad for my first week.*


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol @ my previous comment. "I fought 8 kiliks online today and beat 10", but you guys know what I mean. My counting is win.
> 
> *@Vio...once I find it bitch*.
> 
> *@Bayo. What is you current record online in SCIV? I'm currently 90-92...not too bad for my first week.*



haahahah,
we're pretty much the same. as of a few hours ago, i was 101-94
and wen i check the leaderboards, we are in the same area as far as ranking.

i kno u feel me wen i say there some cheap players u have to dumb ya skill down to, and whine up losing (hence the 94 loses for me)


----------



## Masurao (Aug 8, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> haahahah,
> we're pretty much the same. as of a few hours ago, i was 101-94
> and wen i check the leaderboards, we are in the same area as far as ranking.
> 
> i kno u feel me wen i say there some cheap players u have to dumb ya skill down to, and whine up losing (hence the 94 loses for me)



Haha...I'm 94-94 now. I should be 95-93, but I had an extremely gay ring out by a Nightmare player. I had 70% of my heath left, and he had like 10%. but I suppose I wasn't as far away from the ledge as I thought.

Most of my losses have come from lag spiking matches...or really good players with 150+ wins. I did lose to some spammers here and there, but they are no longer threats.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Haha...I'm 94-94 now. I should be 95-93, but I had an extremely gay ring out by a Nightmare player. I had 70% of my heath left, and he had like 10%. but I suppose I wasn't as far away from the ledge as I thought.
> 
> Most of my losses have come from lag spiking matches...or really good players with 150+ wins. I did lose to some spammers here and there, but they are no longer threats.



lmao @ring out. I'm almost certain I kno which knocked u out. was it the one he spins around and hits u low, then u go flying? I hate that one

also, gimmicky noob spammers rarely beat me now too.lol.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 10, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> lmao @ring out. I'm almost certain I kno which knocked u out. was it the one he spins around and hits u low, then u go flying? I hate that one



Yes, yes it was....such a gay win for him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 11, 2008)

@Halo

We playing tonight or nah?


----------



## Masurao (Aug 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Halo
> 
> We playing tonight or nah?



She's to busy sucking my penorz. Sorry.


----------



## Halo (Aug 11, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Halo
> 
> We playing tonight or nah?


Can I push it back to Tuesday night? Just finished watching the olympics, need to shower, plan on watching an episode of Heroes before I sleep, then I got work early tomorrow. 

I know you miss my vagina desperately and you're fantasizing about it right now, but you're just going to have to be patient.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 11, 2008)

Heroes: Villians...is going to be win.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 11, 2008)

Fine, Tuesday it is.

Yeah right fat-ass.

Your just avoiding MKW cause you know your gonna be in 12th while I cruise to the finish in 1st.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 11, 2008)

You two should just stop flirting and just go out, and fuck.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 12, 2008)

You'd like that wouldn't you Cal? 

Sadly Halo isn't my type, her ass is too fat so she's all yours.

@Halo

You gonna run away again tonight?


----------



## Masurao (Aug 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You'd like that wouldn't you Cal?
> 
> Sadly Halo isn't my type, *her ass is too fat* so she's all yours.



More cushion for the pushin.


----------



## Halo (Aug 13, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You two should just stop flirting and just go out, and fuck.


We did already!  Not just once either!  Vio BEGGED for more! 

Vio, I'm canceling again. I'm still watching Heroes and the Olympics. And even though I knew Milo would make me cum, its , who makes me wet my panties so bad, I would love to have him fuck me silly for a night.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2008)

Telling lies isn't right Halo.

And shit I knew you were gonna cancel yet again. 

As for the Olympics, I'm following it as well and my god Canada is doing horrible.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice set Vio. Too bad my cock has already penetrated them..sorry.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 16, 2008)

You don't even know who they are you fool. 

If anyone is up for some races let me know, haven't raced in ages.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You don't even know who they are you fool.
> 
> If anyone is up for some races let me know, haven't raced in ages.



One does not need to know the name of their sex slaves. All they need to know is that they banged them, and then put them behind bars for another round later.

They eventually beg for it?


----------



## Halo (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm a sex slave for Sylar!


----------



## Masurao (Aug 16, 2008)

Halo said:


> I'm a sex slave for Sylar!



Does he smex you with all of the "powers" he's gained?

In other new though, fuck...Phelps isn't human. Though recent one he did he only won by 1/100th of a second.


In other news..Rukia posted this on the CG thread. Hilarious and so true.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Halo (Aug 17, 2008)

Hah! Sylar smexes with his own natural ability! He didn't have to gain those from anyone! He's so special! pek

I fulfilled Vio's fantasy tonight by playing MKW with him! He's hard now!


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah right, you played like garbage for the most part, and shit I was still playing bad and did better than you. 

That video is somewhat funny, but its stupid. I had no complaints with Batman's voice in TDK, and people who think Bale did a bad job with it are pretty retarded.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That video is somewhat funny, *but its stupid*. I had no complaints with Batman's voice in TDK, and people who think Bale did a bad job with it are pretty retarded.



You mean kinda like you?

I think he did a fantasitic job...he just needs to chill with his voice sometimes IMO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 17, 2008)

This coming from someone who has horrible grammar and a horrible face.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 18, 2008)

Horrible face? Please....my face is the epitome of sexy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2008)

Maybe in places like Ethiopia it is.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Horrible face? Please....my face is the epitome of sexy.



Please, Bra-I mean, Calamity, spare us all from this frivolous drivel...


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 18, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Please, Bra-I mean, Calamity, spare us all from this frivolous drivel...



............uh oh


----------



## Masurao (Aug 18, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Please, Bra-I mean, Calamity, spare us all from this frivolous drivel...



Please everyone here...ignore this guy. I should have know this was going to happen when I refered him to this site irl. He is the epitome of fail who wishes he could be as awesome as me. 

DC...get out, and it seems you had brains enough to not say my real name because the world would end.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2008)

Please Cal, no one wishes to be as big as a failure as you are.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Please Cal, no one wishes to be as big as a failure as you are.



Damn...all of you are hatin on me now. My idiotic friend that felt the reason to post here for w/e reason always does...but what can you do?

Vio...stfu.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2008)

Bitch...are you at your moms at your dads? Didn't even ask to play MKW you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Masurao (Aug 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Bitch...are you at your moms at your dads? Didn't even ask to play MKW you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



My dad's...and I can't find Mario Kart, so I'm sure I accidentally put it in the wrong box when I was packing to leave school in May. It's probably in storage down in GA.

Also, unless I get a new wi-fi USB myself...we won't be able to play MKW or Brawl, seeing as I was using my roomates WiFi USB while I was down there, and he is moving into an apartment, while I'm getting a new roomate.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh for fuck sakes, so you lost the game and now you won't even be able to play when you get back to school. This is massive fail on your part.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh for fuck sakes, so you lost the game and now you won't even be able to play when you get back to school. This is massive fail on your part.



Hey hey...relax. I had two big boxes, and I cleaned my dorm room completely before I left for summer vaction. I'm 100% sure it's in the other one, and as for the new roomate thing...I'll buy my own WiFi USB so we can play. It'll all work out....trust me.


Inb4 "Yeah right Cal, if I had a nickel for everytime you said you were gonna play I'd be fuckin rich."


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Hey hey...relax. I had two big boxes, and I cleaned my dorm room completely before I left for summer vaction. I'm 100% sure it's in the other one, and as for the new roomate thing...I'll buy my own WiFi USB so we can play. It'll all work out....trust me.
> 
> 
> Inb4 "Yeah right Cal, if I had a nickel for everytime you said you were gonna play I'd be fuckin rich."



Haha you'll bye something, with what money?

Well it's true, you make all these claims and don't live up to jack shit.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Damn...all of you are hatin on me now. My idiotic friend that felt the reason to post here for w/e reason always does...but what can you do?



LOL. You're calling ME idiotic, when you can't even properly pronounce the word "epitome", a word you seem to enjoy using so much! 

I've warned you: Don't come to a sword fight with me and bring a butter knife. 

And thank you, Violent-nin - it's good to know that someone else out there is helping to keep this guy in his place.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2008)

@Bayo

Thread is dying cause none of you bastards actually play besides me and Halo.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Bayo
> 
> Thread is dying cause none of you bastards actually play besides me and Halo.



welp,

i may be playin alot more seeing as tho this buggy as madden may have crashed my 360

im in process of troubleshooting as we type, but frankly............
its looking alot like....."the last time"


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds like good new to me.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sounds like good new to me.



NOOO, 
it sounds like somebody from ea and or microsoft bout to hear "angry black man"


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2008)

Forget X-Brick and go play MKW.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Forget X-Brick and go play MKW.



it sux man. i spent so much time and money on this bitch, 
and for it to be so fragile infuriates me.

just mad. im just mad


----------



## Masurao (Aug 20, 2008)

I swear...Vio and DC need to stop hatin on the playa...that is myself.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 20, 2008)

A "playa" that's failed at the game over and over, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> A "playa" that's failed at the game over and over, it's embarrassing.



Don't hate on me bitch. I got all the hunnies...aching for a chance to get them some of CALAMITY.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 21, 2008)

welp, nin
my 360 will be gon for a few weeks
i guess you may be seeing me on kart soon




........................did u ever_ buy_ SC on ps3??


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Don't hate on me bitch. I got all the hunnies...aching for a chance to get them some of CALAMITY.



Lmao, keep dreaming there pal.

Also...my sets > yours. 



kingbayo said:


> welp, nin
> my 360 will be gon for a few weeks
> i guess you may be seeing me on kart soon






Hopefully.








> ........................did u ever_ buy_ SC on ps3??



Lmao, no not yet. Been busy, will get it eventually.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 22, 2008)

Calamity, I could go into a long explination about how your idiocy = fail, but, in a nutshell, your comments speak for themselves...


----------



## Halo (Aug 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Please everyone here...ignore this guy. I should have know this was going to happen when I refered him to this site irl. He is the epitome of fail who wishes he could be as awesome as me.


Cal, did you recommend a penis into this orgy? Oh please, give me details. My pussy likes to meet new delicious cocks everyday!


----------



## Masurao (Aug 23, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Calamity, I could go into a long explination about how your idiocy = fail, but, in a nutshell, your comments speat for themselves...



Ugh..must you always ruin my fun...and learn to spell "speak" correctly.



Halo said:


> Cal, did you recommend a penis into this orgy? Oh please, give me details. My pussy likes to meet new delicious cocks everyday!



Lol, he's a friend of mine from my HS days. God, you are one horny girl.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 23, 2008)

Calamity, stop quoting me and changing my words to make them look misspelled. Clearly I spelled it correctly in my post.

And yes, ruining your fun is fun for me! 

And Halo is scary... meaning I like her already!


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 23, 2008)

Halo stop your whoring, your giving this thread a bad name.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 24, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Calamity, you are made of win and awesome. I would sell my soul to be as cool as you.



LOL...I know.



Violent-nin said:


> God, I wish I was as sexy as Cal. He gets all the girls. It's not fair...I'm stuck fapping to anime chicks.






Poor Vio


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh great, Cals doing his usual homosexual edit post thing.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh great, Cals doing his usual homosexual edit post thing.



Heh...this thread needed life. I did what came natural.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2008)

It'd have life if more people played MKW.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It'd have life if more people played MKW.



Lol...certaintly you aren't refering to me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2008)

Who else? 

Bayo is off playing X-Brick

and Halo is off masturbating to some loser from Heros.


----------



## Halo (Aug 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol, he's a friend of mine from my HS days. God, you are one horny girl.


What's wrong with being horny? 



Disorderly Conduct said:


> And Halo is scary... meaning I like her already!


Please to meet you! 


Violent-nin said:


> Halo stop your whoring, your giving this thread a bad name.


Whatever man! I'm the reason people don't think you guys are all gay! If I leave permanently, this will be the greatest sausagefest known to mankind! Cocklovers! 


Violent-nin said:


> and Halo is off masturbating to some loser from Heros.


WTF? Were you stalking me last night? Well, if you're interested, tonight will be Iker Casillas or Cesc Fabregas. Yum!  I feel like such a traitor, but the Spaniards are so hot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2008)

Halo said:


> Whatever man! I'm the reason people don't think you guys are all gay! If I leave permanently, this will be the greatest sausagefest known to mankind! Cocklovers!
> WTF? Were you stalking me last night? Well, if you're interested, tonight will be Iker Casillas or Cesc Fabregas. Yum!  I feel like such a traitor, but the Spaniards are so hot.



The only reason people would thing were all gay is because Cal is here.

Yeah right, Halo.

Hah you are a traitor, after all that time Spaniards were making fun of Chinese people. 

Honestly since the Olympics are done, shouldn't your fat-ass be racing again....when does school start for you?


----------



## Halo (Aug 24, 2008)

Please, you and Cal's chemistry is unbeatable! I don't think the hottest yaoi coupling in my mind can even top it!

No, I'm a traitor for thinking about the dudes that beat my Germans!  But its the Spanish basketball team that were giant turds. So I shall only hate on them. So the Cesciest Iker can still bed me. 

See, I knew you missed me. Closing ceremony is still on for mean and you're already begging for my return.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 25, 2008)

+Reps Halo for extreme humor!
Pleased to meet you too.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 25, 2008)

Cal, you are truly pathetic. Just wow. And I wouldn't say that because...I have already sold my soul *ominous music plays*


----------



## Masurao (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't double post when you don't have to fool. Edit your first post, and put your second post with your first one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2008)

Halo said:


> Please, you and Cal's chemistry is unbeatable! I don't think the hottest yaoi coupling in my mind can even top it!
> 
> No, I'm a traitor for thinking about the dudes that beat my Germans!  But its the Spanish basketball team that were giant turds. So I shall only hate on them. So the Cesciest Iker can still bed me.
> 
> See, I knew you missed me. Closing ceremony is still on for mean and you're already begging for my return.



Your the one who had sex with him, and you talk about our chemistry!?

Yeah yeah, you'll always be a traitor, and a liar. 

Bah, thats because your the only one on this thread who actually plays and gives me a challenge. Everyone else is busy masturbating to Master Chief.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Your the one who had sex with him, and you talk about our chemistry!?



Yes, and fantastic sex it was. She is so great in bed. Halo you are the epitome of the sexy chick.

I think Vio is jealous. What a fool he is, and DC is just a loser with a strange obssesion with Sephiroth.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2008)

Ugh too much information.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 25, 2008)

Once again, Cal, nonsense pours forth past thy teeth. Clearly Halo is too good for you, and stop disgracing Haruko by putting her in your avatar. 

Angry much that my fav FF7 character is stronger than your's? lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2008)

Aeris + Tifa > Everyone.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 25, 2008)

Zidane>>Cloud>every other FF main character>>>>>Sephiroth.

As for some of the females...

Tifa>Yuffie>Rydia>Dagger>Aeris>Rikku>Lulu>Ashe>>>>>>>>>>>Yuna

Screw you DC. Haruko is made of win and awesome...I can do w/e I want.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2008)

You lack a sig, that's why you fail horribly.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You lack a sig, that's why you fail horribly.



What's that have to do with anything? Here I thought you were going to bash me over my choices of FF girls.:amazed

So by your logic my friend DC also fails. Hey...works for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2008)

No I don't argue with fools over dumb choices, Tifa is up there but so is Aeris and I'm leaving it at that.

That doesn't change the fact you fail without a sig. 

So get one ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Masurao (Aug 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> No I don't argue with fools over dumb choices, Tifa is up there but so is Aeris and I'm leaving it at that.




Bitch please, my choices > your choices. Aeris was nice and all but she isn't as cool as Yuffie, Tifa, Rydia, or Dagger. I'm not just talking about looks either.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh shut up, you have no idea what your talking about.

Get a sig fool, cause your "set" sucks ass.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 25, 2008)

im back bitches. 
Nin.........the hell is X-Brick???

also i see we have a new spammer, and appears that he knows you
cal and likewise.


----------



## Halo (Aug 25, 2008)

I heard Vio was lonely again, so I came.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 25, 2008)

Halo said:


> I heard Vio was lonely again, so I came.



Halo

how are you


----------



## Masurao (Aug 25, 2008)

*I APPROVE OF THIS THREAD.*


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 25, 2008)

................


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> im back bitches.
> Nin.........the hell is X-Brick???
> 
> also i see we have a new spammer, and appears that he knows you
> cal and likewise.



X-Box obviously, aka the worst console of the new generation. 



Halo said:


> I heard Vio was lonely again, so I came.



All you want is for me to make a "romance explosion" on your face.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> X-Box obviously, aka the worst console of the new generation.



i wouldnt say worst, definitely most fragile piece of dung, but its still great




> All you want is for me to make a "romance explosion" on your face.



thats lol.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> X-Box obviously,* aka the worst console of the new generation*.



No just...no. Sorry, but the Wii and the PS3 suck ass right now. There is nothing for the Wii I'm looking foward to right now. All the PS3 has is MGS4, SCIV, and maybe some shooters. 

The 360 is the best of them, and with Last Remnant, Star Ocean 4, Infinite Undiscovery, Gears of War 2, Fable 2, SCIV, Street Fighter IV, and now FFXIII. It futher shits on the PS3 and Wii.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> No just...no. Sorry, but the Wii and the PS3 suck ass right now.* There is nothing for the Wii I'm looking foward to right now*. All the PS3 has is MGS4, SCIV, and maybe some shooters.



i agree. im still playing Zelda:TP, Metroid and Mario G.
i have no intention of buying no other wii game ne time soon as there
isnt ne thing cmin out i wanna buy.

as calamity stated, 360 is king. (a sickly king, but still king.)


----------



## Halo (Aug 25, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> Halo
> 
> how are you


Horny! 


Violent-nin said:


> All you want is for me to make a "romance explosion" on your face.


The same way you gave to Cal's face?


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 25, 2008)

Halo said:


> Horny!



mee too, suga


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 26, 2008)

@Bayo

Your still in love with the damn thing. 

@Cal

Shut up, I was kidding. 

Anyways, PC > 360. 

@Halo

I sweat to god, I thought that was you. 

Damn you two look alike.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @*Bayo
> 
> Your still in love with the damn thing. *
> 
> ...



it did break me heart, getting STDs from a "football player"



also...............is th-.........is that Mario kart wii on my tv screen....


----------



## Masurao (Aug 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Shut up, I was kidding.
> 
> Anyways, SNES > DS >>>> everything else.



Fixed.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Fixed.



ima sega genesis>>dreamcast man my self


----------



## Masurao (Aug 26, 2008)

Resident Evil 5 is going to be a sexy game. I loved RE4, and RE1( only ones I've played through lol). RE5 looks to be pure win. I'm interested to see how the whole co-op thing is gonna work though.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Resident Evil 5 is going to be a sexy game. I loved RE4, and RE1( only ones I've played through lol). RE5 looks to be pure win. I'm interested to see how the whole co-op thing is gonna work though.



1. you see my sig??
2. longest i ever kept a single sig goin.

i assume u may understand how i feel bout RE5


----------



## Masurao (Aug 26, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> 1. you see my sig??
> 2. longest i ever kept a single sig goin.
> 
> i assume u may understand how i feel bout RE5



That's what made me remeber it. I forgot to add it to the list of 360 games I mentioned above. But, yeah it's gonna be sick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 26, 2008)

I really can't argue with SNES being #1 cause it deserves to be.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 26, 2008)

*You all suck.*

Well....Halo sucks other things.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 26, 2008)

Cal, I know Haruko=win/awsomeness, which is why I told you to get her outta your avatar - you arent worthy!

Wow, we're a bunch of bored people on this thread, huh?


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 27, 2008)

yu yu hak.
best anime dub since Full metal alch.

good work Calamity.....good work.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 28, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> yu yu hak.
> best anime dub since Full metal alch.
> 
> good work Calamity.....good work.



I personally think that Yu Yu Hakusho was a slighty better dub. FMA did a great job though. FMA is still my second favorite anime....trailing only behind Code Geass. Yu Yu Hakusho is definatly in my top 10 though.

1. Code Geass
2. FMA
3. Gundam 00
4. Gurren Lagann
5. Darker than Black
6. Gundam Wing
7. Yu Yu Hakusho
8. Hunter x Hunter
9. FLCL
10. Death Note


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 28, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I personally think that Yu Yu Hakusho was a slighty better dub. FMA did a great job though. FMA is still my second favorite anime....trailing only behind Code Geass. Yu Yu Hakusho is definatly in my top 10 though.
> 
> 1. Code Geass
> 2. FMA
> ...



let see if I can give a top 10. 
I can at least give 5.

#1DBZ/DB (for personal,nostalgic reasons)
#2 One Piece (secretly my #1)
#3 Bleach
#4 Cowboy Bebop
#5 Naruto (non-shippuden)
#6 YuYu hakusho
#7 Outlaw Star
#8 Rouroni Kenshin
#9 Gundam Wing
#10 FMAlchohic, I mean alchemist. 

the numbers 1- 4 are most accurate, but from there can use a lil work.



i'll jus EDIT:  yous two guys speak to Shion??
i see he posted in the Brawl thread.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 31, 2008)

Too lazy to make a list at the moment.

@Bayo

No I haven't, hardly go in that thread anymore since most people I talk to are gone.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 31, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Too lazy to make a list at the moment.
> 
> @Bayo
> 
> No I haven't, hardly go in that thread anymore since most people I talk to are gone.



make a list damn you!!!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 1, 2008)

so how is everyone? I'm gonna be on tonight, I'm really wanting to race some of ya'll. Who is Winnie on there?? their times are always like right ahead of mine always barely freaking beating me lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2008)

Winnie is Halo, she won't be on for a week since she went to Vegas.

If you want to race later on tonight, post in here and let me know which time is good for you.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 1, 2008)

well I'm about to get on, hope I don't lose too many points lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2008)

Lmao damn, I was actually about to go play Soccer.

I can play anytime after 10, hopefully thats not too late. :sweat


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 1, 2008)

o thats fine, I will get on at 10 then.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 1, 2008)

Just bought this today. You can add me under the East Coast and my FC is 5112-5877-7467. I need to practice a little before I can actually do well online but hopefully I can race someone soon.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2008)

Alright BH, added you to the front page. I'm up for a race whenever your ready to.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm getting on now, I won't be on for long probably I'm tired....hey violent are u the joker??


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll be on in like 12 mins. Yeah I'm The Joker.

Edit:

@Spence

You still online? 

I'm online now, but according to Wifi you aren't.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 1, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just bought this today. You can add me under the East Coast and my FC is 5112-5877-7467. I need to practice a little before I can actually do well online but hopefully I can race someone soon.



Gun Grave was the shit, 

damn Nin, i would hop on wifi, but Madden and SC wore me out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2008)

I hear ya, maybe next time then Bayo.

@Spence

I guess we ain't going to get a chance to race tonight since your not going to be on for  long and well Wifi is being weird, so definitely another time.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 2, 2008)

dang sorry Violent, I really wanted to race you...well 10 is pushing it cause I have been having to run Cross Country cause I'm ranked second in state for the hurdles, and they want me to get better so this is supposed to help. 9 or so should be fin though...or if ur on now I can hop on.. Just let me know realy


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn, didn't get home and see your message till now, which is definitely too late.

We'll hopefully get a chance to race sometime this week.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

It's been a while.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 4, 2008)

Heh, I'll say.

You play MKW anymore?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah^

This section kinda died, hasn't it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2008)

^Well, kinda.

Me and Halo were the only ones from NF who played a decent amount.

Bayo and Cal don't play much anymore, or at least at the moment, as for the rest NF I have no clue.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 5, 2008)

Well this new router makes my internet run alot better/faster, but unfortunately shit-fi still is pretty gay.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2008)

Well let me know whenever you gonna try and go online and we'll see how it runs.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 5, 2008)

cal, what the hell,
says u aint been online xbox live in 26 days,


----------



## Masurao (Sep 6, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> cal, what the hell,
> says u aint been online xbox live in 26 days,



Heh...I was occupied with Tales of Vesperia as of Wed of last week. I just finished it 4 days ago. Before, Vesperia came out I was just taking a break from SC IV, and not playing online.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Heh...I was occupied with Tales of Vesperia as of Wed of last week. I just finished it 4 days ago. Before, Vesperia came out I was just taking a break from SC IV, and not playing online.



meh, u not missing much, 
spamming has gotten outta control on there now.
i still play hefty tho.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 16, 2008)

Bah you people need to start playing MKW again.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 19, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

that is all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2008)

Psh.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh.



taht avatar you got......taht's old school


----------



## Masurao (Sep 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh Cal want's to start this up again...fine. 

Bitch.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 24, 2008)

I bet if we posted hentai in this fail thread...no one would care. That just shows you how much this thread fails.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 24, 2008)

Gee that's because I'm the only one on NF that plays MKW you ass, well Halo does too.

Look at the SC4 thread, it's dieing.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Gee that's because I'm the only one on NF that plays MKW you ass, well Halo does too.
> 
> Look at the SC4 thread, it's dieing.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



*LUUUUUUULLLLLLZZZZZZZ!!!*


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Gee that's because I'm the only one on NF that plays MKW you ass, well Halo does too.
> 
> Look at the SC4 thread, it's dieing.



Correction ma'boy,
it died.....a horrible horrible death of a macabre fashion.

@Cal


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2008)

@Cal 

That was a waste of 7 seconds. 

@Bayo

Why did it die exactly, people stopped playing or what?


----------



## Masurao (Sep 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Why did it die exactly, people stopped playing or what?


 
Because you would skeet all over the place to thoughts of Baby Peach...while using her to race. People found that highly disturbing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2008)

Psh I only did that for a week ass hole. 

I haven't used any of my girls in long time, mostly my Mii's now and The Joker skeets in everyone's faces.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 26, 2008)

@Nin,

cuz online play became cheap. 
ppl played to win at any cost (spammin) and not for fun and competition.
im not speakin of NF members, but the SC community as a whole. i havent played in weeks.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2008)

Ah I see, very understandable. Guess your not the only one who got tired with it, seemed most of NF did too.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I see, very understandable. Guess your not the only one who got tired with it, seemed most of NF did too.



I got tired of fucking Peach in her ass.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I got tired of fucking Peach in her ass.



lama


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 27, 2008)

Great, you fucked a video game character in the ass, good job! 

I'm jealous.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 2, 2008)

i was on kart today Nin. was hoping you jumped on. no such luck


unfortunately i got laid off of work, so i may be on quite a bit......


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 2, 2008)

Psh, you could of posted in here and told me before hand.

I was busy beating down on some people in Brawl with Timbers.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, you could of posted in here and told me before hand.
> 
> I was busy beating down on some people in Brawl with Timbers.



ahhh timbers....his Samus use to irk me back in the day

i think i may buy Brawl again....


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 2, 2008)

Samus? You mean his ZSS.



Told ya, you shouldn't have sold it.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Samus? You mean his ZSS.
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya, you shouldn't have sold it.



i kno

cant even remember wat i turned it in for


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 8, 2008)

You tryna play kart Nin???
anyone>>


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2008)

Offer still stands lol?


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Offer still stands lol?



possibly later if ya up to it. 360 pissed me off last nite, and i needed a change
i really wanted to play at the time too


..................whos the gayblade in ur sig


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh ok.

You don't watch Japanese shows obviously.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> You don't watch Japanese shows obviously.



lolol...........nope


----------



## Masurao (Oct 9, 2008)

Lol why do you have *Hardgay* in ur sig Vio?


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol why do you have *Hardgay* in ur sig Vio?



lulz
yes Vio....why


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2008)

Sense of humor really, and his show is hilarious. Don't get too excited about this ya ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 9, 2008)

wow...............cant believe this thread still breathes....sometimes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2008)

Like I said many times, you bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hardly play...that's why.


----------



## fxu (Oct 17, 2008)

Woot!!

I rented mario kart wii from gamefly... I'll probably have it for a while... maybe I'll buy it.

Anyways, I play on the internet most of the time, but I wouldn't mind racing any of you :]

I'll get my friend number in a few...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 18, 2008)

Alright, sounds good to me fxu.


----------



## fxu (Oct 18, 2008)

Mauro
3566-4601-6725

If I get another version (different cd), will the ID change? If so, I guess that's my temporary one :]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah it will if you get a new disc. Alright I'll add ya, can't play till probably tomorrow.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 19, 2008)

KAMEHAMEHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Masurao (Oct 19, 2008)

Violent-nin is a pretty cool guy....faps to anime girl pussy and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2008)

"doesn't afraid of anything."

Was that English? 

God, school really isn't helping you at all.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> "doesn't afraid of anything."
> 
> Was that English?
> 
> God, school really isn't helping you at all.



Obviously you've never heard of the internet meme that got started with Halo series.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2008)

Nope, never.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Obviously you've never heard of the internet meme that got started with Halo series.



i did! ........no i didnt


----------



## Masurao (Oct 26, 2008)

*HUURFFF DURFF.*


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Obviously you've never heard of the internet meme that got started with Halo series.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 27, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


>


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Masurao (Oct 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIIFnpinen8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2008)

I seen that commercial before on a site, I love it.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 28, 2008)

whats this???


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 2, 2008)

k gai's, my code is *2020-2709-0408*. Region is *Europe*. Add me!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2008)

^Done. 

Let me know next time your racing, maybe you can race with me and Halo next time. 

@Halo

Fun races last night. God damn both of us were rusty and can't dominate like we used to, or at least for now. Try to get online more you hoe.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 2, 2008)

^ Time difference could be an issue, but I'll try and give you a heads up. Even tho im probably considered a MK series vet, not had this version for long, so im likely to blow hot and cold during matches!


----------



## Masurao (Nov 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Halo
> 
> Fun races last night. God damn both of us were rusty and can't dominate like we used to, or at least for now. Try to get online more you hoe.



You two suck.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ Time difference could be an issue, but I'll try and give you a heads up. Even tho im probably considered a MK series vet, not had this version for long, so im likely to blow hot and cold during matches!



Yeah it could be, but we'll see what happens in that regard. Ah no worries, I haven't played in a while so I'm very rusty at the moment.




-CALAMITY- said:


> You two suck.



Shut up.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 6, 2008)

My avatar is so pimp.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> My avatar is so pimp.



indeed it is ma' boy 


@nin,
im sorry brudda...........no i aint she was a _MAN!!_

EDIT...
*LMAO, this thread made it to 73 pages!!??*


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2008)

@Bayo

Like I said, last time I checked a girl does have tits, but alright.

73 pages, meanwhile half of you bastards are to scared to play anymore. Halo has bigger balls than you guys, fact.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Halo wants me and Cal's cocks *BAAAD.*



Lol.....I see.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Bayo
> 
> Like I said, last time I checked a girl _*doesn't*_ have tits, but alright.
> 
> 73 pages, meanwhile half of you bastards are to scared to play anymore. _*Halo*_ has bigger _*balls*_ than you guys, fact.




so a girl has "doesnt" have tits, but "has" balls?? 





ne way, kart is still fun, but it bores me rapidly whenever i do play.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Bayo
> 
> Like I said,* last time I checked a girl doesn't have tits*, but alright.
> 
> 73 pages, meanwhile half of you bastards are to scared to play anymore. Halo has bigger balls than you guys, fact.


 
Lol typo...


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2008)

Lmao oh great, the two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and they're post editing is at it again. 

How about this, when you guys can actually beat me in MKW then I'll stop posting.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao oh great, the two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and they're post editing is at it again.
> 
> How about this, when you guys can actually beat me in MKW then I'll stop posting.



It wasn't edited fool...it's what you posted. Also, I have beaten you before...granted not much but I have.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh geez, that's what happens when you hardly sleep. You make jackass typo's that everyone is use to seeing Cal do.

You beat me, WHEN!?


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao oh great, the two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and they're post editing is at it again.
> 
> How about this, when you guys can actually beat me in MKW then I'll stop posting.



i find it lol that u thought we edited ya post. 

also..........u kno damn well i cant beat cha


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2008)

Well maybe you should practice at the game for once. 

I'm off to bed, mad tired, see ya later.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah... this thread has gone to hell in a handbasket. >_>


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1GH92mv1cg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Nov 9, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Yeah... this thread has gone to hell in a handbasket. >_>
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1GH92mv1cg[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlgQ5h2ySJ0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NER9H8SnWBA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 9, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHH,
Cal!!!!
wat r you doin???! 
i havent seen all of R2 jus yet.....MY _EYESSSS!!!!_


----------



## Masurao (Nov 9, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> Cal



Cal? Who is this "Cal" you speak of?


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 10, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> Cal? Who is this "Cal" you speak of?



(LMAOFF! ) 
dude, the FUCK!! y'd you change ya name?
and is that _thee_ Zechs?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2008)

What...the fuck...is Zechs Marquise. 

I don't care I'm not gonna stop calling you Cal.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 10, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> (LMAOFF! )
> dude, the FUCK!! y'd you change ya name?
> and is that _*thee*_ Zechs?



Yes Bayo...it is *thee* Zechs you're thinking of.



Violent-nin said:


> What...the fuck...is Zechs Marquise.
> 
> I don't care I'm not gonna stop calling you Cal.




He's the guy in my avatar. His real name is Milliardo Peacecraft.

I don't expect you to quit calling me Cal, one person in a FC I created already said that she was going to keep calling me Calamity despite my name change.

Oh, btw Gundam shits on Bleach.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2008)

Bleach ass fucks every anime. 

I love the song in Naruto's newest intro.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Bleach ass fucks every anime.



What are you rambling about? 
Could you post a vid of Naruto's new intro please? 




> Cal? Who is this "Cal" you speak of?



Stop being so damn indicissive.  And you dare to post such spoilers, knowing good and well that I still haven't got that far.  Such idiotic videos, I should KILL YOU!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vV22CZuM-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Nov 10, 2008)

Even though the song is quite nice....Shippuden itself sucks unfortunately. The manga of Naruto is the only thing bearable Narutowise right now. The manga was in a slump for a while, but it's picked up quite nicely recently.

And boy, if you think Bleach "ass fucks" every other anime, you might want to check out some more animes my friend. That is of course if you have the time. My highest recommendations go to Code Geass, and FMA...there are many others that are good as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry kids but I don't have time to watch all different kinds of anime anymore like I use to.

Bleach and Naruto are just my choices.

Shippuuden will start to pick up, and since I don't read the manga I don't know what "slump" your talking about, but I don't wanna know. NO SPOILERS.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry kids but I don't have time to watch all different kinds of anime anymore like I use to.
> 
> Bleach and Naruto are just my choices.
> 
> Shippuuden will start to pick up, and since I don't read the manga I don't know what "slump" your talking about, but I don't wanna know. NO SPOILERS.



Kids wtf?  I'm not telling you to watch them all at one time you tard. I've watched several different anime's in the past 5 or so years. I'm only watching two anime's right now...Gundam 00, and Soul Eater. Both of them take rather large dumps on Bleach. 

*HUR DURR. *


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah that's for you anyways, well for me why ruin a good thing. Bleach and Naruto keep me content so I'm happy with that.

I also have my Basketball so that keeps me occupied.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah that's for you anyways, well for me why ruin a good thing. Bleach and Naruto keep me content so I'm happy with that.
> 
> I also have my Basketball so that keeps me occupied.



Hey guy, I'm joking...gawd.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2008)

What made you think I was 100% serious? Cause I used no smileys? You silly bastard.


----------



## Gaara014 (Nov 10, 2008)

0516-8076-2520
eastern(Atlantic Timing)


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 10, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> What...the fuck...is Zechs Marquise.
> 
> I don't care I'm not gonna stop calling you Cal.


i agree. i may neva stop callin him cal as well..................but....
but its_ ZECHS!!!! _FOR GOD SAKE!!




Zechs Marquise said:


> Yes Bayo...it is *thee* Zechs you're thinking of.
> 
> He's the guy in my avatar. His real name is Milliardo Peacecraft.
> 
> ...


Zechs. From wat i consider thee best GUNDAM series eva! (runner up G-Gundam)




Disorderly Conduct said:


> And you dare to post such spoilers, knowing good and well that I still haven't got that far.  Such idiotic videos, I should KILL YOU!



indeed. 
im glad i stop it whenst i didnt recognize wat the hell was goin on....


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2008)

Added you to the main list Gaara.


----------



## Gaara014 (Nov 11, 2008)

yay! thanx, violent-nin!


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 14, 2008)

Indeed it was a nice song.  And speaking of the Naruto endings, I must admitt, as much as I hate Sasuke, I had a moment of understanding for him the first time I saw Naruto ending 12.  When the village starts doing stuff like *that,* how can you blame the boy for running away? 

Now, for more completly random nonsense! 

No matter what, you never deny a child his pancakes. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq_2GOoFaXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Nov 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQSZLXKU_YE&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 17, 2008)

Why the hell has this thread has not been locked is a mystery to me.  Oh well, go with the flow.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcbazH6aE2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Nov 17, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> *Why the hell has this thread has not been locked is a mystery to me.  Oh well, go with the flow.*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H25lz7gchaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 17, 2008)

their polluting the thread with their.....YOUTUBE'ery


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2008)

^ Polluting it?  My dear, this thread has long since been dead - we are merely hammering the final nail into the coffin.
.
.
.
.
.
.
+Reps for use of the word "Youtubery" 'cause it's just so amusing. ^_^


----------



## Masurao (Nov 18, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> ^ Polluting it?  My dear, this thread has long since been dead - we are merely hammering the final nail into the coffin.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



*GTFO NOW UUU*


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 18, 2008)

lol,


----------



## Masurao (Nov 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6y-fYCDVRc[/YOUTUBE]

Lol Leon.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 19, 2008)

anatha gangsta ass ava, Zechs.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> anatha gangsta ass ava, Zechs.



That would be Kamille from Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam. He's the best main Gundam protagonist out of the series I've seen so far.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 22, 2008)

hey nin........u like my sig biyotch??


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, for once you have a good sig.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 23, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, for once you have a good sig.



..............go ta hell


----------



## Masurao (Nov 23, 2008)

You both are gay.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2008)

^So says the guy with the very homosexual name.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 23, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> You both are gay.





Violent-nin said:


> ^So says the guy with the very homosexual name.



Zechs>>>>>>sex...with zechs...
bitch


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok maybe Bayo is gay with Cal, sure seems that way.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ok maybe Bayo is gay with Cal, sure seems that way.



Sigh....stop calling everyone else gay, and come out of the closet already Vio. We already know you like penis, me and bayo will try to convert you back to the awesomeness of the vagina.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ok maybe Bayo is gay with Cal, sure seems that way.


whore 



Zechs Marquise said:


> Sigh....stop calling everyone else gay, and come out of the closet already Vio. We already know you like penis, me and bayo will try to convert you back to the awesomeness of the vagina.



he's rite Nin, "the puss" is grand


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh please you couple of virgins never even got pussy before. So don't talk like you ever have.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh please you couple of virgins never even got pussy before. So don't talk like you ever have.



....get him Cala--- i mean Zechs


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2008)

Get me? Lol, what the fuck?


----------



## Masurao (Nov 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Get me? Lol, what the fuck?



Guess what I picked up today?


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 25, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> Guess what I picked up today?



. ???????


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know, a boyfriend?


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 25, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't know, a boyfriend?



_LOL!!!!_


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 1, 2008)

sooo......today was my bday (bitches)
and i got me a ps3. i successfully collected all 3
nex' gen joints


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2008)

Happy belated b-day Bayo.

I'm jealous you got a PS3, I won't get mine till January probably. At least you made the right choice, now you can get beat up by me over PSN.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Happy belated b-day Bayo.
> 
> I'm jealous you got a PS3, I won't get mine till January probably. *At least you made the right choice, now you can get beat up by me over PSN*.



hahahaha....no bitch

seriously tho thanx brudda, cant wait to we start battling


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't know, a boyfriend?



That would be you..u little queer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 8, 2008)

That's your comeback, how pathetic.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's your comeback, how pathetic.



Stfu..I didn't feel like doing anything elaborate.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 8, 2008)

When do you ever? 

Fix your Wifi connection bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> When do you ever?
> 
> Fix your Wifi connection bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



It seemed to work fine when I did "Play with anyone" on Brawl. It just fucked up when I played with you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 8, 2008)

Well go test it with actual people, not the scrubs that plays Basic Brawl.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2008)

Vio has no chances with real girls so he puts many half-naked fictional women in his avatar, and does the "jizz in his pants".


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww that's cute, Halo shared the video with you so you have to run around quoting it like the bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you are. 

Cal your ugly, you'd be lucky if any woman talks to you.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Aww that's cute, Halo shared the video with you so you have to run around quoting it like the bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you are.
> 
> Cal your ugly, you'd be lucky if any woman talks to you.



Lol wut? I simply used the quoted because the song was hilarious.

You are such a bitch, and will always be one. After all, you like it up the ass. No girl wants a fugly dude who swings that way. So you're out of luck. You flamming piece of fail.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2008)

Your post sounds more like a woman's angry rant. 

Please stop obsessing over my ass you queer, I don't swing your way sorry. 

Also get that Chrono Trigger stuff out of your profile, your disgracing one of my all time favorite games.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol...it's retarded arguments like this that makes Halo call us a yaoi pairing. But, hey when we are bored we tend to start hilarious arguments. The more we fuck around with each other the more ammunition it gives her.

Also, you wanted me to get on MSN...yet I was on today twice. Which makes me remeber did you make that "MSN" tag in Brawl to tell me to get on MSN?

Also, me=you in CT.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol, well obviously fool box. Why else would I have MSN as my tag.

I'm always appear offline on MSN, you should know that by now.

Trust me I'd destroy you in a CT speed-run even though your whoring all over my game.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Trust me I'd destroy you in a CT speed-run .



Not if you start from scratch, and I start from a New game+.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 9, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> Not if you start from scratch, and I start from a New game+.




great ava.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> great ava.



The one I have now..or the one before that one?

I'm trying to decided which one I want.-_-


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2008)

Lmao, well that would be a challenge.

Facing someone on new game +, while I start from scratch.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 9, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> The one I have now..or the one before that one?
> 
> I'm trying to decided which one I want.-_-



the full metal one.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> the full metal one.



That would be the one I have now, and the one I had before.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 10, 2008)

.......win


----------



## Masurao (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello peoplz. Let's liven this dead thread up shall we?

Gilgamesh theme ftw?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86RDhacgAn4&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 24, 2008)

> 4639-9593-9538



This is my friend code.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2008)

Alright Wataame, added you to the front page.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 24, 2008)

Nin......you and your asian girl fetish.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2008)

I used to have a major thing for asian girls. Now my favorite is mixed girls, then followed by asian's and latina's, then everyone else.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 26, 2008)

*looks @ Zechs' 360 avatar*....
Calam- I mean Zechs....are you really black??


----------



## fxu (Dec 28, 2008)

3566-4601-6725
Mauro

East Coast

Come on noobs... add me


----------



## Flagg1982 (Dec 28, 2008)

2192 - 1706- 3160


Add me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2008)

Done and done.


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 5, 2009)

its been confirmed, Kart is still bad azz


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2009)

Only if you say so, Bayo.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 6, 2009)

Vio ur thread fails.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2009)

So does your face Cal. 

Your threads are worse.


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 7, 2009)

now now........we all kno my threads are abominations.....


----------



## Masurao (Jan 10, 2009)

WTF IS THIS!?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xTBmXM7Cr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 13, 2009)

^.....................................................


----------



## Masurao (Jan 26, 2009)

Obligatory spam in dead thread

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3AYtXMB75s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2009)

It's dead cause you fools don't even play the game anymore, only a few select people still do.


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 27, 2009)

i still play.........when im sleep


----------



## Masurao (Jan 29, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> It's dead cause you fools don't even play the game anymore, only a few select people still do.



My Wii is a dust collector atm.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 4, 2009)

drunken mario karting.....if you havent tried it......TRY IT


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2009)

You guys better pray to god you never end up in a match against me.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 7, 2009)

^ oh yea? well.....u betta pray for....for more umm....hol'up i dont even play kart enuff
to have a comeback


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ha, Rukia when am I gonna get the chance to destroy both you and Halo?


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 8, 2009)

Nin....y the HELL havent u retrieved your Ps3 yet


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2009)

Cause I'm broke. 

I'll get it in a month or so, no SF4 for me right away.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 9, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Cause I'm broke.
> 
> I'll get it in a month or so, no SF4 for me right away.



MY GOD........
no SF4 for someone like you is blashpemist

i pity you
naw seriously, we need you to get a ps3 asap....SF4 gon be BoWss.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2009)

Honestly I'll be in hell for a month since everyone will be playing SF4 besides me.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 10, 2009)

......................oh, what chu say? i was eye raping the slut in your sig,
yea, yea...hell..street fighter....titties....


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2009)

You getting SF IV Bayo?


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 10, 2009)

Masurao said:


> You getting SF IV Bayo?



as a fighting game enthusiast, it is my utmost duty to do so....What about you? you went all "shion" on SC4, i neva even played yo ass..suffice to say i completely suck now since i havent hawked it since Aug.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2009)

Everyone stopped playing SC4, guess it doesn't have a ton of replay value.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 11, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Everyone stopped playing SC4, guess it doesn't have a ton of replay value.



thats cuz its broken. they dont fuckin allow you to get up that shit pissed me off. as good as i was, i wouldve been 19x's better if i coulda avoided ground hit gimmiktry.....but, watever, Street fighter-FO BITCHES


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> thats cuz its broken. they dont fuckin allow you to get up that shit pissed me off. as good as i was, i wouldve been 19x's better if i coulda avoided ground hit gimmiktry.....but, watever, Street fighter-FO BITCHES



I'm pretty sure there was a quick recover...but I don't really remeber.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 12, 2009)

Masurao said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a quick recover...but I don't really remeber.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAOxY_nHdew&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, yes...I realized I contradicted myself after I posted it. I was too lazy, and didn't care enough to change it.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 12, 2009)

lmao....
but yea it was a recover, just didnt have enuff time to do it.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2009)

To answer your earlier question Bayo.....yes I'm black.

Also, I will be picking up SF IV..haven't played a SF game since SF II though.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 12, 2009)

Masurao said:


> To answer your earlier question Bayo.....yes I'm black.
> 
> Also, I will be picking up SF IV..haven't played a SF game since SF II though.



LMAO...yo, i think i asked you that question 2 months ago
and, i to (not counting MvsC2) have not played a street fighter since SFII myself...but it wont matter...it really wont matter  im still gonna be great.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Masurao said:


> To answer your earlier question Bayo.....yes I'm black.
> 
> Also, I will be picking up SF IV..haven't played a SF game since SF II though.



"LEE.....WINS!"......(enter random score calculating sound)







Nin, get cho ass on SF4.....i needs more ppl from the forum to beat my ass proper..


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Feb 23, 2009)

Bayo add me on PSN already! I need to kick your ass in another game!


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Bayo add me on PSN already! I need to kick your ass in another game!



Holy shit!! its DK

shit man, i aint speak to u in ages....i even forgot to tell u i got a ps3.lol.
i'll add ya, and yea, it'll be like SSBB all over again....yes...all over again

ill add you wen i cut it on later brudda


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2009)

If it's SSBB all over again then that means Bayo will give up and sell his SFIV in no time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2009)

Several first place finishes today.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> If it's SSBB all over again then that means Bayo will give up and sell his SFIV in no time.



(Rofl-Lmao)

I thought we would never speak of that again!
it was a mistake...a horrible horrible mistake stop reminding me


besides, i still have SC4, and i dont even play the shit. so u can bet SF4 is gon be around for quite sometime....besides...i gotta kick ur nutz in it b4 ne thing


----------



## Masurao (Feb 23, 2009)

I see this thread still has a little life in it. I should defile it with my antics.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Masurao said:


> I see this thread still has a little life in it. I should defile it with my antics.



go ahead.....Defile away


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL!!!

You beat me in a SF game is such a great joke Bayo lol. If you thought it was hard to beat me in Brawl then don't try SF cause I go on a whole new level with that game. 

@Rukia

Bitch stop talking lies, we gonna race so I can whoop you and Halo or what?

Stop being a coward.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 23, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> You beat me in a SF game is such a great joke Bayo lol. If you thought it was hard to beat me in Brawl then don't try SF cause I go on a whole new level with that game.



Damn, you're cocky.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2009)

When it comes to SF games I am. 

I wasn't cocky in Brawl, hell I mained Random lol I could never be cocky.

In Melee I wasn't cocky but just confident because I was legendary in my local area.


----------



## Horohoro_thegreat (Feb 24, 2009)

Heyy I wanna Join this lol 

Im repin Eastern Ontario 
FC:5676 5995 9179


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 24, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> You beat me in a SF game is such a great joke Bayo lol. If you thought it was hard to beat me in Brawl then don't try SF cause I go on a whole new level with that game.
> 
> ...



Hey....where is Halo?? her female presence has been a'missed in this thread for quite sometime

but seriously tho, Nin, i can tell ur epic in fighting games, but so am i excluding BRAWL, but u never played me in SC4 either...b4 i lost intrest, i was great. im sure ur nice in SF4, but i too will become good. as of now tho, my job is killing my energy, so i havent been playin like i should, but i still plan to be competitve


ps... Horo horo, that sig is gangsta


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Feb 25, 2009)

Bayo add me! So we can play!

Vio get a PS3 already so we can play as well!   ;D

I am having a tournament here in Chicago this weekend, so I won't be online this weekend to play. Hopefully I get some practice in before this weekend though. lol


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 25, 2009)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Bayo add me! So we can play!
> 
> Vio get a PS3 already so we can play as well!   ;D
> 
> I am having a tournament here in Chicago this weekend, so I won't be online this weekend to play. Hopefully I get some practice in before this weekend though. lol



its weird how some ppl play. my main problem is when ppl do crossovers/jump in. if i can get pass that, and execute my moves on point, id be a way better player.

ay DK, i gotchu, i havent even turned it on today, waaaay to tired from work. i refuse to sully my SF experience whilst im tired.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2009)

Well by March I'll have my PS3, so you guys better take what Ike says and "Prepare Yourself"

Good luck in your tournament DK.

Halo is off dreaming about me banging her.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Feb 25, 2009)

Man, Vio... I need the luck, I am entering Brawl in my tournament, and I know I will have a hard time. lol

Hell you might be able to see me via the stream I am having... XD



That's the link to my tournament. A Canadian might be showing up as well. XD

I might run a late night Mario Kart Wii tournament, so I can see how I do on that.  ^_^


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2009)

Ah I see.

Haha I see Anther and Lain on that list, no doubt the competition will be tough. I'll probably watch the stream if I'm at home.

Good luck running the tournament.

Is there a link to the stream in the OP?

@Horohoro

Added you to the front page.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Feb 25, 2009)

At the moment no. I will add the links later on that day when I get to know. Cause I am going to have multiple streams.

Brawl will probably get 1-3 Streams with different Links, and the PS 3 Section, where I am running SC4, SF4, and HD Remix will have another stream of their own.

The Main Post does have a section up on top where I will put the Links, I will change the thread title of the thread once I get the links confirmed so people can watch them.

I will also have a Stream for the Naruto games... I can not have a tournament or advertise it a little with out having Naruto in it, since I am in a Naruto Forum... =p


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2009)

Alright sounds good to me.

Looking forward to watching this tournament on the streams and checking out my SF4 competition. 

Though me and Chun Li fear no one. 

Good luck with running the tournament, safe to say your gonna be really busy throughout the entire thing.

Is the tournament 1 day? It may be hard to knock out all those games in 1 day unless it's a small turnout.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Feb 25, 2009)

Well it is one day, thing is this is the 2nd tournament in my monthly series.

I ran a January one on the 24th with over 115 people and Brawl only took pass Midnight cause we ran it on 3 TVs.... lol

This time I am going to have like 8-10 Set Ups for Brawl, a Section Dedicated to Naruto games and another section dedicated to the PS 3 games. So they can all run at the times I have them down for.

Since I am having more TVs this time everything should go by pretty fast. The only thing that might hold stuff up are if people are waiting on matches and if some one is another tournament, but that is why I have breaks in the tournaments.

I might get more people this time, since I am going to run SF 4, but that is fine, the 2D games run fast, the only one that takes a long time is Brawl and that tournament has its own section, so it won't interrupt other tournaments.

It should go by fine.

I am going to try and get the top players to talk on the live stream... just cause I can. =p

Plus I have permission to run this Event until all the tournaments are done, so it should be fine.

Trust me when it reaches Midnight the only tournament that will still be going on will probably be Brawl if the matches are taking a long time, otherwise, everything else should be done way before that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2009)

Brawl does take a long time, lol just look what happened @ the COT4 stream.

Well if that's the case then hopefully things will run smoothly for you. Since there's no time limit on the venue that will help things run more efficiently.

You better get Lain and Anther to talk on the live stream. =P

I take it there's no Melee there?

As long as you don't have to wait long on people to complete their matches it should be ok. Just set a time limit for when people have to start their matches, if they don't start in that time then DQ them.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright sounds good to me.
> 
> Looking forward to watching this tournament on the streams and checking out my SF4 competition.
> 
> Though me and Chun Li fear no one.



Hah, my mains as of now are Cammy, and Balrog. The latter being a huge stereotype...lmao. Too bad we can't spar Vio it would be fun.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Feb 25, 2009)

The only reason why there is no Melee, is because there is a big tournament for Melee only in Indiana like 45 minutes from this one. So in order to avoid people having to choose which tournament to go to, I decided to drop Melee. I think KishPrime is coming to this tournament and we might run a Melee Side Tournament anyway.

I started maining Akuma in SF4, until I kept dieing for getting hit 3 times.... so yeah... I dropped him but I picked up Ken and Ryu instead. I also play Rufus though. ;D


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2009)

@Cal

It's insane how many Cammy mainers are appearing, I can't blame everyone....she's hot.

Depending on how overused Chun Li is I may just have her as my offline main and main someone less used online like Gen.

@DK

Ah I see. 

Lmao, yeah Akuma doesn't have a lot of stamina but he's fun to use.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 25, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> It's insane how many Cammy mainers are appearing, I can't blame everyone....she's hot.
> 
> Depending on how overused Chun Li is I may just have her as my offline main and main someone less used online like Gen.



I was originally going to use Ken, but after hearing that everyone, and their mother uses him online I dropped him. That, and everyone plays him the same way.  

I've always liked Cammy, so I decided to pick her up. I also wanted to try charge characters out so I picked Balrog, and slowly getting the hang of the charge aspects of his moves, and linking them etc. 

Chun Li is a charge character as well, I don't think she used to be one. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Halo (Feb 25, 2009)

You guys, Violent-Nin told me that he likes listening to UNCHAINED MELODY whenever he races me. I am beyond disturbed and creeped out. 

Vio nin has taken the "match making" part of this thread too literally.  Someone save me!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2009)

Masurao said:


> I was originally going to use Ken, but after hearing that everyone, and their mother uses him online I dropped him. That, and everyone plays him the same way.
> 
> I've always liked Cammy, so I decided to pick her up. I also wanted to try charge characters out so I picked Balrog, and slowly getting the hang of the charge aspects of his moves, and linking them etc.
> 
> Chun Li is a charge character as well, I don't think she used to be one. I could be wrong though.



Well Ken and Chun Li have always been my main. But since Ken is very overused online I may just use him as alt here and there...for online at least.

Balrog is a beast, if you learn how to play him properly you'll have fun with him. He'd be more of a beast if you unlock his secret kick techniques.




Halo said:


> You guys, Violent-Nin told me that he likes listening to UNCHAINED MELODY whenever he races me. I am beyond disturbed and creeped out.
> 
> Vio nin has taken the "match making" part of this thread too literally.  Someone save me!



Oh don't like about nonsense, you truly do love me.

I knew Halo couldn't stay far away when she saw me posting in here.

Geez you truly to stalk me. 

Rukia posts lies about how good he is in here then never responds to my challenges....damn coward.


----------



## Halo (Feb 25, 2009)

Whenever I have to take a break from racing, Vio nin will follow suit too because he's so afraid of being separated from me. His admiration for me is flattering, but his obsession and attachment to me are frightening. 

Rukia won't race, he fears being spanked by me.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 25, 2009)

tourneys....spankings.....ken, chun li...HALO?!

the hell have i missed. 


i too, planned to main ken till i heard the spammin' news. But i love
ryu, i adore Viper (altho its hard playin against very defensive ppl) and i picked up rufus.
other than ryu, i need a garunteed mainer..


----------



## Masurao (Feb 26, 2009)

@Bayo

Yeah, Viper is fun. I want to learn her as well.

@Halo

Oh please, you know you enjoy it. You, and Vio both...


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2009)

Bringing up old lies again huh Halo, geez I expected more from you. 

We should race this weekend, get that coward Rukia too as well.


----------



## Halo (Feb 26, 2009)

Bayo, what you've missed is Vio Nin's increasing obsession with me. Its scary. Please rescue me. 

Cal, are you annoyed that Vio hasn't been giving you the same attention he used to give you? Trust me, I do not want, you can have him. 

Vio, it depends on whether or not I buy Star Ocean 4 this weekend!  I just watched a video of Chris Bosh on the Jay Leno show last year during the Lakers/Celtics Finals, it was really lulz how he went around interviewing the players and how Kobe slapped him so hard across the neck.    Makes me love Bosh more.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2009)

Stop talking lies you fool.

Oh don't start up that bullshit again.

Wow I didn't even know the game sold enough to make a Star Ocean 4, well let me know if you get it or not.

I saw that a while ago, I thought I sent you the link for that but I guess not. Yeah Bosh is hilarious, I love the last thing he says to Kobe...."What's that....Old Spice?" 

Oh Halo, I'm actually taking a trip to California in July, so I guess if I have some spare time I can give you a booty call....but you better not get obsessed with my cock again.

Edit:

Wow Bosh isn't even your top favorite NBA list, your such a bitch to him.


----------



## Halo (Feb 26, 2009)

Please, the only booty calls you're going to be making is when you pick up a tranny down in Tijuana. Eat some real Mexican food while you're here and make sure to eat In N Out, it is a requirement for anyone who visits California to eat at In n Out. 

Star Ocean is a great game I love it more than FF in another way, but thats because it was the first RPG I truly got addicted to so it holds a very special place in my heart. Plus, its just got great battle system which makes it loads of fun. You are missing out big time.

I think Bosh will be even more lulz when he plays in a big market city like New York or Miami. I am totally going with the 2010 Wade/Bosh signing in Miami.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2009)

In n Out....I'll try it if I can. I don't front, you know your pussy got wet when I mentioned a booty call involving me and you. 

Haha aww, deep down you really are a nerd Halo...but it's cute. 

I've played Star Ocean before, it's alright personally I prefer the FF series over it.

That may happen. It all depends on what Colangelo does, he's a smart GM so I don't think he'll let Bosh go without a fight...but who knows.


----------



## Halo (Feb 26, 2009)

He's gonna trade Bosh next season for Amar'e once Bosh confirms to him that he'll leave the Raptors. Bosh will walk away from Phoenix leaving them with nothing, he will sign in either New York, Detroit, or Miami.....I am leaning towards Miami because Miami will have enough dough to sign Wade + him.....however, if Lebron commits to New York, he will head there to join LeFart.

I can't wait for 2010 simply because I enjoy busy offseasons as much as I enjoy the regular season sometimes. 

You need to try In N Out, its not even a suggestion, its a demand. Its a requirement for anyone visiting, also google the secret menu items. I suggest animal style fries with no spread. 

~sleeps~


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2009)

Where did you hear/come up with this. I'd say there's a good chance Amare doesn't even wanna come here, you don't try and get players that are going to hate the franchise from the start. Right now it looks like LeBron will stay in Cleavland as for the Miami thing for some reason I don't see that happening, I think your forgetting about a lot of other players that are free agents in 2010.

Yes yes I will. I'll just have you take me there and buy for me....I gotta save money ya know.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, more domination today.  I might be the number one ranked Mario Kart player in Cincinnati.


----------



## Halo (Feb 26, 2009)

Its my prediction for 2010, after browsing salaries of teams and looking at the market, New York and Detroit will have plenty of dough to spend left and right. Its a known fact that Detroit is after Bosh, New York is after Lebron, and Bosh will most likely walk from Toronto. Lebron tickles his penis at the thought of playing in MSG for a larger media market. If Cleveland doesn't win him a ring this year or next year, he isn't resigning with them. Please, I pay attention to FA news more than you, I've been dreaming of 2010 for a while now. I'm only fixated on the FAs I care about, that's all. 

You know what? You and Rukia should hook up in Vegas while you're in America.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 26, 2009)

damn....yall pretty smart with the NBA news, im the opposite with NFL news. i only follow NBA in post season, i follow NFL all year around...even have a yearly fantasy league.

Halo....it seems to me the only one that can save u from Nin's Lust is sweet little baby jesus


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Wow, more domination today.  I might be the number one ranked Mario Kart player in Cincinnati.



Let's race then, right now! 



Halo said:


> Its my prediction for 2010, after browsing salaries of teams and looking at the market, New York and Detroit will have plenty of dough to spend left and right. Its a known fact that Detroit is after Bosh, New York is after Lebron, and Bosh will most likely walk from Toronto. Lebron tickles his penis at the thought of playing in MSG for a larger media market. If Cleveland doesn't win him a ring this year or next year, he isn't resigning with them. Please, I pay attention to FA news more than you, I've been dreaming of 2010 for a while now. I'm only fixated on the FAs I care about, that's all.
> 
> You know what? You and Rukia should hook up in Vegas while you're in America.



I ain't saying it's that unlikely, but I'm taking a wait and see attitude. In a way 2010 is still a while away and anything can change from now till then.

Yeah right. Rukia is too scared to face me in MKW. I'm actually under the impression now he's horrible at the game, or he doesn't even have it.


----------



## Halo (Feb 26, 2009)

Bayo, I pay attention to NFL....casually, only when I'm bored and happen to catch it. I love being a casual fan, I never get mad when my home team loses, I just go "Oh well, hey when's the Lakers game on?"  I sit there and make fun of their names, check out asses, make fun of people's tattoos, mimic the coaches, etc. Its fun being a casual fan.

Please rescue me from VN though. HE is stalking me. 

VN, the only thing that will happen in 2010 is Toronto will be heading to the lottery. STING!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow what a crock of shit. Notice how Halo never posts in this thread unless I'm posting, gee who's stalking who now?

What a bad joke, that won't be happening.


----------



## Halo (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't worry, I'm sure Amar'e will wear a nice suit at the lottery.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

I love how you couldn't even think up a come back to what I said about you posting in here, safe to say I was right and you didn't want to deny the truth.

AWWW Halo you really do love my cock to stalk me all over NF then complain I don't post as much anymore.

Oh quiet with that.


----------



## Halo (Feb 28, 2009)

What kind of comeback is needed for a lie? 

Its going to be sad that you won't be an active participant in the playoffs thread this season.  Maybe, you can root for another team in the process.....root for Portland, Utah, LA, Philly, and Chicago, if they can make it. I'm sure you'll start the draft thread though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2009)

Lie? Bullshit.

I want to kick the fucking Raptors right about now. 

Awww, Halo's going to miss me...that's the truth.

No I will be in the playoff thread, insulting the Celtics every chance I get.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2009)

You stalk me more than anything you fool.

Oh stop with the bullshit trade talk, it's not happening not anytime soon at least. Like I said before, Colangelo wouldn't let Bosh go that easily.

Wow KG is such a pussy but has a big mouth. I want to see him get knocked out one day.


----------



## Halo (Mar 1, 2009)

I loved KG's sissy punch at McDyess, the fact that he backpeddled to safety, the fact that McDyess needed 6-7 people to restrain him and KG had his freaking coach and a ref to do that and he still backpeddled in fear. What a bitch. He thought he could pull sissy bitch moves like that against an older McDyess, piss off bitch. Had McDyess not got so severely injured, he would have been an elite PF making KG wet his pants in nightmares every single night. 

KG hating....it should be a sport.....and I'll be crowned MVP of it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah I was going to point that out. He ran like a pussy as soon as he could, KG is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I can't believe I actually was somewhat happy when the Celtics won last year, I was rooting for the Lakers but didn't mind the Celtics won....Now I fucking hate the fact they won. 

I don't care who wins this year, as long as it's not the Celtics.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 14, 2009)

YA-HA~~


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll have to post my FC later =/


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2009)

@Halo

Get your best friend Rukia to race tonight.


----------



## Halo (Mar 29, 2009)

My slump may just be over now!

After racing Violent Nin for a few hours, my rating skyrocketed nearly 1000 pts and I'm back in the 8800 range! Thank goodness, there was a period of time where I just plain sucked for whatever reasons. Now, I'm back to where I should be. No surprise Violent lost points while racing me. I think the reason why he always practices and inflates his score to 9500+ is so he can have plenty of pts to lose when he races me. Damn. I'm flattered VN! I had no idea you feared and respected my capabilities so much. Its an honor, but I'm glad I've inspired you to practice. You know, practice makes perfect right?

BTW, he also told me he dressed up for this race. Bought a suit, wore his best tie and even bought flowers. This is getting too creepy.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 3, 2009)

sooooo....ive been playin kart lately...havent seen ne of you whores


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't believe Halo's lies. I'm destroyed her like usual, her rating was low as hell to begin with so its about time it went up.

When you gonna reach 9k already Halo? 

@Bayo

Psh, how about telling people when your gonna play.....I'm only online on weekends unless people ask me to play.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 5, 2009)

well...maybe i will
did i tell you my ps3 is fatally wounded??


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2009)

What happened to it?


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 5, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> What happened to it?



eletric surge occured in mine new apartment.Luckily my 42" TV wasnt damaged...
i dont have my reciept to send it in to SONY, so i sent it to another place.
apparently motherboard and dvd drive was murdered

so they say im better off buyin new system instead of payin for repair.
so now were back on the same page....unless u have yours now


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2009)

CAL IS KING.

VIO IS BAAAAAAAAAAD

Unrelated note, new FMA retelling FTW.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2009)

@Bayo

Didn't you have a surge protector plugged into your t.v and PS3?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> @Bayo
> 
> Didn't you have a surge protector plugged into your t.v and PS3?



Sometimes it doesn't matter in my experience. I had a surge through my house once, and it fried something in my 360 that affected it's ability to go online. This was back when my connection to online was great. Had to get it fixed.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 6, 2009)

Masurao said:


> CAL IS KING.
> 
> VIO IS BAAAAAAAAAAD
> 
> Unrelated note, new FMA retelling FTW.



new FMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   i must learn more 


@Nin
yup, i had a bad ass surge prot. but apparently their was a loose wire in the wall, my S.P. was no match for the fualty wiring


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh wow Bayo, that's just rough man.

Sony needs to drop the price on the PS3 already so I can fucking get mine.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 15, 2009)

yea....they do


----------



## Masurao (Apr 16, 2009)

You two should carry on ur convo via Visitor Msging. Let this thread just die.


----------



## Halo (Apr 16, 2009)

Calcock, I heard Heroes has improved, is that true?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 16, 2009)

Halo said:


> Calcock, I heard Heroes has improved, is that true?



I dunno. I don't watch it anymore. It had "improved" somewhat on the first few eps on the new season, but it was still crappy. So I said fuck it.

As for Star Ocean IV...I haven't played it in like 3 weeks lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2009)

Thread won't die as long as I'm around you bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

@Halo

Heroes is garbage now, or at least that's what everyone is saying about it.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 17, 2009)

Masurao said:


> You two should carry on ur convo via Visitor Msging. Let this thread just die.



N O!!.....no...this thread shall live LIVE I SAY, MWUHHAHAHAHA

Ilove Heroes. the story is incosistent and no one fights, but its highly entertaing IMO.....Supernatural & Lost rules all tho


----------



## kingbayo (May 3, 2009)

FROM THE  DEPTHS OF HELL....MWUHSAHHAHAAHAHA...YA-HA!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2009)

Wha? 

10char.


----------



## kingbayo (May 4, 2009)

^ nuffin....just felt like postn in here...ya kno...keepin it alive


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2009)

*Slaps Bayo for posting nonsense*


----------



## kingbayo (May 4, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> *Slaps Bayo for posting nonsense*



u may need a slap too


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2009)

Psh, try it and I'll break your hand.


----------



## kingbayo (May 5, 2009)

with wat? 
those massive breasts on that ho' in ya sig??


----------



## Masurao (May 5, 2009)

*Walks into thread, and shakes head at it's fail. Walks out.*


----------



## Halo (May 6, 2009)

^ The thread is started by Vio Nin, its guaranteed fail.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2009)

Is that why you always post here Halo? 

Actually non of you clowns play MKW, so what else do you expect. The Brawl thread is barely alive and people play that game on here so what does that tell you.


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Actually non of you clowns play MKW, so what else do you expect. The Brawl thread is barely alive and people play that game on here so what does that tell you.



That the Wii sucks as of now.


----------



## kingbayo (May 6, 2009)

........................................


----------



## Masurao (Jun 20, 2009)

So, who actually still play's this game? I played with a friend not too long ago, it was pretty fun to play again.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 20, 2009)

I got a new Mario Kart Wii Friend Code...

Mainly cause I got a new Wii and I had given my old one to family.

So anyway, I will need to add new people under my new FC.

Hope to race some of you guys online soon.

I started playing MKW recently as well and I must say, it is a lot of fun! ^_^

Might as well post it... XD

*Updated Mario Kart Wii FC - 1634-0879-1156 - Mike*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2009)

I only race generally when Halo is racing now.

That hasn't been for a while though.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 20, 2009)

the game is INDEED still fun.....it just takes alot for me to turn Kart on let alone my wii.
also, i got a new Ps3 fellas,.......DK , you need to play me in SF4 bitch.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 25, 2009)

Bayo, I would, but you never seem to accept my fight invites... =p

Though it will be like MKW, I would just destroy you anyway. ;D


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 26, 2009)

^.....................yea prolly, lol.
i never recieve your invites for some reason, . we gotta hook up man, im dying 
to play someone other than CPU. lol.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 29, 2009)

:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmN0dwDR1wo[/YOUTUBE]



BEST EVER


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2009)

MJ was too good, definitely a sad day in the world when he passed away.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 6, 2009)

I finally got MKWii. Here's my FC 0431-5745-3435.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll add you to the OP.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, I should have added that I'm in Central and my name online is Andrew.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2009)

Ah ok, I was going to ask, but I was feeling lazy.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 7, 2009)

I got Mario Kart. FC is 1891 8956 4618.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2009)

Added.

10 Char.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm on east coast.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok.

Well I have to work tonight so I can't play at all tonight, but if any of you want to race in the coming days just post in here.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 10, 2009)

I am going to add everyone that posted in this page. Since I would figure they are the ones that would be active.

Vio, remember that I updated my FC, please fix it in the main post.

I will try to play tonight and probably during the weekend.

If anyone wants to race just add my new FC, it is in my SIG now as well, and if I am online, we can have some friendly races. ^_^


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2009)

@DK

Ah ok, I'll fix it.

We should race soon, any day besides Thursday is good for me.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 12, 2009)

THE THREAD.....SHE LIVES!!!!11


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 14, 2009)

@Vio

That is fine with me.

I'll probably be on tomorrow. Not sure what time, probably later afternoon if the All Star game gets boring.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2009)

Alright just drop a message on here whenever you wanna play, I should be around.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 15, 2009)

Vio, Sorry I couldn't make it. My friend came over and it was his bday so we hung out instead. I will try to get on tonight though. ^_^


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha that's funny. It was my friends b-day yesterday as well and him and a few friends came over to chill out and have some drinks. 

No worries, tonight sounds fine.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2009)

What time were you all planning to play and were you going to make a room or just follow each other to a race on Regional, Worldwide?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear from Dark Kakashi, but won't wait too long.

I was planning to follow eachother on Worldwide, 1v1 races are too boring IMO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2009)

*Double post*

If you want to play now Aeon, I'm game.

There's no guarantee Kakashi will show up, and if he does he can easily join us.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2009)

I added you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2009)

You have AIM or MSN to keep in contact during races? Makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2009)

I have both, though I'm on MSN right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2009)

Alright I'll add your MSN, assuming the one on your profile isn't a fake lol.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol, no it isn't.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 15, 2009)

I haven't played Kart in ages. Do you guys need a third?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2009)

Sure BH, add my FC.

It's on the OP.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> I haven't played Kart in ages. Do you guys need a third?



Let me add you as well. My FC is in my sig or the first post.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 15, 2009)

Added both you and Aeon. Don't expect any good driving from me. I still need to get better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2009)

BH should I add your AIM or MSN?

To make communication easier between races.

Basically were all joining worldwide races and following eachother room to room whenever one gets boring or low on people.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't tend to use msn that much but if you both find msn easier I could get on. I'm on aim right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2009)

Were both on MSN right now, so I guess MSN be easier if you don't mind.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 15, 2009)

Alright. Will be on soon.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, I'll add your MSN now.

Don't add my one listed, it's an old one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry for the wait. Finally on.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 16, 2009)

Well that was fun. Too bad Dark Kakashi didn't appear.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah fun races guys, been a while since I played last, so that was interesting.

Some things don't change, like my getting fucked over by blue shells at the last moment.

Hopefully Kakashi can make it next time, I'll try to get Halo as well, she's actually pretty good but she's obsessed with my penis so we'll see.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah sorry about that. A friend showed up today from Florida randomly visiting Chicago. So, I left with him to show him around and didn't get back until now.

I will try to be online Thursday and Friday I am going to Ohio for a video game tournament, but they will have wifi, so i might be available Friday and Saturday as well. ^_^


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 16, 2009)

I always am unlucky with fire stages. Some how I always get knocked into lava or pushed into fire balls. 

Fun matches though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2009)

Haha, BH. 

@DK

I can't play tonight since I have work. I could probably play Friday though.

What kind of game tournament?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 16, 2009)

@Vio

That's fine, I was just saying what I hope to do.... lol
I am not sure yet if I am going, since I am tight on money right now. But if I do manage to go, is just like a mini gaming convention. They will be playing all sorts of games like SF$, BB, Brawl, Halo, etc. They said they might run MKW, which would be fun to go to one of those for a change. lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah I see, well have fun if you do go.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone free for some races later tonight? I'm a little busy at the moment but later I will have some free time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't tonight, got work. 

I'll be free Monday.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2009)

No problem. I'm free almost every night till school starts in the Fall.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok good stuff, I'll post in this thread tomorrow whenever it's time to race.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm free but I don't think I can round up people like I did last time. We could always just follow each other in Regional or Worldwide race.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm up for some races Aeon if your still on.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll get on now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry Aeon, couldn't play much today like I thought I could. Something came up and my internet was lagging on me.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

Heh, that's alright. Ironically, now I have a bunch of people willing to play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like I missed the party.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Heh, that's alright. Ironically, now I have a bunch of people willing to play.



Damn, how lucky am I. 

Try to get those people back for tonight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone planning to race tonight?


----------



## Fawful (Jul 20, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Anyone planning to race tonight?



I am, are you online now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

I can get online in a sec.

You have MSN or AIM to make communication easier during the race?


----------



## Fawful (Jul 20, 2009)

No, I could make one now though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

Whichever is easier for you.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 20, 2009)

It would just be easier to race, and I'm inputting your friend code in right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

So be it, just join a Worldwide race and I'll follow.

Using my Jackie Chan Mii.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 20, 2009)

It keeps saying unable to meet up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

Just join a Worldwide race. I can join the room after you join.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in a world wide right now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm here Vio. I will get on now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

It said you left Joker. 

BH join a worldwide, I'll follow you instead.

I'm on MSN if you want to talk through there.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm trying again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2009)

Alright. I could get on MSN if you think it's easier.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

Might be best, cause NF is going slow as hell for me.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm on a worldwide right now.
Btw, I'm using my Katt Williams Mii.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

Just join the room I'm in Joker.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 20, 2009)

Damn, second place.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2009)

Heh, don't expect to get first against me. 

Just look at my VR. pek


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2009)

The room we are in sucks.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm tired of always comin in 2nd or 3rd. I want first.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2009)

Second two times in a row.  

Still hate you Vio.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah the room is pretty easy. 

Ha, no 1st for you guys.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 21, 2009)

i'm winning this next one. You can Bet on it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2009)

Joined a new room, the last room lacked competition.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes! First place


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 21, 2009)

With no Vio in it.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 21, 2009)

Touche


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2009)

Good games guys. 

Fun as always, maybe next time ya'll can steal first from me.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn it, I knew I forgot about something. <_<


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone up for races in say an hour?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 22, 2009)

I am up for some races or Brawl.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok give me 30 mins, and I'll repost in here.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 22, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> I am up for some races or Brawl.



Brawl. 

Though I guess I could get on to race.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2009)

Psh, why not both?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 22, 2009)

Not that many people play Brawl anymore, so it is shocking to see the word Brawl. :amazed


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm actually playing Brawl against some people at the moment lol.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm always in the mood to play Brawl. I just have a hard time convincing other people to join me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 22, 2009)

I can play against you right now Aeon. 

You suck Nin.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 22, 2009)

Might as well get on Brawl then.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 22, 2009)

Finally, some real competition.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually you guys play, I may just play till tomorrow.

My friend is waiting for me on SC.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 22, 2009)

Ive been online for a good hour and I just check my buddy list.... >_>

Only Andrew has me on their buddy list!

>_<


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2009)

Heh, played Brawl and didn't get on MKWii.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice matches on Brawl Aeon. I am still a bit rusty after not playing for so long. 

Will play some Kart tomorrow night.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats ok. I would have played Brawl but I was having fun playing MKW. I'll be on for a good while probably one more hour racing then head to bed. ^_^


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Nice matches on Brawl Aeon. I am still a bit rusty after not playing for so long.
> 
> Will play some Kart tomorrow night.



Good games. I was pitiful with Marth. 

I'm still trying to learn how to use him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

Marth? 

Easy all you have to do is..... F-air, F-air, Spacing, F-air, F-air, F-Smash, Dancing Blades, F-air, N-air or F-smash....rinse and repeat.

If you guys are racing tomorrow I'll join up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

What time you people wanna race tonight?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2009)

I am free to race whenever everyone is ready.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm ready to race.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok give me a few minutes....just raping these people in 2v2 in Brawl quickly.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh, people have shown up. I can race as well.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2009)

Already on and waiting.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok I'm ready. 

I raped with Random and Link. pek

Anyways, how we running this?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2009)

Aeon was just on Kart but left.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

I see all 3 of you online.

Are we making a room or joining Worldwide?

 @ my record with Halo: 452 - 303

Geez, me and her sure did play eachother a lot.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2009)

What? I'm waiting to see who I'm going to follow. <_<


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

So were following you into Worldwide, Aeon? 

Edit:

Can't get into your room....maybe it's full.

I joined another one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2009)

Someone take lead.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess I will. Just meet up with me in a online race. My Fc is 1891 8956 4618


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok, I see Aeon and BH in this room.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 23, 2009)

Violent-nin, it says I cant met up with you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

Room is full....just keep trying. 

Someone will leave soon enough.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2009)

Dammit Nin. I had you!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

The first race we did I was racing like an idiot. 

Cost me over 200 points....how gay.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't worry, you will get them back in a couple of races.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

There is space now Joker.

@BH 



Probably.

 @ this Matt person trying to beat me, silly kid.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 23, 2009)

I know, I'm the Ice Cube Mii.
I almost one, except I kept getting screwed over by items.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 23, 2009)

Dammit Nin, I almost won


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

Did the bomb feel good Joker? 

My accuracy is way too god-like.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you done Aeon?


----------



## Fawful (Jul 23, 2009)

I left the room, only 3 people. And I'm tired of coming so close to first, and then losin


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

Your done Joker?

I joined a new room.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 23, 2009)

How many people, I just shut my Mario Kart back on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I'm stopping soon to play Brawl against BH.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 23, 2009)

If only my Brawl wasnt broken I'm probably getting another one next week though so I can own using Ike.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2009)

Ike.

Get Ike off stage and he's done.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 24, 2009)

Aw, I want to play Brawl. It just wasn't my night on MKWii.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2009)

GGs everyone, till next time MKW-wise.

@Aeon

You can play with us if you want, just let us do a few 1v1s first.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 24, 2009)

Ike is the best character in the game.
Good luck hitting him when youre catching nothing but f-tilts and f-airs.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll join and watch then. If that's okay, of course.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh, I guess we can do that.

Join again Aeon.

Power shielding > Ike


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2009)

Still alive Aeon?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh, I was playing some Team Basic Brawls.


----------

